# Sri Lankan Infrastructure and development thread (rail,road,skyscrapers etc etc)



## Godman

Decided to create this thread to show Sri lankan development projects as Indians and Bangladesh already have several sticky threads on that. This will have both Public and private projects of all kinds.


There will be no difference on who started the project or who planned it. There will be no discrimination for any government. And no political fights here please.
@Saradiel @Gibbs @NGV-H and also @HeinzG

I would appreciate if this can be made a sticky thread
@waz @Horus

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Godman

BIA second Terminal 






Construction of Flyover in Rajagiriya which is the longest flyover in SL as I remember. There are several others that are currently under construction with at least three more to come
















*Hayleys unveils solar power plant in Welikande*

Hayleys Group jointly with Windforce (Pvt.) Ltd and in the forefront of renewable energy, announced today the commissioning of their solar power plant. Located in Welikande in the Pollonnaruwa District, the 10 Mega Watt solar plant has been installed with a solar tracking system that will follow the sun’s rays to ensure an incrementally higher yield of approximately 20 % of energy, than the fixed tilt system. At full capacity, the plant could contribute 22,000 Mega Watt hours to the national grid thus generate enough electricity for roughly 10,000 homes.










- https://www.facebook.com/hayleysgrou...56639444349498

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## supun1

The airport upgrade works are in progress, they are resurfacing the runway, all flights between 8 am and 4:30pm have been rescheduled.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Godman

supun1 said:


> The airport upgrade works are in progress, they are resurfacing the runway, all flights between 8 am and 4:30pm have been rescheduled.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## supun1



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Godman

*Client*
Ministry of Urban Development, Water Supply and Drainage
(World Bank – Strategic Cities Development Project)
Colombo, Sri Lanka

*Consortium*
Keios (Italy), ECL (Sri Lanka)

*Location*
Sri Lanka, Kandy

*Period*
2015 – underway


*Project Description*
Kandy is the main urban centre in the Central Province of Sri Lanka. It aspires to become a liveable and vibrant historic city encapsulating urban culture, identity and religious significance. Declared a UNESCO World Heritage site, it is home to the Temple of the Tooth which houses the Buddha’s tooth relic, thus making it one of the most revered cities in the country.
Located on a plateau, the city is nested among hilly terrain that constrains its spatial growth. Currently, the city suffers of major traffic congestion and of road weak conditions as well as of the lack of good pedestrian connectivity and vibrant public spaces, unplanned development, and low maintenance of infrastructure facilities. As a tourist destination, the city lacks quality facilities and attractions.
The main objective of the assignment is to upgrade key urban areas that will contribute towards transforming this city in a vibrant tourism and economic centre.
The project aims at improving liveability by protecting the environment and developing the urban centre, reorganizing city functions to increase investment attractiveness, enhancing public urban spaces and achieving significant urban transformation to respond to economic growth.
The total cost of selected investment projects is around 25 million USD.


*Scope of Services*
Preparation of a vision statement and of an urban scheme leading to a list of investment projects; preliminary and detailed design and bidding documents of a selection of identified investment projects; quality assurance during the implementation stage.












http://keios.it/portfolio/servizi-d...-urbana-del-centro-storico-di-kandysri-lanka/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## supun1

Most of the proposed works under the SCDP initiative can be found here. 
I cant post the link 
scdp.lk/scdp/envtreports_scdp.html

The above site shows the environmental assessment and risk analysis reports for the proposed project, most of the works are still in ESR stage. 
*ESR - Environmental screening Report
IEE - Initial Environmental Examination
EIA - Environmental Impact Assessment*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## waz

Made a sticky my friend. All the best Sri-Lankan bros.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## supun1



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Godman

RIGID is Sri Lanka’s Largest Fully Integrated Ultra-modern Tire Plant







https://www.facebook.com/ceylonstee...3513065513012/576430412554610/?type=3&theater






dailynews.lk

Opening from Ada.lk






*MARANGONI AND CEYLON STEEL CORPORATION: PARTNERSHIP AGREEMENT IN SRI LANKA*
*The plant will produce tyres using Marangoni’s best European technologies.*

Rovereto – Marangoni and Ceylon Steel Corporation announce the signing of a partnership agreement related to the creation of an important production site in Sri Lanka. The plant will produce tyres using the most advanced technologies provided by Marangoni within the scope of a joined project to build an important rubber industrial district in Sri Lanka, focused on export activities.

The operation is included in the sales process of the Marangoni Tyre S.p.A. equipment and know how. Marangoni Tyre S.p.A ended its production activities in 2014 after the Group decision to exit from the car and light tyres business. This new partnership agreement could lead to the development of further collaboration plans.

http://www.marangoni.com/en/2016/09...-corporation-partnership-agreement-sri-lanka/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## supun1



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Godman

supun1 said:


>



Interesting video, there were several construction sites on the way

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## supun1

Image from google maps, I have lots of photos on my phone, I dont know how to upload all of them at once.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Godman



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Godman

Documentary of the said dam






The SCDP project intro

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Godman

Express Ferry Between Jaffna and Delft island

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saradiel

Why is this government too spending money on unnecessary infrastructure projects? Remember how MR built unnecessary projects...


----------



## Gibbs

Saradiel said:


> Why is this government too spending money on unnecessary infrastructure projects? Remember how MR built unnecessary projects...



What exactly are those unnecessary infra projects ?? Most posted here are Provate investment or FDI' and the rest projects that's been online for decades

I don't see any stadiums' Convention centers, Parks, International schools, massive statues and even toilets built And named Sirisena in the middle of the jungles ??!!?? Or entire virgin forests cleared to make villages under his sons name ?

Btw the OP's only request is to keep this thread free of politics.. it's a bloody shame if the few Lankans here won't be even to manage that.. I'm out.. Cheerio

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## supun1



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Godman

The Green University city opened last year another project to make all Govt buildings solar powered is also mentioned

*NSBM Growing green*
By DIMUTHU ATTANAYAKE AND ARTHUR WAMANAN -

Jan 14, 2017

http://pinterest.com/pin/create/but...tent/uploads/2017/01/NSBM-Growing-green-6.jpg



_Nestled in the hillocks of rural Mahenwatta off Pitipana Homagama, is the NSBM Green University Town, considered the first green university in South Asia. _
_Greening does not mean you have to have trees around buildings. Green building concept includes aspects such as energy conservation and proper garbage disposal mechanism, which will be incorporated into the Ministry of Megapolis and Western Development Green Building policy._

At first glance, one wonders why it is referred to as a ‘green university’. From the main entrance, a cleared area consisting of parking spaces and a road system is visible, with a modern looking building and no sign of trees. It’s only when one peers around the corner from this building, towards the cluster of buildings beyond, that the landscaped garden with rocks jutting out and newly and strategically planted trees are visible. However, it would take roughly about a year or two to fully appreciate the greenness of the green university.

The 26-acre, green university town currently has two canteens, a library, student centre, dormitories, auditorium, recreational centre consisting of a swimming pool, indoor basketball and badminton courts, gym with modern equipment, ground and a mini outdoor theatre. The campus also holds fully furnished staff accommodation, administration costs of which are charged from the resident.

In front of the administration building is a sizeable pond. Vegetation is visible on the pavements and also in the form of creepers that hang from balconies and concrete boxes. There are many flowering herbaceous borders all around. But the best view of the extent of vegetation at NSBM is from a top of a building, where a bird’s eye view highlights the many layered gardens not only on ground level, but also on rooftops and balconies of the buildings.

Another aspect of the whole green concept is the glass forming the outer wall of the building, maximizing sunlight penetration. The naturally hilly landscape has been well utilized in the construction of the building, maximizing space. Some buildings were constructed preserving the naturally occurring rock outcrops within the building.

Dormitories within the university town is a definite plus for the student population. There are two separate dorms housing male students and female students. The canteen within the dorm, which provides seating for some 200 students, proved unable to cater to the need of the students during meal times, since the area was overflowing with students in need of seating. There were snacks, soft drinks, short eats as well as rice and curry served at lunch time. On the whole, it was a buzzing beehive of activity. Students were having meals, working on laptops, playing cards or relaxing.

Tourism and Hospitality Management student, Dimuth Gamage said that lectures at campus are quite good. “The LMS online platforms provide lecture notes beforehand, so that we could prepare and attend the lectures. We don’t receive paper based tutes due to the green concept. Students can be preferential and either print or carry them in an electronic device,” he says.
He also said that *dorm rooms are quite up to standard with the necessary facilities such as WiFi and an attached bathroom to each room.*

“There are two students in each room, but the room is spacious enough,” he said. The hostel costs 10,000 rupees per student, per month inclusive of electricity, water and internet. However, food has to be bought separately.

Dimuth is a member of the NSBM rugger team. “Just one month after opening the university, we played in the Mora Sevens organized by the University of Katubedda. We became runners-up,” he boasts.

He said that there is maximum promotion of sports through the Recreation Centre.

According to him, under the green concept, solar powered lights are being used, in addition to electrical lights. “Also, the trees are planted to a new strategy, along lines. It would look beautiful when these trees grow”, he said.

Software Engineering student, Pasan Hansika said that the hostel is good, but be more worthy of the price if it includes food. “Currently I buy food from canteen or from somewhere outside the university town. It would be better if the canteen varies their menu from time to time,” he said. According to him, the green concept is attractive and would bring more students into the university. He also said that it is tranquil and provides excellent conditions for studying and that there is a computer lab with up-to-date facilities for students.

NSBM Green University, Director Operations and Senior Lecturer, Chaminda Ratnayake disclosed that the on-campus capacity is 30,000 students. “Currently there are 9000 students and we have a systematic plan to go up to 30,000 by 2024. One of our targets is to get foreign students to the campus and there are some hundred odd dorm rooms to cater to the need of foreign students.”

According to Ratnayake, the green concept has two phases. Phase one involves a technical aspect such as aligning buildings to receive maximum sunlight and areas built to function without air-conditioning. “We have already received gold certificates for the green building practices,” he declared. At the same time modules on sustainability is embedded to the course curriculum so that the students end up being environmentally friendly graduates.

The second phase involves embedding the green practices in to operations. “It’s an expensive process where solar power devices have to be built in. *Already our sewerage water is being recycled. We try to make less use of air-conditioning and get all the energy sources from within the green university*. We are also trying to recycle garbage and use it to produce something else and are currently under consultancy on this”, said Ratnayake.

The cost of a degree varies from around 1.2 million to 1.6 million rupees, depending on the course provider university, in addition to the course selected. According to BSc Software Engineering student, Shenal Megawarna the lectures are good and his favourite so far is C language lecture. “The university has eco friendly practices and the use of white colours in the building makes it look pure. There are plants installed at places on the ground, where water springs from as well as drains to the ground. The open auditorium would look more attractive once the trees are grown”, said Megawarna. He also said that facilities like a supermarket and a salon are anticipated.

Ratnayake says that the concept of green university began in 2010 with financial gains from the NIBM. “The nation needed students to enjoy fully- fledged higher education, to study in an environment of their own, than like in a tuition class”, he said.
He elaborated that a relatively remote area is used so that students can be disconnected from parents and learn their own life as well as take part in aesthetic activities as well as sports.
“Now we can groom a graduate compatible for global environment,” said Ratnayake.

Over 9000 students studying at the NSBM City University in Nugegoda were transferred to the Green University upon its opening. “We studied Universities such as MIT and Harvard and wanted to bring the same technology and infrastructure here so that students don’t leave the country for higher education.

Instead, they can complete undergraduate level here for about 1/10th the cost. We are a University Grants Commission Approved university body. We are a 100 percent government organization, under Ministry of Skills Development and Vocational Training since *we don’t depend on treasury for development. This project is funded by NSBM money*,” added Ratnayake.

He further stated that first class and second class graduates from government, as well as private universities, who have studied as full time students and experienced university life, are employed as lecturers, in order to maximize the university experience of the students. NSBM green university already has business and computing faculties and would be commencing the science and engineering faculty soon.

The major disadvantage of the university town is its location, at least to the daily travelling students. This has been provided by a *shuttle service at scheduled times from Kadawatha to NSBM via the highway and from Kottawa to NSBM. Government and private buses are also in operation to NSBM*. The universities’ most notable aspect is the rambling ground and buildings, which provide a peaceful and relaxed environment necessary for higher education, with almost all facilities in reach, within the university town. The washrooms are clean with the only hitch being no soap, a necessity in hygiene practices.

Altogether, there was a high degree of reluctance among the students to comment on the student life, within the university town, most answered that they cannot say anything on the matter. Also, they did not seem to be fully aware of the green concept, though most had a vague idea. All in all, there seems to be the need to improve the students’ awareness of their immediate environment.

The NSBM Green University Town is part of a plan to incorporate green building standards into the government’s Megapolis concept which is expected to get off the ground this year.
The importance of constructing environment-friendly buildings has been discussed in recent times and the launch of a policy for the construction industry has been in the pipeline for many years. The government has introduced a Green Building Code and Evaluation System for the country’s construction industry. Accordingly, the government intends to construct State buildings that are environment-friendly from this year.

However, the government said that the existing State sector buildings cannot be converted to environment friendly constructions as the process needed to incorporate several minute aspects starting from the time the building is being constructed.

Secretary to the Ministry of Megapolis and Western Development, Nihal Rupasinghe speaking to Weekend Nation on the issue said that the Green Building Code would be applicable to buildings that are being built in the future and not to those that have been constructed.

“The greening process has to look at several aspects. Even the quality of the sand that is used for the construction has to be taken into consideration. Therefore, we cannot do this on the existing buildings,” he said.

However, *several government buildings have already started to go environmental friendly by making subtle changes such as opting to go for solar power in order to save more energy.*
The inaugural ceremony of the national project to convert State sector buildings into solar power generating centres was held at the Ministry of Finance with the patronage of Finance Minister Ravi Karunanayake on January 9.

The *national programme aims to convert all State sector buildings as solar power generating centres within two years.*

The project was launched following a proposal of the Budget 2017. *The project will be implemented under the initiative of President Maithripala Sirisena’s “Beginning of 3rd Year of a Sustainable Era”, and the Prime Minister’s concept to build a powerful Sri Lanka under his “Economic Policy Statement”. The first solar power generating scheme under this project was fixed on the Finance Ministry building. It was commissioned by Finance Minister Ravi Karunanayake.*

“Greening does not mean you have to have trees around buildings. It includes several aspects such as energy conservation, garbage disposal systems and so on,” Rupasinghe said.
Since the greening process would focus on State buildings, the government has entrusted the monitoring process to the Urban Development Authority (UDA). Rupasinghe pointed out that the UDA would oversee the process for the moment but added that it would join with other stakeholders in the industry in the future as the project expands to the private sector.

“We hope to work with the Engineering faculties of the local universities and also get the support of architects, engineers and town planners in order to ensure this process is followed according to standard,” Rupasinghe added.













http://nation.lk/online/2017/01/14/nsbm-growing-green.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## supun1

*Sewerage/wastewater upgrade works. 






*











*More wastewater upgrade works. 




*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Godman



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Surya 1

An interesting thread. SL should focus more on Tourism and other small and medium industries which can boost employment.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## supun1

Surya 1 said:


> An interesting thread. SL should focus more on Tourism and other small and medium industries which can boost employment.



Thanks for the advice but we got this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Godman

Surya 1 said:


> An interesting thread. SL should focus more on Tourism and other small and medium industries which can boost employment.



Sri Lanka has potential in Financial ,Shipbuilding and to an extent Heavy industries as well. Tourism will play a major role.
Sri Lanka has a rather large population and is average in Size. Because we have large neighbours we look small

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## supun1

Godman said:


> Sri Lanka has potential in Financial ,Shipbuilding and to an extent Heavy industries as well. Tourism will play a major role.
> Sri Lanka has a rather large population and is average in Size. Because we have large neighbours we look small



The current policy is not driven at picking winners.

Read
*THE STATE OF STATE ENTERPRISES IN SRI LANKA – INAUGURAL REPORT 2016
*
By the advocata Institute, if you like post a link too. 

According to the Treasury, Sri Lanka has 245 State Owned Enterprises (SOEs). The GoSl is currently evaluating how best to sell most of these that are not aligned with the government core service requirements.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Godman

supun1 said:


> The current policy is not driven at picking winners.
> 
> Read
> *THE STATE OF STATE ENTERPRISES IN SRI LANKA – INAUGURAL REPORT 2016
> *
> By the advocata Institute, if you like post a link too.
> 
> According to the Treasury, Sri Lanka has 245 State Owned Enterprises (SOEs). The GoSl is currently evaluating how best to sell most of these that are not aligned with the government core service requirements.


https://www.scribd.com/doc/311506922/2016-The-State-of-State-Enterprises-in-Sri-Lanka-Report

This is a major concern specially if they only release financial info on just 22% of the SOEs and even that info is inconsistant.
The management of the SriLankan Airline will be handed over soon and they seem to be in the final stages of the deal but changing public opinion in favour of Privatization would be a challange

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## supun1

Godman said:


> This is a major concern specially if they only release financial info on just 22% of the SOEs and even that info is inconsistant.
> The management of the SriLankan Airline will be handed over soon and they seem to be in the final stages of the deal but changing public opinion in favour of Privatization would be a challange



Mismanaged and cash-Hemorrhaging to the tune of $3.25 Billion US dollars, the sooner sri lankan airlines are sold the better it would be everyone

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Surya 1

SL would have been an another singapore by now if she had managed Tamil Problem properly. SL has much to learn from its past and not repeat the same mistakes again and again so that it may develop with sustainable pace.


----------



## Species

SL is undoubtedly the future hub of global trade and logistics. Best wishes from Bangladesh!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Godman

*Project to develop 152 acres around Beira Lake to begin next month*


Initial preparations for the development of 152 acres around the Beira Lake with mixed development projects and hotels, will get off the ground next month, Megapolis and Western Development Ministry Secretary Nihal Rupasinghe said.

Mr. Rupasinghe said the project will begin by *clearing the waterways by blocking illegal water outlets and sewerage lines into the lake. In addition, around 800 families, including those living on unauthorised lands will be relocated*.

The families will be provided housing in high-rise flats to come up close to the location.

Mr. Rupasinghe said the Colombo Municipal Council (CMC) has been directed to stop* the disposal of waste material and seal the unauthorised sewerage lines, including all outlets from the National Hospital, within two-years, by setting up treatment plants.*

Of the 152 acres to be developed, 95 acres belong to state institutions such as the Ports Authority, Urban Development Authority and the Railways, while the rest belongs to private institutions. The private companies will be offered the opportunity of selecting a project in accordance with the concept to develop the area.

*Lands will be offered to investors on a Public Private Partnership (PPP) or on lease for 99 years, 50 years or 33 years.*

The project is an initiative of Prime Minister Ranil Wickremesinghe who studied similar projects in Singapore and sought the assistance of Singaporean experts to design the project.

*One of the highlights of the project will be a ‘Sri Lankan Eye’ in the Beira lake, constructed on similar lines of the ‘London Eye’– a giant Ferris wheel on the South Bank of the River Thames in London.*

http://www.sundaytimes.lk/170122/ne...nd-beira-lake-to-begin-next-month-225902.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## supun1

rda.gov.lk/supported/noticeboard/publications/nkb/SEIA%20English.pdf

Supplementary EIA report on the construction of the New Kalani bridge, as required by the outcomes determined from the report submitted the CEA on the 27 August 2013. The report concerns retaining Of the Radioactive Materials Disposal Facility Of the Sri lanka Atomic Energy Board at the Existing Location With Strengthening of the Structure. 



> *Exective summary*
> Shifting of the Atomic Energy Authority building and the existing Spent Source Storage Facility is needed before the construction of the New Second Kelani Bridge as it is located within the project area. Approval of the Environmental Impact Assessment for the New Second Kelani Bridge has already been obtained by the RDA from the Central Environment Authority on 27th August 2013, however, it has been recognized that a supplemental EIA has to be carried out for retaining the Spent Source Storage Facility at the present location with the transfer of all the radioactive sources to a newly constructed building and construction of new accommodation facilities (together with security office) within the existing Sri Lanka Atomic Energy Board premises at Orugodawatta. Shifting of the Facility to a different location within the same premises, and transfer the radioactive sources to the new Facility is recommended considering the dilapidated nature of the existing facility. Shifting the facility to a location away from the present location is not acceptable due to public protests. The spent radioactive source storage facility will be managed by the Sri Lanka Atomic Energy Board (SLAEB) under regulatory controlled conditions of Sri Lanka Atomic Energy Regulatory Council (SLAERC). The method of management is storing them under safe and secured conditions using internationally recommended methods. Almost all of the stored radioactive sources are received from governmental and nongovernmental organizations (radiation facilities that use radioactive sources) for temporary storage until their final disposal. Some of the temporary stored sources will be transported to their original destinations (original suppliers) for final disposal. Most of the heavy containers having radioactive sources will be handled (moving, loading and unloading) by using a pellet truck. The sources will be transported under the approval of SLAERC following international radioactive material transport regulations. There is no water requirement for operations of the Spent Source Storage Facility other than for firefighting, and general use of the workers/security personnel at the facility. There is no waste generated at the facility. It stores shielded solid radioactive sources only. These sources will be stored under shielded conditions and leakage radiations from the shield must be below the acceptable limits. Method of storage is using delay and decay principle for ix low half-life radioactive sources under shielded condition and the long half-life radioactive sources will be stored under special conditions. The layout of the new Spent Source Storage Facility has been based on the guidelines provided by the Sri Lanka Atomic Energy Regulatory Council (SLAERC) to ensure safety against any radiation leaks and to guarantee that appropriate security is been continuously provided to the facility. This facility will be managed by the SLAEB under regulatory controlled conditions of Sri Lanka Atomic Energy Regulatory Council. The building will be designed conforming to the guidelines provided the SLAERC. The RDA will be the project Proponent for the construction and will bear the responsibility of the construction. Once the construction is completed, the facility will be handed over to the SLAEB, after obtaining the necessary approvals from the SLAERC for moving the radioactive sources to the new Spent Source Storage Facility. Cracks appearing on the walls and the slab of the Spent Source Storage Facility due to ground vibration during pile construction, and damage to the Facility during the operation of heavy machinery/vehicles during construction are seen as potential Impacts during construction that may lead to radiation leaks/contamination. These impacts can be effectively mitigated by following local and international guidelines to prevent any excessive vibration occurring due to construction activities especially during pile and pier construction. Erection of fences and vibration barriers, and limitations imposed on vehicular movement, and operations of machinery can also effectively mitigate negative impacts. General risks due to exposure to radiation - during and after construction of the bridge can be seen as another significant impact. Safety & health of workers due to exposure to radiation (prolonged exposure to ambient levels) can be mitigated using appropriate shielding, area designation and providing proper protective clothing and equipment, regular checks for radiation exposure, proper training on handling radioactive material. Safety of the general public can be ensured with the use of appropriate shielding, area designation and placing of appropriate warnings. Measuring of ambient radiation and taking proper precautions, if needed. Safety and health of workers and the general public due to exposure to high radiation can be ensured by preparing Emergency Response Plans that will be formulated in line with the x provisions of the Act. In addition, facilities and resource needed to face accidents will be procured. Safety procedures will be followed to ensure Radiation Safety as instructed by the SLAERC following the guidelines and Standards of International Atomic Energy Agency (IAEA). Regulations for safe transport of Radioactive Material, Safety Standards Series No. SSR-6 will be strictly adhered to. Radioactive workers will be provided with proper safety clothing and equipment and proper security will be provided while radioactive material is being transported. No material radioactive will be disposed. However, contaminated sources may be disposed by third parties, if no proper mechanism is available for them. SLAEB will undertake storage of spent sources in the proposed facility, if needed, with proper instruction obtained from the SLAERC. Impacts during construction of the bridge and afterwards due to incidents affecting the security of the premises can be listed as: Unauthorized access, theft of radioactive material, sabotage by individuals or groups and due to social unrest, which can be effectively controlled by providing proper security measures. Proper security personnel will be placed. Surveillance systems, CCTV cameras, alarm systems, etc. will be in place. Security measure will be reviewed regularly, and the SLAERC and the Ministry will be kept updated. SLAEB will request the Minister to provide support for enactment of proper security measures. The new facility will have a high fence and a parapet wall (8 ft. high) built around the property, which will provide better security. The new facility will be built with concrete, which will withstand vibrations, Impacts due to hazards/accidents during and after construction of the bridge are very remote. Construction of the ramp bridge with steel girders, strengthening the walls to withstand high impact, raising the walls by extra walls, and imposing strict speed limits along the ramp bridge ( max. 40 km/h) has been proposed. Proper drainage management plan will be implemented. The doors of the Facility are sealed to prevent any water entering it. The floor levels have been raised by 600 mm above the final formation ground levels. The location of the facility is above 100-year flood levels and there is only a very remote chance that the facility will be flooded. Fire and smoke detectors will be installed. Fire reels will be provided. xi In conclusion, retaining the Spent Source Storage Facility at the present location with the transfer of all the radioactive sources to a newly constructed building and construction of new accommodation facilities (together with security office) within the existing Sri Lanka Atomic Energy Board premises at Orugodawatta would not lead to significant environmental impact, provided that mitigation measures as specified in the report are properly implemented and subsequently monitored. As recommendations the following can be listed: Proper planning of the new Spent Source Storage Facility is needed: This should be done according to the conditions laid down by the SLAERC. In addition, the specifications for the new facility building and the premises would comply with IAEA Standards and guidelines, hence, following these for specifications will ensure radiation safety, proper installation of security surveillance systems, appropriate enactment of security measures, including guards, easy facilitation and prompt action to be taken in cases of emergency, sabotage, accidents, etc. and will ensure smooth operations of the facility. Follow the Vibration Standards and limit any construction activities which produce excessive levels of vibration by following standard practices. The safety of the facility has to be ensured during the movement of heavy machinery during construction of the bridge. During storage, ensure radiation safety by following Standards, Guidelines and good practices as suggested by the SLAERC. The sources should be transported under the approval of SLAERC following international radioactive material transport regulations. Proper monitoring of environmental impacts (including radiation levels), safety and security measures is needed to ensure proper operations of the Facility. Also, the Risk Assessments have to be carried out as a regular exercise, which would enable the SLAEB to identify any mitigation measures to be taken when and where appropriate.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Godman

*€50mn to improve Colombo water network*
2017-01-23 16:19:14

The European Investment Bank (EIB) today said it will provide EUR 50 million to support improvement and expansion of sewage networks across the Sri Lankan capital Colombo.


The new loan will help the Colombo Municipal Council achieve its goal of providing full sanitation coverage to benefit people living and working in the greater Colombo area.

The new loan is EIB’s first ever support for water investment in Sri Lanka and the first loan for public sector investment agreed with the new post-civil war government.

Finance Minister Ravi Karunanayke said the new support from the EIB will help unlock essential new investment to improve sanitation in Colombo.



EIB Vice President Andrew McDowell said increased access to sanitation to be achieved by this project will improve the lives of thousands of people living in Colombo and contribute to achievement of sustainable development goals in Sri Lanka.

“The EIB is pleased to be working closely with partners in Sri Lanka to ensure an environmentally sustainable future for the country’s capital and is grateful for the excellent cooperation with the Asian Development Bank in our first joint support in the country,” he said. 

The existing water supply and sewage network in Colombo was built a hundred years ago and is not adequate for the city’s needs. Once complete the upgraded water network will enable a clean water supply 24 hours a day and seven days a week, compared to the currently heavily restricted service.

The new water investment programme will include provision of a new sewage network in currently un-served areas of Kirillopone. Under the initiative a new wastewater treatment facility will also be built to reduce pollution at the Wellawata sea outfall.



- See more at: http://www.dailymirror.lk/article/-...ater-network-122587.html#sthash.DHFVXA0O.dpuf

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Godman

The meaning of the video in english-
The video starts with an introduction of ancient urban planning and water works. 
Then it moves to the Colonial era with the Portuguese developing the Colombo lake to protect against attacks from Local Kings. It was further developed by Dutch and was named the Beira lake. By the british period the Beira lake was known for its beauty and many recreational activities ,ceremonies. It was also used to transport goods to the Colombo Port.
By the end of the British rule the Beira lake was spread across an area of 165ha but now its around 65ha.

Today the Beira lake has become a stinking garbage filled place, the main reasons for this sad fate are illegally reclaiming land to get Lands, the population around the lake being too high ,illegal constructions near the banks ,directing several wastewater lines to the lake and not giving it enough attention.

The government has started programs to develop the lake as a park and commercial area under the Western Region development and Megapolis ministry. The plan to redevelop the Beira lake is currently being finished jointly by several Authorities with Singaporean expertise.Cleaning the lake, relocation of slums ,redirecting wastewater lines and dredging of the lake are planned.

Walking paths around the Lake are already under construction and existing development projects will be connected to the new Beira development projects. Developments in the Fort ,Port City and Pettah will also be linked to the Beira development project. Start up incubator is also proposed in the Area. It will also be connected to other regions through the Multu Modal transport hub that will be built in Pettah. 

Mc Callum Entrance Park was built with World Bank funding and contain public toilets ,canteens ,a maritime museum and parking facilities.


----------



## supun1

SriLankan airlines: Govt. identifies US Co. for PPP project - * 21 Jan 2017.*

The government has identified a Unites States-based company to share in the SriLankan airlines equity under the proposed Private Public Partnership (PPP) model, Public Enterprise Development Deputy Minister Eran Wickramaratne said yesterday. Initially, the government had short-listed three prospective investors for this project. He said a committee comprising ministry secretaries had identified one of the companies for further engagement. However, the deputy minister said the selected company was not a traditional airline operator. “It is a private equity company that has invested in airlines for decades. But not an airline operator. The committee has recommended this company for further discussions,” he said. The government has proposed the PPP model to revitalize some of the loss-making state institutions. The deputy minister said the government would retain a majority stake in these ventures.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Godman



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## supun1

Colombo Port City Construction progress.

Colombo's improvised areas, I'm posting for historical purposes. This thread 10 years later would be a whole different place. 

*When I talk about poverty this is from Sri Lanka's perspective, this may not meet the global definition of poverty, according to the UN Human development report, Sri Lanka's Multidimensional Poverty Index (MPI) is Nil. 

http://hdr.undp.org/en/countries/profiles/LKA*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Godman

*Sri Lanka to regularize small vessels, pleasure craft with local rules*
*Jan 22, 2017 11:11 AM GMT+0530 | 0 Comment(s)*





*SAFE HARBOUR: Yachts moored at Sri Lanka's Galle Port*

ECONOMYNEXT - Sri Lanka will issue standardised regulations for small commercial vessels, including pleasure crafts, according to a proposal made by Shipping Minister Arjuna Ranatunga that has received Cabinet approval.

"At present, in Sri Lanka, there is immense interest in small commercial vehicle activities," according to a memorandum presented to the Cabinet of Ministers.

With the development of the tourism industry, there is an increase in passenger transportation, the note said.

At the moment, there are only whale watching vessels.

*Sri Lanka does not have an active luxury yacht culture or a network of marinas, despite being an island. 

Attempts by a foreign company to start a live-aboard luxury cruise business had also run into snags, with regulators demanding unreasonable certifications that usually apply to larger ocean-going ships, according to their promoters.*

Ad hoc nationalist requirements including a domestic crew also hamper growth of the sector, according to some industry sources.

Sri Lanka has tight visa and work permit requirements that prevent the dissemination of know-how, hampering economic growth.

The rules will apply to small cargo or passenger vessels between 4 and 24 meters length, which can carry 100 passengers or provide overnight accommodation for up to 20 people in domestic voyages.

The rules will also apply to pleasure crafts that are rented out.

They will not apply to fishing vessels, rescue or vessels holding an international passengership safety certificate issued under the International Convention on the Safety of Life at Sea.

Vessels with a certificate from a foreign government could also register under the new rules, unless there are grounds to believe that the vessel or equipment fails to correspond to the certificate. (Colombo/Jan22/2017)

http://www.economynext.com/Sri_Lank...pleasure_craft_with_local_rules-3-7138-6.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Godman

supun1 said:


> Colombo's improvised areas, I'm posting for historical purposes. This thread 10 years later would be a whole different place.
> 
> *When I talk about poverty this is from Sri Lanka's perspective, this may not meet the global definition of poverty, according to the UN Human development report, Sri Lanka's Multidimensional Poverty Index (MPI) is Nil.
> *


These areas are being replaced rather fast. Hosuing for Slum dwellers and the Petah market being relocated to Peliyagoda

Poorest areas are in the North and South-East

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## supun1

Godman said:


> These areas are being replaced rather fast. Hosuing for Slum dwellers and the Petah market being relocated to Peliyagoda
> 
> Poorest areas are in the North and South-East



What year is this?


----------



## Godman

supun1 said:


> What year is this?



The data must be from 2012/2013

_"Pockets of severe poverty continue to exist, specifically in the districts of Mullaitivu, Mannar (both in the Northern Province), and Moneragala (in Uva Province), where headcount poverty rates exceed 20 percent"_

http://documents.worldbank.org/cura...P-SriLankaCountrySnapshots-highres-PUBLIC.pdf


----------



## supun1

Godman said:


> The data must be from 2012/2013
> 
> _"Pockets of severe poverty continue to exist, specifically in the districts of Mullaitivu, Mannar (both in the Northern Province), and Moneragala (in Uva Province), where headcount poverty rates exceed 20 percent"_



Thanks for sharing the report, it's a good report. 

It says exactly what i've been saying. 

Sri Lanka is in many respects a development success story. *Although Sri Lanka has excelled in overcoming human development challenges typical to a low-income country, its service delivery systems in education, health, and other areas must now adjust to face new and changing demands typical of a MIC.*
*Pressure to improve social safety nets will increase owing to an aging population., Increasing affluence and information will lead to higher expectations for the state to perform in order to facilitate growth, provide a higher level of services, and demonstrate increasing responsiveness to a more demanding citizenry.
*
SL needs to loosen up labor laws and get used to hiring and firing. This is crucial to increase productivity, it's simple for a low-income country to increase income, you simply provide employment of some form. But once the economy becomes more advanced each person needs to have a higher output of goods and services in order to sustain growth. 

SL is at a crucial time right now to become a high income country, if we miss the bus now, we may not see it again for very long time. Critical structural changes in the economy are necessary to avoid missing the bus.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Godman

The apartment boom continues in Colombo and Rajagiriya




http://www.iconic.lk/









https://www.facebook.com/CapitolTwinPeaks/


----------



## Gibbs

@Godman @supun1 ... Keep up the good work

*Sri Lanka offers residence visas and higher returns to woo foreign investors*

17th January 2017





Foreigners in Sri Lanka can invest in stocks, government securities or bank deposits.

Pic: Saman527/Shutterstock

*SRI LANKA announced higher returns and residence visas, with immediate effect, for foreigners who invest funds of at least US$300,000, in a move to ease pressure on the island nation’s rupee currency.*

The rupee fell around four percent last year against the US dollar, squeezed by higher imports and foreign investors’ scramble out of government securities. That followed the previous year’s depreciation of nearly 10 percent.

“Older people like to spend time in Sri Lanka,” Finance Minister Ravi Karunanayake told reporters in the capital, Colombo. “If they can invest US$300,000 in Sri Lanka we can offer them resident visas for two to three years.


“If this can be increased to US$1.5 million, then we can extend the duration. Our main idea is to build non-debt-creating reserves.”

_SEE ALSO: Sri Lanka will develop ‘natural beauty’ areas into tourism hotspots_

The investments would boost the country’s foreign reserves and help cut reliance on foreign debt, Karunanayake added.

Foreigners can invest in stocks, government securities or bank deposits, he said, benefiting from interest rates of around two percent to three percent on funds invested in Sri Lanka, compared to rates of around 0.5 percent in other countries.

Sri Lanka is still recovering from a debt and balance-of-payments crisis last year, but it has adopted economic reforms in line with conditions set by the International Monetary Fund for extending a US$1.5-billion three-year loan.

It is also preparing to scrap tough foreign exchange controls. _– Reuters
_
@Bombaywalla

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Godman

Gibbs said:


> @Godman @supun1 ... Keep up the good work
> 
> *Sri Lanka offers residence visas and higher returns to woo foreign investors*
> 
> 17th January 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foreigners in Sri Lanka can invest in stocks, government securities or bank deposits.
> 
> Pic: Saman527/Shutterstock
> 
> *SRI LANKA announced higher returns and residence visas, with immediate effect, for foreigners who invest funds of at least US$300,000, in a move to ease pressure on the island nation’s rupee currency.*
> 
> The rupee fell around four percent last year against the US dollar, squeezed by higher imports and foreign investors’ scramble out of government securities. That followed the previous year’s depreciation of nearly 10 percent.
> 
> “Older people like to spend time in Sri Lanka,” Finance Minister Ravi Karunanayake told reporters in the capital, Colombo. “If they can invest US$300,000 in Sri Lanka we can offer them resident visas for two to three years.
> 
> 
> “If this can be increased to US$1.5 million, then we can extend the duration. Our main idea is to build non-debt-creating reserves.”
> 
> _SEE ALSO: Sri Lanka will develop ‘natural beauty’ areas into tourism hotspots_
> 
> The investments would boost the country’s foreign reserves and help cut reliance on foreign debt, Karunanayake added.
> 
> Foreigners can invest in stocks, government securities or bank deposits, he said, benefiting from interest rates of around two percent to three percent on funds invested in Sri Lanka, compared to rates of around 0.5 percent in other countries.
> 
> Sri Lanka is still recovering from a debt and balance-of-payments crisis last year, but it has adopted economic reforms in line with conditions set by the International Monetary Fund for extending a US$1.5-billion three-year loan.
> 
> It is also preparing to scrap tough foreign exchange controls. _– Reuters
> _
> @Bombaywalla


They should at least consider 5 years for 300000 USD. But its the first time SL is doing something like this hope the program is implemented soon


----------



## Godman




----------



## Godman

This is a new residential skyscraper which started construction recently






http://www.447lunatower.lk/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Surya 1

Godman said:


> This is a new residential skyscraper which started construction recently
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.447lunatower.lk/



Looks awesome.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Godman

Surya 1 said:


> Looks awesome.



The most unique Skyscraper should be the Altiar which was designed by Moshe Safdie

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Godman

They are wasting valuable time, they should pick a private partner soon

*Sri Lanka Ports Authority to operate East Terminal first phase: Minister*
*Jan 24, 2017 10:53 AM GMT+0530 | 0 Comment(s)*






ECONOMYNEXT - Sri Lanka Ports Authority will procure cranes and operate part of a terminal which has since been offered to private investors, Ports Minister Arjuna Ranatunga said.

SLPA had already built a 400 meter section of the East Terminal of Colombo port, and investors had already bid to complete the terminal, but the process has since stalled.

Minister Ranatunga told parliament that cabinet approval had been sought to procure cranes and operate the first section of the terminal which has already been built.

He said no decision had been made on choosing an investor but discussions would continue.

Sri Lanka had been willing to have a 15 percent stake in the terminal which will be handed over to a private operator on a long term lease, but no final decision had been made, he said.

Ranatunga sad his personal preference was to have a 51 percent stake. (Colombo/Jan24/2016)

http://www.economynext.com/Sri_Lank..._Terminal_first_phase__Minister-3-7154-6.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gibbs

Godman said:


> The most unique Skyscraper should be the Altiar which was designed by Moshe Safdie




Yep, That will look pretty awesome against the skyline once it's done.. But i wonder how the elevators would go ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Godman

Work in the CIFC(Port City)























@Chinese-Dragon @TaiShang @Shotgunner51

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Godman



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Godman



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NGV-H

Godman said:


>



@Godman @Gibbs and @supun1
Thanks for the excelllent work curating this thread, it's high time that Sri Lanka gets its own development thread here.
Cheers!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Godman

Work on the proposed three new flyovers at Rajagiriya, Ganemulla and Polgahawela is progressing rapidly.

Road Development Authority (RDA) Director of UK Steel Bridges and Spanish Flyover Project, Piyal Warnakulasuriya told the Daily News that these flyovers will ease the heavy traffic congestion in Borella, Rajagiriya, Ganemulla and Polgahawela areas and avoid delays experienced by motorists.

He said the Rajagiriya flyover will be constructed in two phases.

According to the cumulative physical progress report, 64 percent work of the first phase of the Rajagiriya flyover from Battaramulla to Borella has already been completed while 15 percent work of the Rajagiriya flyover from Borella to Battaramulla under the second stage has been completed.

Meanwhile, the cumulative physical progress of the Polgahawela flyover and Ganemulla flyover is 72 percent and 77 percent.

Warnakulasuriya said piling work has already been completed on the Ganemulla and Polgahawela flyovers while the erection of the structures will begin soon.

Piling work on the first phase of the Rajagiriya flyover from Battaramulla to Borella and the second phase from Borella to Battaramulla will be completed by the end of this month.

“Construction of the Rajagiriya flyover is an urgent need due to the heavy traffic congestion experienced any time of the day in the area. The project will help ease traffic congestion at Sri Jayawardenapura Mawatha, Borella, Battaramulla and Rajagiriya by reducing the traffic between the main flows at Rajagiriya Junction,” Warnakulasuriya said.

The length of the flyover is 533 metres, while its width is 21.4 metres. This will be a four lane flyover along Parliament Road constructed at a cost of Rs. 4.6 billion funded by the Spanish government.

He said the three projects are built with Spanish aid and expertise and fully overseen by the RDA.
http://dailynews.lk/2016/12/17/local/102163

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## supun1

*GOVT APPROVES CMC’S SOLID WASTE MANAGEMENT PROJECT*

The government has given the contract to convert municipal solid waste to energy in the Colombo metropolitan area to Western Power Company Ltd which has proposed incinerating the waste and generating power with a steam turbine, according to officials of the Ministry of Megapolis and Western Development.
“Western Power will go for an Environmental Impact Assessment (EIA) report through the Central Environment Authority to assess environmental impact of the proposed project,” Environmentalist, Western Region Megapolis Planning Project, Dr. I. Dissanayake told the Business Observer.
The project is considered a priority project, given the growing burden of disposing of municipal solid waste in Colombo, according to Lakshman Jayasekara, project Director/Team Leader, Western Region Megapolis Planning Project of the Ministry of Megapolis and Western Development. Western Power Company, a part of the Aitken Spence group, had proposed setting up the Municipal Solid Waste (MSW) power generation project in the Kolonnawa area at Meethotamulla with the capacity to process around 700 tons per day (tpd) of MSW.
According to its original proposal, a 12 MW steam turbine generator unit will be installed for generating electricity from the gasification of waste and delivered to the national grid. The Colombo Municipal Council (CMC) will supply the solid waste to the project site.
Western Power Company has a 10 MW power purchase agreement with the Ceylon Electricity Board and says it expects to start construction work by next month and commission the plant by mid-2019.
Already, other companies have shown interest in buying the company which won the contract for converting municipal solid waste to energy, Jayasekara told the investment forum ‘Danish Days in Sri Lanka 2016’ organized by the European Chamber of Commerce of Sri Lanka and the Embassy of Denmark and the Confederation of Danish Industry.
“Now Sri Lankan companies are interested in buying the firm which won the contract. We’re creating the infrastructure market, a share market type buying and selling of these entities.” Municipal solid waste is currently being dumped in an open landfill, creating environmental pollution and prompting protests by residents of the area.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bharat Muslim

Godman said:


> BIA second Terminal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Construction of Flyover in Rajagiriya which is the longest flyover in SL as I remember. There are several others that are currently under construction with at least three more to come
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Hayleys unveils solar power plant in Welikande*
> 
> Hayleys Group jointly with Windforce (Pvt.) Ltd and in the forefront of renewable energy, announced today the commissioning of their solar power plant. Located in Welikande in the Pollonnaruwa District, the 10 Mega Watt solar plant has been installed with a solar tracking system that will follow the sun’s rays to ensure an incrementally higher yield of approximately 20 % of energy, than the fixed tilt system. At full capacity, the plant could contribute 22,000 Mega Watt hours to the national grid thus generate enough electricity for roughly 10,000 homes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - https://www.facebook.com/hayleysgrou...56639444349498





supun1 said:


> Image from google maps, I have lots of photos on my phone, I dont know how to upload all of them at once.





Godman said:


> The SCDP project intro


Sri Lanka's places and Sri Lanka's people: Both can easily pass off as Indians.


----------



## Gibbs

Bharat Muslim said:


> Sri Lanka's places and Sri Lanka's people: Both can easily pass off as Indians.



Well more like Kerala than rest of the subcontinent to be honest.. Even majority of the people are similar

Just way less chaotic and populated

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## supun1

Gibbs said:


> Well more like Kerala than rest of the subcontinent to be honest.. Even majority of the people are similar
> 
> Just way less chaotic and populated



Sri lanka population density roughly equal to that of india, Pakistan is lower, Bangladesh is considerable higher. 

Population density in the western province is considerably higher than Bangladesh. 

To the untrained eye for now they will look the same, but once SL becomes a high-income economy, india will lack the funds to emulate Sri lanka.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Godman

Gibbs said:


> Just way less chaotic and populated



A lot less pollution as well

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Godman

Bharat Muslim said:


> Sri Lanka's places and Sri Lanka's people: Both can easily pass off as Indians.





supun1 said:


> To the untrained eye for now they will look the same, but once SL becomes a high-income economy, india will lack the funds to emulate Sri lanka.



Regadless of the development level Sri Lanka has its unique places like Kandy

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Godman

*TWO FIRMS WIN CONTRACTS TO CONVERT WASTE TO ENERGY*

Will burn 900 MT/day of municipal solid waste
15 January, 2017
0
Facebook Twitter Email

Business




Two companies with foreign collaboration and technology are to be given contracts to process municipal solid waste in the Colombo and Gampaha districts and generate electricity under private-public partnerships (PPPs) with the Waste Management Authority of the Western Province.

The investors, Fairway Holdings (Pvt) Ltd., which will set up a facility at Thumbowila, Karadiyana, and KCHT Lanka Jang (Pvt) Ltd., which will operate from a site in Muthurajawela, will do waste-to-energy projects using incineration with foreign technology, according to Ministry of Megapolis and Western Development officials.

The government decided to go for waste-to-energy projects to tackle the growing problem of municipal solid waste disposal for which no sustainable solution has been found for several years, they said.

The waste now ends up in unsanitary landfills which create environmental problems and has led to protests by residents.

The two locations, of 10 acres each, are common disposal sites for local authorities in the Western Province identified by the Waste Management Authority, Western Province (WMA-WP) for municipal solid waste generated in the Colombo and Gampaha districts. Fairway Holdings at Thumbowila, Karadiyana, and KCHT Lanka Jang (Pvt) Ltd. at Muthurajawela, are expected to handle a minimum of 500 metric tonnes and 400 MT a day of municipal solid waste, respectively. The WMA-WP will have stakes in both consortia and be responsible for supplying most of the municipal solid waste, officials said. KCHT Lanka Jang (Pvt) Ltd. was chosen from among four bidders to be given the contract to operate from Muthurajawela with the facility processing 630MT a day of municipal solid waste. The Waste Management Authority of the Western Province will supply 400MT/ day of municipal solid waste and the consortium will have to find the balance 230 MT/day of municipal solid waste on its own. It will use waste incineration technology from South Korea.

Fairway Holdings (Pvt) Ltd., which will use technology from Germany and Denmark, was selected from among three bidders to operate at the Thumbowila, Karadiyana site, to which the WMA-WP will supply 500 MT/day of municipal solid waste. However, the rate at which both companies will sell the electricity they generate from waste it yet to be decided. 
http://www.sundayobserver.lk/2017/01/15/business/two-firms-win-contracts-convert-waste-energy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dragon Ball

Godman said:


> BIA second Terminal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Construction of Flyover in Rajagiriya which is the longest flyover in SL as I remember. There are several others that are currently under construction with at least three more to come
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Hayleys unveils solar power plant in Welikande*
> 
> Hayleys Group jointly with Windforce (Pvt.) Ltd and in the forefront of renewable energy, announced today the commissioning of their solar power plant. Located in Welikande in the Pollonnaruwa District, the 10 Mega Watt solar plant has been installed with a solar tracking system that will follow the sun’s rays to ensure an incrementally higher yield of approximately 20 % of energy, than the fixed tilt system. At full capacity, the plant could contribute 22,000 Mega Watt hours to the national grid thus generate enough electricity for roughly 10,000 homes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - https://www.facebook.com/hayleysgrou...56639444349498


The airport looks beautiful.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## supun1

Cinnamon life construction site.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Godman

Phase 1 of the Logistic City






















- https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?...3435716&type=3


----------



## Godman

Locally built luxury Cataraman yacht(Built by BAFF Polymech). 

http://www.lankabusinessonline.com/sri-lankas-sail-lanka-charter-hosts-pm-on-board-catamaran/
http://colombogazette.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/01/Image_5.jpeg














This is a small passnger ship that carries Civilians between Islands and the Mainland in the North
Built by Colombo Dockyard
http://www.cdl.lk/2017/01/19/colombo-dockyard-delivers-the-80-passenger-launch-to-northern-province/





Solar power plant in Pollonnaruwa


----------



## supun1




----------



## Godman

Godman said:


> Phase 1 of the Logistic City
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?...3435716&type=3



First major investment in the Logistics city
*Hemas and GAC break ground for integrated logistics facility*
2017-01-28 00:03:14
0
605








Prime Minister Ranil Wickremasinghe, Megapolis and Western Development Minister Champika Ranawaka, Directors of Hemas and GAC participate in the ground breaking ceremony





The Hemas Group together with the GAC Group Sri Lanka are planning to b*uild a modern, 15-acre integrated logistics facility in the Muthurajawela Industrial Zone, with a state-of-the-art distribution centre, container yard and a warehouse facility.*
“Through this joint venture we aspire to provide total solutions to the Sri Lankan exporters and importers and develop entreport business, supporting the intent of making Sri Lanka the maritime and logistics hub in Asia” Hemas Logistics and Maritime Sector Managing Director Kasturi Chellaraja Wilson said.
The project is the first phase of a ‘Logistics City’ designed to provide the latest facilities and higher levels efficiency related to technology, transportation and logistics in the process of national development by the Megapolis and Western Development Ministry.
The ground-breaking ceremony for the logistics facility was held yesterday, with the attendance of Prime Minister Ranil Wickremasinghe, Megapolis and Western Development Minister Champika Ranawaka and other members of parliament.
*The facility is expected to be in operation by early June 2017 and the Distribution Centre will be operational in February 2018. 
GAC Group* Lanka Managing Director Mahesh Kurukulasuriya said that GAC’s warehousing designs which have proven successful across the globe would help both it and Hemas to capitalise on the growing domestic supply chain and logistics market using our international strengths. 
The new integrated logistics facility will be equipped with the latest reach stackers in operation with the support of a cutting-edge IT platform aimed at innovating Sri Lanka’s first-ever logistics system connected to the processes of advanced technology solutions.
It will consist of a modern Container Terminal with the capacity of 6,000 TEU with 7 high container stacking and a warehousing and Distribution Centre offering Third Party Logistics (3PL) services. 

The Container Depot will have Sri Lanka’s first-ever user experience such as, a two-way approach to stacks and dual in and out gate that operates independently. 
The facility has the services of Institute of International Container Lessors (IICL) certified container inspectors, to survey the containers entering the depot in order to set global bench marking standards. 
The Distribution Centre will be a state of the art 22,000 pallet position warehousing with both ambient and temperature controlled facilities. Global best practices in layout design, dock efficiency, pallet racking and material handling equipment will be incorporated to enable agile and scalable logistics solutions. 
The entire distribution centre operation will run on an integrated IT platform with warehouse management, distribution management and yard management with barcode and RFID enabled infrastructure.
The Hemas Group is one of the leading conglomerates in Sri Lanka, listed in the Colombo Stock Exchange with a focus on Fast Moving Consumer Goods, Healthcare, Transportation, and Leisure.
GAC Group Sri Lanka is the leading ship agent in Sri Lanka, offering a full range of professional shipping, marine and logistics services.
It is partnered locally with McLarens Group; a diversified conglomerate with a portfolio comprising of shipping and marine services, logistics, supply of lubricants, oil and gas support services, bunkering services, automotive distribution, trading, manufacturing, property development and hospitality.



- See more at: http://www.dailymirror.lk/article/H...cs-facility--122874.html#sthash.evVtqLlb.dpuf

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## supun1

The Sri Lanka Railways (SLR) has decided to pay Rs.2 billion to a private company for the maintenance of 200 train compartments, Sri Lanka Nidahas Sevaka Sangamaya General Secretary Nadira Manoj said today. He said that the Department has awarded a tender to a private firm called ‘Tantri Trailers’by ignoring the Ratmalana Railway workshop employees who could have carried out the maintenance work on the compartments. “If the work was entrusted to the Ratmalana workshop, the workers would have carried out the work at half the cost. A mafia is in control of every inch of Railways. State funds are being misused by the management. Why waste money when we have sufficiently trained human resources,”he asked. “The workshop just has a capacity to refurbish five compartments per year. But the private firm has agreed to complete the entire task within three years.” Transport and Civil Aviation Ministry Secretary Nihal Somaweera said. - See more at: http://www.dailymirror.lk/article/R...tments-Union-122986.html#sthash.haeq70M8.dpuf

*This is an excellent decision, the less work is handed to these lazy, inefficient government employees the better it would be for the taxpayer. These government employees can apply for jobs at the private company, enhance their training and be subject to quarterly performance reviews. *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Godman

supun1 said:


> The Sri Lanka Railways (SLR) has decided to pay Rs.2 billion to a private company for the maintenance of 200 train compartments, Sri Lanka Nidahas Sevaka Sangamaya General Secretary Nadira Manoj said today. He said that the Department has awarded a tender to a private firm called ‘Tantri Trailers’by ignoring the Ratmalana Railway workshop employees who could have carried out the maintenance work on the compartments. “If the work was entrusted to the Ratmalana workshop, the workers would have carried out the work at half the cost. A mafia is in control of every inch of Railways. State funds are being misused by the management. Why waste money when we have sufficiently trained human resources,”he asked. “The workshop just has a capacity to refurbish five compartments per year. But the private firm has agreed to complete the entire task within three years.” Transport and Civil Aviation Ministry Secretary Nihal Somaweera said. - See more at: http://www.dailymirror.lk/article/R...tments-Union-122986.html#sthash.haeq70M8.dpuf
> 
> *This is an excellent decision, the less work is handed to these lazy, inefficient government employees the better it would be for the taxpayer. These government employees can apply for jobs at the private company, enhance their training and be subject to quarterly performance reviews. *



Tantri is an experianced company they are obviously better than the Ratamalana workshop. 
http://www.tantri.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Godman

*Residents in and around Beira Lake will be relocated: Patali*
Published : 9:11 am January 10, 2017 | No comments so far | | * (544)* reads | 


 



Addressing a gathering, Megapolis and Western Development Minister Patali Champika Ranawaka said the residents who lived around Beira Lake would be relocated in view of the development activities of the lake, and that they would be provided with houses within an year. 


“A land area close to 150 acres around the park would be developed into a commercial area, and some regions converted into a park. The new city will be connected directly to the Financial City which is being constructed in Galle Face, as well as to the multi-modal transportation hub close to D. R Wijewardena Mawatha,” he said. 


The minister invited private and public bodies in the area to discuss and approve their development plans with the Urban Development Authority (UDA) before long. 






“Plans should be presented to the UDA within the year for approval. The Sri Lanka Land Reclamation and Development Corporation (SLLRDC) will pave the way for a water transportation system in the lake. It will only take people a few minutes to get to the National Hospital from the Fort Railway Station. They can avoid the traffic congestion on the roads,” Minister Ranawaka stressed. 


He said his ministry hoped to complete some parts of their development plan in the next three to four years, and that they would not push to acquire lands from those who were unwilling to give them up. 


“More than 70 government and private institutions, and over 1,000 smaller private bodies and residential properties in the area, dumped garbage and waste in the lake. The dumping of medical waste was another reason why the ecological system in and around the lake had changed drastically over the years. However, the development plans also include clearing the lake of waste and establishing a better ecological system,” the minister added. 






http://mirrorcitizen.dailymirror.lk...d-around-beira-lake-will-be-relocated-patali/


----------



## Godman




----------



## supun1

The second stage of the construction of the Central Expressway Project (CEP Project-2) from Meerigama to Kurunegala will commence today, Highways Ministry said. The construction ceremony of the Second stage will be opened by Prime Minister Ranil Wickremesinghe at 10.00 am at Kulugammana on the Alawwa-Giriulla main road. The CEP- Project-2 covers from Meerigama to Kurunegala completing a distance of 39.7 km. The first phase of the Central Expressway, from Kadawatha to Meerigama, is now under construction. The fourth stage covers from Kurunegala to Dambulla - a distance of 60.3 km. The Expressway construction is expected to be completed within three years. (Chatruanga Pradeep) - See more at: http://www.dailymirror.lk/article/C...mences-today-123057.html#sthash.ED4qxtbu.dpuf

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Godman

*Ante LECO Smart metering declared open*
2017-01-30 21:44:08
2
3290










Prime Minister Ranil Wickremeisnghe today declared open an Ante LECO Smart metering Company in Bandaragama. The company which is a joint venture of the LECO and a Chinese firm is to manufacture one million smart electricity meters annually. Minister of Power and Renewable Energy Ranjith Siyambalapitiya, and Deputy Minister of Power and Renewable Energy Ajith P Perera participated in the event. Pix by Pradeep Pathirana





























- See more at: http://www.dailymirror.lk/article/A...eclared-open-123020.html#sthash.XeF5KJc8.dpuf


----------



## Godman

Another solar plant
*
Spain's Grupo Clavijo installs 12.56 MW solar power plant in Sri Lanka*
Sat, Feb 4, 2017, 08:03 pm SL Time, ColomboPage News Desk, Sri Lanka.




Feb 04, Colombo: Spanish solar company, Grupo Clavijo has completed the Solar One Ceylon solar photovoltaic project for the company Windforce in Sri Lanka.

The facility, generating 12.56 MW of power is located in the town of Welikanda in Polonnaruwa district and was completed in five months.

The solar farm has 624 single-axis trackers from the SP 160 model, which have 315/320 Wp polycrystalline modules manufactured by JA Solar.

This project has consolidated the internationalization of the Spanish firm, which has now installed over 1.2 GW across the world, with over 600 MW in development in various countries.

Grupo Clavijo has its corporate headquarters in Viana (Navarre, Spain), production plants and offices in the USA, Brazil and Chile.

Sri Lanka's largest private sector renewable energy company, Windforce (Pvt) Ltd constructs and maintains power plants that meet the growing demand for green energy.


----------



## Godman



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Godman

*Discussing the HIZ*
2017-02-06 15:52:36






Law and Order and Southern Development Minister Sagala Ratnayaka, Housing and Construction Minister Sajith Premadasa and former speaker Chamal Rajapaksa are seen at a meeting held at Temple Trees today to discuss the measures to be taken regarding the Hambantota Industrial Zone (HIZ).

- See more at: http://www.dailymirror.lk/article/Discussing-the-HIZ-123361.html#sthash.jlyF8rUQ.dpuf

*හම්බන්තොට ආයෝජන කලාපය පිළිබඳව සාකච්ඡාවක්*






- http://www.dinamina.lk/2017/02/06/%E...E0%B7%8A/29351

@supun1 @NGV-H
They have begun choosing lands for the Investment Zone in Hambantota. Southern and Uva provinces are among the most reliant on Agriculture and after SEZs are built in H'tota and surrounding districts they can reduce their reliance on agriculture and jobs with a more stable income and increasing their quality of life
@Gibbs
According to the Sinhala article they will avoid privatly owned land as much as possible and if they have to acquire land the people will be given better lands and houses in other areas. Local officials will work to debunk false rumours and ease fears of locals.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Godman

*19. Award of contract for providing consultancy services for the port access elevated highway project (Document No – 36)*





The proposal made by Hon. Lakshman Kiriella, Minister of Higher Education and Highways, to award the above contract as recommended by the Cabinet Appointed Consultant Procurement Committee, for the implementation of the above project which is funded by the Asian Development Bank, was approved by the Cabinet of Ministers.
http://news.lk/cabinet-decusions/it...f-ministers-at-its-meeting-held-on-07-02-2017


----------



## Godman

*Double line extended from Kalutara to Payagala at a cost of Rs 762 mln*
Published inLatest - Defence

font size 



Print 
Email





In the event the Trade unions stop fighting and work with one another we would be able to provide a better train service to the people said Minister of Transport and Civil Aviation Nimal Siripala De Silva.

He made these comments on the occasion of extending the double line from Kalutara to Payagala and the handing over of the newly purchased motor trolleys which cost Rs 134 million.

At present only 7% commute by train and there is a necessity of increasing it to at least 25%. By providing an efficient service we will be able to attract more commuters and thereby increase our profits said the minister.

With the use of Motor trolleys we can check where there are breakdowns in the railway track and repair and maintain them. 

Minister travelled in a new motor trolley from Fort to Kalutara and checked the extension of the double line from Kalutara to Payagala will cost Rs 762 million while the distance is 7kilometers.
*Logistics City Opening video*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## supun1



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Godman

http://www.accessengsl.com/project/...idge-no-383-on-peliyagoda-puttalam-road-a003/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarveL

*



*
*Indonesia to send 5000 tons of rice to drought-stricken Sri Lanka*
*indonesia deploys urgent humanitarian aid to sri lanka*

*



*


As a friend, Indonesia will help Sri Lanka, which is currently facing a food crisis because of drought, Indonesian President Joko Widodo (Jokowi) said on Tuesday.

The country is going through a prolonged dry spell, and more than one million of its people are facing acute water shortage and a food crisis.


“As friends, it is appropriate that Indonesia help Sri Lanka face this difficult situation,” President Jokowi said, as the country delivered humanitarian aid in the form of 5,000 metric tons of rice to Sri Lanka on Tuesday, according to Antara News.

The foodgrain was delivered following a request made by Sri Lankan President Maithripala Sirisena through the countrys ambassador to Indonesia in Jakarta. “I immediately responded to the request and asked the ministers concerned to send the aid, and Alhamdulillah, today, we can send it to Sri Lanka,” Jokowi said.

The Indian Express reported that the Sri Lankan government has declared a state of alert in response to the worst drought the country has faced in four decades. It has implemented measures such as water-use restrictions, deployed soldiers, established a presidential commission and urged its citizens to consume water prudently.

The Sri Lankan National Water Supply and Sanitation Council on Sunday warned of the need to rationalize the consumption of drinking water as the countrys current reserve is expected to last for only two months.

Alahudeen Ansar, head of the Council, said the demand for drinking water has increased by 15 per cent and that measures have been taken to restrict its use in many areas in the 13 affected districts. *(Colombo Gazette)

http://colombogazette.com/2017/02/14/indonesia-deploys-urgent-humanitarian-aid-to-sri-lanka/*



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/823221205406720000

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gibbs

Lotus tower coming up well.. I heard it's going to be the tallest structure in South Asia ? @Godman , @NGV-H ??

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Godman

Gibbs said:


> Lotus tower coming up well.. I heard it's going to be the tallest structure in South Asia ? @Godman , @NGV-H ??



Tallest structure is INS Kattabomman this is would be the tallest habitable structure

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NGV-H

Gibbs said:


> Lotus tower coming up well.. I heard it's going to be the tallest structure in South Asia ? @Godman , @NGV-H ??



The tallest building I believe.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gibbs

*Singapore’s Mustafa Center to build US$200mn complex in Sri Lanka*

By Editor on March 3, 2017
No Comment







Colombo, March 3 (NIA) – Singapore’s popular Mustafa Centre will go head with a 200 million US dollar mixed development project in Sri Lanka, the Head of BOI, Upul Jayasuriya said here Friday.

An EconomyNext report, quoting Jayasuriya said the Mustafa’s project in Sri Lanka will have a hotel and apartments as well as a shopping complex.

The complex will come up in the Kotahena area of Sri Lanka’s capital Colombo.

Jayasuriya, in an interview with the weekend paper Sunday Times said last month that the return of Mustafa is reminiscent of a famous Egyptian hit “Ya Mustafa Ya Mustafa” which was popular on Sri Lankan airwaves in the 1960-70s.

The popular Singapore retailer – where many Sri Lankans made a beeline for shopping – is returning to revive its mixed development project under the banner of Hotel Ten (Pvt) Ltd in an agreement that was originally signed in 2012.

The project will feature a 975-room hotel, a retail development store, 400 serviced apartments and a 1,000-vehicle car park, with a gross floor area (GFA) of 142,125 sq metres at Sir Ramanathan Mawatha, Colombo 15.

The Mohamed Mustafa Group has already made an upfront $10 million dollar investment with a bank guarantee of $3 million pledging to bring $60 million within three years during the project construction period, Jayasuriya said.

https://newsin.asia/singapores-popular-mustafa-center-build-us200mn-complex-sri-lanka/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Godman

*JICA kicks off study for Colombo-Malabe elevated LRT*
LBO
Posted on March 3, 2017 | Banking and Finance, Featured, Shipping and Transport







Mar 03, 2017 (LBO) – Sri Lanka office of the Japan International Cooperation Agency (JICA) has commenced the preparatory study for the first elevated Light Rail Transit (LRT) line in Sri Lanka between Colombo and Malabe.

JICA said in a statement, the study will address key aspects such as current and projected traffic patterns, environmental and social impacts, economic viability, financial implications, optimization of the route, inter-modal connectivity, implementation schedules and operation and maintenance systems.

The approximately 25km route which would be covered by the study runs through Malabe – Battaramulla – Rajagiriya – Borella – Union Place – Kollupitiya and Fort.

“As much detailed study has been conducted on this route by JICA during the feasibility study for monorail it would be possible to shorten the period of the new study by using the same data to the extent possible,” JICA said.

“The final optimum route would be determined with special focus on environmental and social considerations, and inter-connectivity with other public transport modes.”

Malabe to Fort is a high priority transport corridor which connects the administrative capital to the business district in metro Colombo.

The CoMTrans (Urban Transport Master Plan for Colombo Metropolitan Region & Suburbs) Master Plan study conducted with JICA assistance in 2012 – 2014 has found that this corridor carries the largest number of vehicles and has the lowest speed compared to all other corridors.

It is also the one major corridor currently not served by a rail based public transport mode. The monorail study found this route economically viable if some of the private vehicle users would shift to public transport during the rush hours.

“The various Government agencies which are responsible for different aspects of land transport would need to coordinate and work towards prioritizing public transport to transform Colombo into a more advanced city,” Chief Representative of JICA Sri Lanka Office, Kiyoshi Amada said.

“We hope the Government of Sri Lanka will maintain such policy consistency which would be crucial to provide equitable, efficient, environmentally sustainable and safe mode of transport to all citizens.”

As evidenced by dynamic cities around the world, improvement and increased usage of public transport systems is the effective and sustainable solution to urban traffic congestion.

JICA expects the study will set a strong foundation to realize this flagship project which will bring economic and social benefits to the entire country.
http://www.lankabusinessonline.com/jica-kicks-off-study-for-colombo-malabe-elevated-lrt/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Godman

Transport Master Plan for Colombo Metropolitan Region

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gibbs

*Sri Lanka to test automated traffic management system*

ECONOMYNEXT – Sri Lanka will soon test an automated traffic offence management system using closed circuit television with number plate recognition capability in Colombo under the planned Western Region ‘Megapolis’ project, an official said.

Use of an efficient traffic enformenent system with CCTV cameras is one of the projects that will be implemented to improve transport in the ‘Megapolis’, said Dimantha De Silva, senior lecturer at the University of Moratuwa and Megapolis transport planner.

“We have got approval for the traffic law enforcement pilot project which will be done in 11 locations with automated traffic management using CCTV with number plate recogniton capability,” he told a forum. 

Under the planned system, to be done in 4-5 months, notices of fines for traffic violations will be sent to the homes of offenders, he said at the forum held by the French Embassy and French Agency for Development.

The Megapolis transport planning team is looking at removing traffic bottlenecks and improving capacity at intersections as part of short term solutions to manage the city’s worsening congestion, De Silva said.

http://www.economynext.com/Sri_Lanka_to_test_automated_traffic_management_system-3-7494-6.html

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Godman

*Priority lane successful, likely to continue: Champika*
2017-03-19 18:20:54
0
612









The separate lane for buses being operated for the past one week in Rajagiriya is a success and will likely be continued, Megapolis and Western Development Minister Patali Champika Ranawaka said today.

He said this pilot project had to a large extent reduced traffic congestion.

“Statistics have shown that the speed of passenger buses had increased from 9.5 kmph to 21 kmph during the operation of this project. It has helped other vehicles to increase their speed as well,” the minister said and added that there were several requests to introduce this project to other main roads as well.

Moratuwa University Prof. Amal Kumarage said that the separate lane for buses had helped reduce traffic congestion.

He said the pilot project which ended yesterday helped identify the problems that might crop up difficulties when something new was introduced and that a decision whether to continue with project would be taken today at a to be attended by officials of the ministry, the Motor Traffic Department, KOICA, the Police Department, the Moratuwa University, the private and public bus operators and other stakeholders. The minister said reserving a separate lane for buses was not sufficient.

"We exploring ways improving the quality of the public transport service and depending on the discussions we hope to add more comfortable buses to the state transport sector,” he said. _(Thilanka Kanakarathna)_



- See more at: http://www.dailymirror.lk/article/P...nue-Champika-125751.html#sthash.oNJYizSb.dpuf


----------



## Godman

*Sri Lanka govt to call bids for 100MW floating solar power plant*
LBO
Posted on March 1, 2017 | Featured, Power

Mar 01, 2017 (LBO) – Sri Lanka’s government will call international competitive bids to build a 100 megawatt floating solar power plant in the Maduru Oya reservoir and allocate funds for a training project for prototype manufacturing of solar panels.

The solar power plant will cover four percent of the surface area of the reservoir which is spread over an area of 500 acres, the latest statement of cabinet decisions said.

The proposal was made by President Maithripala Sirisena as minister of Mahaweli development and Ranjit Siyabalapitiya, minister of power and renewable energy and minister of science and technology.

The cabinet has also given its nod to go ahead with a training project for prototype manufacturing of solar panels.

Professors from four universities Kelaniya, Jaffna, Ruhuna and Peradeniya and one from the National Institute of Fundamental Studies will be conducting the training sessions.

The ministry of science and technology has been allocated an additional 80 million rupees for obtaining the required equipment, chemicals and consumer goods for the project.

http://www.lankabusinessonline.com/sri-lanka-govt-to-call-bids-for-100mw-floating-solar-power-plant/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gibbs

*Sri Lanka, Sydney stock exchange tie-up mulls cross listing, trading*





*  CSE Chairman Vajira Kulatilaka (Seated Left) and SSX CEO Tony Sacre (Seated right) at the signing ceremony. (Standing L-R) CSE Director Anton Godfrey, CSE Director Shanil Fernando, CSE CEO Rajeeva Bandaranaike,SSX Deputy Chairman George Wang, SSX General Manager - Listings Joseph Law and CSE Head of Market Development Niroshan Wijesundere.*

ECONOMYNEXT – Sri Lanka’s Colombo Stock Exchange (CSE) and the Sydney Stock Exchange (SSX) recently entered into an agreement for mutual development that will explore possibility of cross listing and trading.

A statement said the memorandum of understanding between the CSE and SSX was inked during a visit by a Sri Lankan team for the Invest Sri Lanka Forum that took place in Sydney last week. 

It aims “to create new links between Australian and Sri Lankan businesses and capital markets,” the statement said.

“The collaboration between SSX and CSE will ensure an active and efficient market as well as enhancing the confidence and integrity of capital markets between Australia and Sri Lanka,” Tony Sacre, CEO of SSX said. 

“Our mission is to solidify a connection between Australian and Asian markets and the rest of the world. Sri Lanka has been an important trading partner for Australia, and this bond is a strong sign of the relationship only continuing to improve. 

“SSX and CSE will explore the possibility of collaborating regarding cross listing and trading of securities including stocks, bonds and ETFs,” said Sacre.

Vajira Kulatilaka, Chairman of CSE, said the collaboration with SSX marks an important development for the CSE, as it looks to improve avenues for cooperation and mutual development with peer international exchanges. 

“We are pleased at the prospect of working with the SSX to broaden investment opportunities for market participants both in Sri Lanka and in Australia.” 

SSX provides opportunities for growth-oriented companies to raise the capital they need for expansion from a diversified range of domestic and international investors, especially from the Asia-Pacific region. 

The exchange provides and develops specialised markets in sectors including resources, oil & gas, real estate, technology, agribusiness, services and growth companies. 

SSX is a part of the APX Exchange Group, a wholly owned subsidiary of the AIMS Financial Group, an Australian diversified financial services and investment group active in the areas of mortgage lending, securitisation, corporate advice, funds management, property investment and high-tech investment.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gibbs



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Godman

http://mirrorcitizen.dailymirror.lk...n-of-new-terminal-to-commence-shortly-at-bia/

*Construction of new terminal to commence shortly at BIA*

Published : 9:27 am March 30, 2017

By Kalathma Jayawardhane 

The Bandaranaike International Airport (BIA) will not be closed again for renovations after it is fully reopened for business on April 6, Head of Airport Management H.S Hettiarachchi said yesterday. 

Speaking to the Daily Mirror, Hettiarachchi said the project was not complete as yet, despite renovation of the main runway being completed. 

“The BIA’s main runway was closed from January 6 for its renovations and it would be opened by next month. But there are several other projects that need to be completed at the BIA. But the airport’s main runway would not be closed under any circumstances again in future,” he said. 


He said the renovations of the runway and the second phase of the project were completely unrelated and added that new parking space for airplanes and taxiways were to be constructed under the second phase at the BIA. 


Hettiarchchi also said the construction of a new terminal at the BIA would commence, mid-year. Meanwhile, Ratmalana Airport Manager Aruna Rajapakse told the Daily Mirror that the operators who had dealt with the Ratmalana Airport during the BIA’s renovation period, would continue to operate with them in future, even after the main airport reopens next month. “During this period we have operated International Corporate Jets, specialized for trade purposes which have been transferred from the BIA. We hope that there would be no change in the profits we have received during this period,” he said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Godman

*Work on Colombo National Hospital OPD inaugurated*

Saturday, April 8, 2017 - 01:00



Construction work on the Out Patients’ Department (OPD) of the Colombo National Hospital (CNH) was inaugurated by President Maithripala Sirisena and National Committee of Chinese People’s Political Consultative Conference Chairman Yu Zhengsheng. This project is funded by the Chinese Government.Health Minister Rajitha Senaratne was also present. Picture by Nissanka De Silva

http://dailynews.lk/2017/04/08/local/112853/work-colombo-national-hospital-opd-inaugurated





@Chinese-Dragon @Shotgunner51 @AndrewJin

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Godman



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gibbs

*Sri Lanka-Based MAS Holdings Plans Asheboro, North Carolina, Manufacturing Plant*

MAS Holdings, a global apparel technology and manufacturing company, will locate its first manufacturing and development center in the United States, 27 miles south of Greensboro, in Asheboro, North Carolina. The company plans to invest nearly $20 million in its in Randolph County facility creating 133 jobs. 

According to state officials, Sri Lanka-based MAS Holdings’ selection of a North Carolina location includes a pending acquisition of Acme-McCrary, a 108-year-old textile manufacturer currently located in Asheboro, with additional facilities in Chatham County and the Republic of Honduras. The company produces legwear and active wear for large U.S. retailers.

Mahesh Amalean, Chairman of MAS Holdings stated, “We are delighted to be associated with Acme-McCrary, whose values and philosophy are very much in alignment with MAS.”

“Our presence in the Western Hemisphere enables us to strengthen our value propositions of speed and flexibility offered through on-shore and near-shore operations to our customers. It also enables us to engage and strengthen our continued association with academia and research institutions in the U.S. We are appreciative of the support and assistance extended to us by the State, County, City and its officials and look forward to integrating and contributing to the community in North Carolina,” Amalean added.

“North Carolina enjoys a worldwide reputation as a center for textile research and workers,” Governor Roy Cooper said. “Our excellent business climate and location offer international firms an ideal place to reach and serve customers in the United States.”

W.H. Redding Jr., Chairman of Acme-McCrary stated, “We are pleased to be a part of MAS Holdings’ location of a manufacturing facility in our hemisphere. MAS Holdings brings to North Carolina an exemplary corporate culture and a growing business. Their concern for environmental impact is world class and keeping and growing textile jobs in North Carolina is exciting.”

As an incentive, a performance-based grant of $575,000 from the One North Carolina Fund will help facilitate MAS Holdings’ location into Randolph County. The One NC Fund provides financial assistance to support local government efforts to attract economic investment and create jobs. Companies receive no money upfront and must meet job creation and capital investment targets to qualify for payment.

In the case of MAS Holdings’ grant, in addition to its new job-creation target, the company is also required to retain 374 existing jobs currently located in North Carolina at Acme-McCrary. All One NC grants are also contingent upon a matching grant from local governments.

N.C. Commerce and the Economic Development Partnership of N.C. led the state’s response to the company’s search for a business location. Other key partners in the project include the North Carolina General Assembly, the North Carolina Community College System, North Carolina State University, Duke Energy, the City of Asheboro, Randolph County, and the Randolph County Economic Development Corporation.

http://www.areadevelopment.com/news...acturing-center-asheboro-north-carolina.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Godman

*$250 million apartment complex construction begins*
April 19, 2017 11:54 am




By Roosindu Peris
The Ministry of Megapolis and Western development stated that the construction of Sri Lanka’s largest residential apartment complex has begun.

Minister Champika Ranawaka will be laying the foundation stone for the building, which will be built at a cost of around $250 million by Horton Square Pvt Ltd and will be 75-storeys high. 

The project is set to be completed in the year 2020. It will be the tallest building in the country upon completion and even taller than the Lotus Tower, which also under construction.
http://www.adaderana.lk/news/40242/250-million-apartment-complex-construction-begins


----------



## Godman

*Capital Developers deploy five piling machines for twin tower project*
LBO
Posted on April 20, 2017 | Featured, Lead Story, Real Estate & Construction







Apr 20, 2017 (LBO) – Property developer Capitol Developers has deployed five piling machines to accelerate construction of Capitol Twin Peaks, the 470-apartment twin tower project on Staple Street, the company said.

After breaking ground in November, the company aims to utilize new trends to complete construction by 2020.

“One of these pilling machines, the Bauer BG 30, is the largest piling machine of its kind in Sri Lanka. Deploying this piling machine and four others at one project site is a rare occurrence, as it requires advanced technical skill and a strong investment commitment from the developer,” the company said.

Piling uses vertical columns that are driven deep into the ground to transfer the building load to a deeper level.

Capitol Developer is part of the Sanken Group, with Sanken Construction the design and build partner for Capitol Twin Peaks.

“Having 360-degree access for all its project needs in-house ensures that Capitol developers does not have to outsource functions such as piling work, thereby maintaining full control over every aspect of the construction.”

Capitol Developers has a portfolio that includes Capitol Residencies, HR Residencies, Tulasi Mahal Apartments in Jaffna; the business city hotel, Cinnamon Red Capitol 7 on Rosmead Place and Capitol Elite on Horton Place.

Sanken Construction has delivered Trillium Residencies, Empire City, Emperor, OnThree20, 7th sense on Gregory’s Road and many other high-rises in the city.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Godman




----------



## Godman

@Gibbs @NGV-H 
The Belluna guys from Japan are on a investing spree in SL it seems. They have taken the land reserved for Packer's casino for a large mixed development project

*Belluna, Asia Capital gets Beira land for Rs 4 bn*

Wednesday, April 26, 2017 - 01:00

Belluna Co. Ltd, Japan and Asia Capital PLC have paid Rs. 4 billion to acquire the former Government Supplies Department premises (opposite Lake House) from the Urban Development Authority (UDA).

The total extent of this land is 381 perches. Belluna Japan Chairman Kiyoshi Yasuno speaking to Daily News Business said *they will build a mixed development project in this land investing US$ 350 million*. He said that that they also hope to use the Beira Lake for development under this mixed development project.

“We will name it as the Lake House mixed development project and would prepare the plan for it by the end of this year.” *This land was earmarked by Australian business tycoon James Packer to build a mixed development project including a casino under the previous government*. SS

http://www.dailynews.lk/2017/04/26/business/114180/belluna-asia-capital-gets-beira-land-rs-4-bn

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NGV-H

Godman said:


> @Gibbs @NGV-H
> The Belluna guys from Japan are on a investing spree in SL it seems. They have taken the land reserved for Packer's casino for a large mixed development project
> 
> *Belluna, Asia Capital gets Beira land for Rs 4 bn*
> 
> Wednesday, April 26, 2017 - 01:00
> 
> Belluna Co. Ltd, Japan and Asia Capital PLC have paid Rs. 4 billion to acquire the former Government Supplies Department premises (opposite Lake House) from the Urban Development Authority (UDA).
> 
> The total extent of this land is 381 perches. Belluna Japan Chairman Kiyoshi Yasuno speaking to Daily News Business said *they will build a mixed development project in this land investing US$ 350 million*. He said that that they also hope to use the Beira Lake for development under this mixed development project.
> 
> “We will name it as the Lake House mixed development project and would prepare the plan for it by the end of this year.” *This land was earmarked by Australian business tycoon James Packer to build a mixed development project including a casino under the previous government*. SS
> 
> http://www.dailynews.lk/2017/04/26/business/114180/belluna-asia-capital-gets-beira-land-rs-4-bn



It's good that they found someone to use the land, bad that they ruined a good investment.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gibbs

NGV-H said:


> It's good that they found someone to use the land, bad that they ruined a good investment.



It's funny that this govt is going back on so many promises they made before coming to power, From cancelling Chinese investments to now reversing laws on banning domestication of elephants to so many other stuff.. Bloody hypocrites.. People have been let down dramatically

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Godman

NGV-H said:


> It's good that they found someone to use the land, bad that they ruined a good investment.



I wonder what Belluna plans to do as it should have a value similar to the Crown resort. There aren't much exact details on this project yet and they already have started work on Hotels and Residential skyscrapers. The Lake leisure Holdings which was the local partner is now a subsidiary of Belluna.
More details will be released soon I guess










Gibbs said:


> It's funny that this govt is going back on so many promises they made before coming to power, From cancelling Chinese investments to now reversing laws on banning domestication of elephants to so many other stuff.. Bloody hypocrites.. People have been let down dramatically


I doubt this will become a Casino but the Cinnamon life will most likely get a Casino permit in the future. Some say that other than using buddhist opposition to Casinos in eelections some JKH heads also asked the UNP to get rid of Crown so Cinnamon life can get the biggest Casino in SL after its completed. It will be completed in 2020 and regardless of who wins the elections they can give the permit at the beginning of their term and by the next election people would have forgotten it.
Its just a rumour but its quite possible

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Godman

Japanese funded hospital in Teldenia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Godman

*Prime Minister Narendra Modi opens hospital built with Indian funds in Sri Lanka's hill country*
Fri, May 12, 2017, 07:06 pm SL Time, ColomboPage News Desk, Sri Lanka.



May 12, Nuwara Eliya: India's Prime Minister Narendra Modi on Friday inaugurated the Hatton Dickoya Base Hospital built with Indian aid at Dickoya in the central Sri Lankan hill district of Nuwara Eliya.

The 150-bed multi-specialty hospital at Dickoya near Hatton in the Central Province was built with grant assistance of Government of India at an estimated cost of 1.2 billion rupees.

















The three-story hospital building comprises a 150-bed ward complex, Medical Equipment Unit, Out Patient Department, Specialist Center, Intensive Care Unit, Maternity Ward, Emergency Treatment Unit, Labor Room and two Operation Theatres.

Additionally, a Blood Bank, Fire Fighting Equipment and two official residential buildings complex and other facilities required for a Base Hospital included.

The newly constructed building complex vested in the public by the Indian Prime Minister at the invitation of President Maithripala Sirisena and the Prime Minister Ranil Wickramasinghe.

President Sirisena addressing the public meeting held in Norwood playground in Hatton, stated that the government has accepted that the problems of all communities - Sinhala, Tamil and Muslim should be solved in social justice.

He added that the government is committed to strengthen the reconciliation through building of national unity. "The objective of the current government is to take the motherland forward as a strong country in world, through this reconciliation," he said.

Indian Prime Minister Narendra Modi also addressed this meeting.

Prime Minister Ranil Wickremesinghe, Ministers Dr. Rajitha Senaratne, Arjuna Ranatunga, P. Digambaram, Mano Ganesan, State Minister P. Radhakrishnan and the former Minister Arumugam Thondaman were among those participated in this event.




http://www.colombopage.com/archive_17A/May12_1494596176CH.php

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Gibbs

*Sri Lankan cement demand grows to 2021*

Cement demand in Sri Lanka will moderate over the next five years, according to a new report from CW Research, following average growth of 13% between 2010 and 2016. Cement demand reached 7 million t in 2016.

The 2010 – 2016 boom in demand came on the back of significant investment in infrastructure, driven by an urgent need for reconstruction work after the end of the long-running civil war in 2009. Since 2015, however, demand has started to slow as corruption concerns saw the suspension of large-scale infrastructure work.

There remains a “long-term and latent need for cement” in the country, said Robert Madeira, CW Managing Directory and Head of Research, pointing to the significant amount of work still to be done. “The challenge will be find the fiscal strength to implement projects.”
*
Sri Lanka also faces supply challenges, having to import substantial amounts of cement and clinker. This has pushed the country to become the fourth-largest importer of cement in the world.* Principal suppliers include India, Pakistan, Indonesia, Malaysia, and Vietnam.

This situation is likely to continue, noted CW Research, as no new integrated cement production capacity has been announced. Cement grinding capacity is expected to increase by 14% by 2021.

“Poor limestone availability in the country to limiting the ability to effectively put in place domestic clinker production lines, leaving manufacturers subject to the fluctuations of clinker prices imported from India and Vietnam,” said Raluca Cercal, Senior Analyst with CW Research. “This said, exploration work continues and the search is on for quality limestone.”

Between 2016 and 2021, cement consumption will be supported by infrastructure projects and growing housing demand. Construction is expected to grow at an annual average of 8% over the next few years

https://www.worldcement.com/indian-subcontinent/05062017/sri-lankan-cement-demand-grows-to-2021/

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Godman

*Celogen Lanka opens USD6.6Mn pharmaceutical plant in Pallekelle*
LBO
Posted on June 28, 2017 | General Services, Lead Story







June 28, 2017 (LBO) – Celogen Lanka (Pvt) Ltd has opened a new pharmaceuticals manufacturing plant with an investment value of 6.6 million dollars at the BOI Kandy Industrial Park at Pallekelle.

The manufacturing facility, a joint venture between Sri Lankan and India, was formally opened by President Maithripala Sirisena, the Board of Investment said issuing a statement.

The plant will be producing a wide range of tablets including Metformin, Losartan potassium and Atorvastatin, capsules such as Omeprazole and Soft Gel Vitamin A, E and A and D.

Currently Sri Lanka imports approximately one billion dollars worth of pharmaceutical products and is almost entirely dependent on imports.

The Government target is to reduce imports of pharmaceuticals by 70 percent by 2020, the statement added.

“The manufacture of pharmaceuticals is a target sector of the Government of Sri Lanka for import substitution and is also a thrust sector of the BOI and is actively promoted by the Board.”
http://www.lankabusinessonline.com/celogen-lanka-opens-usd6-6mn-pharmaceutical-plant-in-pallekelle/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Banglar Bir

*Sri Lanka joins China’s One Belt One Road project with port at Hambantota*
P K Balachandran, July 30, 2017




Sri Lanka Ports Authority Chairman Parakrama Dissanayake and Executive Vice President of CMport
With the signing of the amended agreement by the Sri Lanka Ports Authority (SLPA) and the China Merchant Port Holdings Company (CMPort) here on Saturday, Sri Lanka has well and truly joined China’s One Road One Belt (OBOR) multi-continental communications project.

*With Pakistan, Bangladesh, Nepal and Myamnar also signing up for OBOR, India appears to be isolated and out in the cold in its own backyard.*

Speaking at the signing ceremony, the Executive Vice President of the China Merchant Group (CMG), to which CMPort belongs, Dr. Hu Jianhua said: “The agreement will make sure that Hambantota port will achieve its due status as a gateway to the expanding economies of South Asia and the African region where we have similar layouts. With these maritime infra-structure investments, and other diverse investments, such as the proposed international maritime centre, Sri Lanka will be well positioned to play a strategic role in the One–Belt-One-Road initiative of the Government of the People’s Republic of China.”

Hu noted that the Hambantota project is the largest maritime communication project in Sri Lanka, to date. The bold decision to build the port was taken in 2009 when the world was going through an economic crisis. When fully functional, the port will contribute significantly to the economic development of Sri Lanka, he added.

Hu further said that China would bring to the port its established expertise in running ports successfully, just as it did in the case of the Colombo Port’s International Container Terminals. Because of the Chinese built and run Container Terminals, the Colombo Port is one of the 20 top ports in the world, he pointed out.

In answer to the criticism that Chinese companies are only interested in their work and making money the world over, oblivious to the needs of locals, Hu said that as part of its Corporate Social Responsibility, CMPort will have agricultural and health projects in the neighborhood of the port.

In his address, the Sri Lankan Minister of Ports, Mahinda Samarasinghe, said that the agreement on Hambantota will be the harbinger for more Chinese investments in Sri Lanka to enhance the island’s industrial potential. Sri Lanka, he said, is to set up several industrial zones which need Chinese investments.

Samarasinghe profusely thanked the Chinese Ambassador in Sri Lanka, Yi Xiliang, for working “tirelessly” to bring the agreement about in the face of opposition from Sri Lankan nationalists who decried an earlier agreement on the project (in December 2016) as a “sell out” and still continue to subject the government to barbs about ignoring the national interest.

Minister Samarasinghe took pains to explain the improvements made in the amended agreement in relation to the earlier agreements. The amended agreement secures for the Hambantota port, US$ 1.12 billion, in upfront payment from the Chinese partner CMPort, which will enable the SLPA and Sri Lanka to meet their debt repayment obligations.

It also gives the SLPA a 30% stake in the port, in contrast to 20% which was earmarked for it earlier under the December 2016 “Framework Agreement.” CMPort will now get 70% stake and not 80% as granted earlier.

Furthermore, the SLPA would get royalty and dividends. The security of the port would be entirely under the control of the SLPA. Warships could call at the port but only with the express permission of the SLPA and its security committee which will include the Defense Ministry and the Sri Lanka Navy.

Samarasinghe said that as per President Maithripala Sirisena’s suggestion, the amended agreement was placed on the table of parliament for discussion on Friday, but it could not be debated because of a ruckus created by the Opposition.

However, the agreement, as signed on Saturday would be presented to parliament again, because some might charge that it is different from the one presented on Friday, the Minister said.

He also pointed out that the agreement is not cast in stone for all time, and that it can be amended “at any time with the consent of both the parties.”

Finance Minister Mangala Samaraweera said that with the development of the Hambantota port, other districts of southern Sri Lanka will also grow and that economic growth will not be restricted to Colombo district, as has been the case so far.

*Opposition*
However, a discordant note was struck by the Marxist/ultra nationalist Janatha Vimukthi Peramuna (JVP), whose leader, Anura Kumara Dissanayake, said that the JVP will ask workers in the SLPA to reject the agreement. He said that bunkering should have been kept exclusively with the SLPA as it is a money spinner. 

Significantly former Ports Minister Arjuna Ranatunga who has been opposed to the deal, wanting a 60% stake for the SLPA and not 70%, did not attend the signing ceremony.

*Controversy*
Located near the main shipping route between Asia and Europe, the Hambantota port has been mired in controversy since CM Port built it for US$1.4 billion. The port did not get custom and was running up a huge loss. Other than car carriers which were forced to call at Hambantota, only 19 ships called in 2015; 14 in 2016 and 10 so far in 2017.

According to SLPA Chairman, Parakrama Dissanayake, the port had run up a humongous cumulative loss of LKR 46,711 million and the annual loan repayment was a hefty LKR 9100 million.

A further investment of US$ 600 million was needed to make the port truly operational and able to receive large ships. But Sri Lanka had no money. This need and the inability to pay off the loan made the government led by President Maithripala Sirisena and Prime Minister Ranil Wickremesinghe to request China to convert the debt into equity.

But there was opposition to this “debt-equity” swap idea both in Sri Lanka and in China. In Sri Lanka it meant majority ownership of a great and sensitive national asset by a foreign state owned company. And in China, it was against the law to convert debt into equity.

However, repeated pleading by Sri Lankan leaders made their Chinese counterparts relent. By 2016 end, China had agreed to take 80% stake and pay US$ 1 billion for it. But they also wanted and got the port on a lease for 99 years and 15,000 acres of land to develop the hinterland.

But when this “Framework Agreement” was made public, there was a hue and cry from the opposition and the media. Farmers, port employees, politically inspired thugs and even Buddhist monks, rioted in Hambantota. Port workers held up a Japanese vessel for days. The then Ports Minister Arjuna Ranatunga demanded full control over the port and said that the Chinese company should not be given more than 60% of the shares. 

Anti-China and security conscious India also put in its two penny bit, and demanded that port security be entirely in the hands of the Sri Lanka navy/SLPA and the Chinese should not be allowed to use the port for military purposes except with Sri Lanka’s permission.

These factors forced the government to approach the Chinese for an amendment. After hard and long negotiations, as Dr. Hu put it, the two parties finally agreed to a 70-30 share division. China also assured that the port would not be used for military purposes.

The revised deal provides for the formation of two companies to split the operations of the port. Sri Lanka will have a majority stake (50.7%) in the Hambantota International Port Services Company (HIPS), which will be in charge of security. And China will run the other company, the Hambantota International Port Group (HIPG), which will be in charge of business. In the latter company CMPort will have 85% stake.

The lease of the port will continue to be for 99 years, but Sri Lanka will have options to buy back shares at predetermined times. One of the options is that the SLPA can purchase all shares at the end of 70 years. All transactions in the port are to take place as per Sri Lankan laws. 
http://southasianmonitor.com/2017/0...as-one-belt-one-road-project-port-hambantota/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Godman



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RISING SUN

*Sri Lanka motor car registrations rise to 3,221 units in July: JB*
Sri Lanka’s motor car registrations rose to 3,221 units in July, up from 2,802 units in June, the highest monthly figure so far this year, JB Securities said in a research note.

Registrations are still down from a high of 14,544 units in September 2015.

‘Overall, brand new motor cars have increased by 17 percent month-on-month. Micro observed growth in the “Panda” car, Renault observed growth in the “KWID” and Tata observed the most significant growth in their “Nano Twist XTA,”’ the note said.

Pre-owned motor cars increased by 13.7 percent month-on-month. Toyota, Suzuki and Honda observed growth in pre-owned registrations.

Premium car registrations have declined from 94 units in June to 65 in July. “Brand new premium cars remained the same with Mercedes Benz leading the way with growth observed in the E-Class.”

Overall weak electric car registrations increased from 13 in June to 17 in July, with Nissan leaf recorded 13 registrations.

Three-wheelers observed a decline by 4.7 percent month-on-month to 1,787 units. Bajaj’s market share dropped from 94.6 percent to 92.1 percent.

Two-wheelers registered 30,226 units in July, a 10 percent increase month-on-month.

The note said, “130cc segment share improved from 79.4% to 80.8%. Honda’s dominant market share increased from 36.5% to 38%. Scooters increased from 14,846 to 17,893 in July, led by growth in Honda.”

Light trucks increased significantly by 55 percent in July to 177 units, while buses grew by 7.7 percent to 205 units, down from a high of 381 in March.
http://www.lankabusinessonline.com/sri-lanka-motor-car-registrations-rise-to-3221-units-in-july-jb/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Godman

*Modern travel facilities to city of Colombo*

 Wednesday, 30 August 2017 10:21

 - 352

 - 1






Seven railway lines connecting the City of Colombo with all satellite cities through a light train network and a Central Transport System (CTS) at Pettah will be established with access roads to all express ways, Megapolis and Western Development Minister Patali Champika Ranawaka said. 

He added that the reclamation of land from the sea for the Port City was in progress on a rapid pace and ahead of schedule and the first land auction at the Port City will be held next year. 

Minister Ranawaka also said a light train system will be established for the convenience of the people in the Colombo City and satellite cities that would record a 6.5% development in the construction sector. 




Addressing a ceremony held to mark the opening of the Meegoda – Attygala Road, Minister Ranawaka said the city of Colombo will be subjected to a huge transformation in the next 10 years and the largest number of caterpillars and heavy machinery in South Asia will be used in Colombo on its way to make Colombo the centre of excellence in the region. 

“We cannot be satisfied on the progress that has been made during the past couple of years. We have achieved only 4% progress in the service sector and 3.8% in the agricultural sector. Only in the construction sector have we achieved some satisfactory development. But development in the construction sector can be an inducement to other sectors as well,” Minister Ranawaka emphasized. 

Minister Ranawaka said the land auction at Port City would become a reality as the Yahapalana government was able to renegotiate the land reclamation agreement with the Chinese with favourable terms. With the new CTS the entire national transport network will be interconnected. 

The Megapolis and Western Development Ministry will take measures to ease the traffic congestions in Sri Lanka forever

“The Megapolis and Western Development Ministry will take measures to ease the traffic congestions in Sri Lanka forever and would find a sustainable solution to the solid waste management using the experience it gained by launching the Priority Bus Lanes and the project of Sanitary Land Fills which have been proved a big success,” Minister Ranawaka stressed. 

Minister Ranawaka added that an express bus service will also be introduced in 2018 under ‘Priority Bus Lane system to minimize delays in travelling to remote areas of the country. 

There were many pessimists who predicted that there were no solutions to the traffic congestion, solid waste disposal and slum problems in the country. But we had proved that they were all wrong and initiated action to find sustainable solutions to all those three serious problems, the Minister said. 

“You don’t find rubbish dumps in the city or on roadsides now, traffic congestion on main roads have been drastically reduced and the Megapolis and Western Development Ministry is in the process of constructing 25,000 houses for slum dwellers in the city,” Minister Ranawaka pointed out. 






http://www.dailymirror.lk/plus/article/Modern-travel-facilities-to-city-of-Colombo-135626.html


----------



## Bombaywalla

*Krrish to kick off next month*





*Sri Lanka's long awaited Krrish Square Tower by Indian investors will finally announce their development plan mid-October this year, a senior government official said.*

Leading international hospitality brands, Ritz Carlton and JW Marriott will partner up with the Krrish Group for the Krrish Tower project which is a $ 650 million mixed development project at the 4.3 acre Transworks House site in Colombo Fort, sources said.

"Sri Lanka's largest leisure sector project will be unveiled next month, partnering with leading global hospitality brands," the official said.

He further said, "We are having final discussions with the Marriott International, Inc. It's essential to have such big brands in Sri Lanka to promote the real estate and leisure sectors of the country"

It also learnt that Chinese investors too have expressed their interest in partnering with the project.

Ritz Carlton and JW Marriott would manage 200 apartment units each in the proposed project.

The piling of the Krrish Square has been completed and construction has also commenced.

The controversial project recently received government clearance.

Krrish Square is considered the first foreign project by the Krrish Group and set to become the largest Indian investment in Sri Lanka.

The building contract has been awarded to Zhongtian Construction, leading property developer in China for a period of two years. The project will consist of two five-star hotels, two apartment blocks and two office complexes.

Ritz-Carlton operates 87 luxury hotels and resorts in major cities in 29 countries and territories. The hotel chain is presently a subsidiary of Marriott International.

source: http://www.ceylontoday.lk/print20170401CT20170630.php?id=29036

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gibbs




----------



## Gibbs

*Andhra Pradesh to set up industrial corridor in SL*
2017-09-22 16:34:50 









The Andhra Pradesh (AP) Government of India is contemplating to develop an industrial corridor in Sri Lanka, the Indian Express reported yesterday.

It said AP Industries Minister N. Amarnath Reddy and the officials have already conducted talks with the Sri Lankan government for making the project fruitful.

Official sources had said that a Memorandum of Understanding (MOU) will be signed with the Sri Lankan government in a few weeks.

Officials has also said Sri Lanka is the best bet for AP for conducting trade in sea foods, pharma and tourism sectors as Sri Lanka is convenient for water transport.

The news report said the Sri Lankan government may allocate land to the AP government in Jaffna or Trincomalee.

The Sri Lankan government is also planning to invest in AP in the textile and aviation sectors through a mutual trade agreement.

“The MoU will be signed shortly for implementing the AP special economic zone in Sri Lanka. There are good opportunities to invest in pharma and tourism sectors in Sri Lanka,” Industries Minister Reddy said.

http://www.dailymirror.lk/137145/Andhra-Pradesh-to-set-up-industrial-corridor-in-SL?

@Bombaywalla @Nilgiri

As i understand Sri Lanka already has considerable investments in Andra already in Textile and manufacturing sectors

http://www.brandix.com/brandix/biac.php

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Godman

Gibbs said:


> *Andhra Pradesh to set up industrial corridor in SL*
> 2017-09-22 16:34:50
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Andhra Pradesh (AP) Government of India is contemplating to develop an industrial corridor in Sri Lanka, the Indian Express reported yesterday.
> 
> It said AP Industries Minister N. Amarnath Reddy and the officials have already conducted talks with the Sri Lankan government for making the project fruitful.
> 
> Official sources had said that a Memorandum of Understanding (MOU) will be signed with the Sri Lankan government in a few weeks.
> 
> Officials has also said Sri Lanka is the best bet for AP for conducting trade in sea foods, pharma and tourism sectors as Sri Lanka is convenient for water transport.
> 
> The news report said the Sri Lankan government may allocate land to the AP government in Jaffna or Trincomalee.
> 
> The Sri Lankan government is also planning to invest in AP in the textile and aviation sectors through a mutual trade agreement.
> 
> “The MoU will be signed shortly for implementing the AP special economic zone in Sri Lanka. There are good opportunities to invest in pharma and tourism sectors in Sri Lanka,” Industries Minister Reddy said.
> 
> http://www.dailymirror.lk/137145/Andhra-Pradesh-to-set-up-industrial-corridor-in-SL?
> 
> @Bombaywalla @Nilgiri
> 
> As i understand Sri Lanka already has considerable investments in Andra already in Textile and manufacturing sectors
> 
> http://www.brandix.com/brandix/biac.php




AP and SL have very close and fast improving relations . Ties with also TN have potential but the excessive use of ethnic politics by TN politicians ruin a lot of things that could benefit both sides.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nilgiri

Godman said:


> AP and SL have very close and fast improving relations . Ties with also TN have potential but the excessive use of ethnic politics by TN politicians ruin a lot of things that could benefit both sides.



Give it some time with TN. Egos run very deep among us. I go back there and still see its strong as ever and am saddened. When I point it out, I get labelled in such ways I dare not to repeat (and you never know where a goon is lurking, ready to harm not you but those you care about after you gone). Something is truly rotten in the state of TN to quote Shakespeare.

There will only be the start of some change when a non-TN based party comes to power there (and instrumentally does better in realised economic/development action than the goon collection 1 and goon collection 2)...right now the evil-doers have instrumentally succeeded in lumping in all kinds of things with their perspective of Tamil identity.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gibbs



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RISING SUN

*Asian Development Bank approves $50 million loan to boost rooftop solar in Sri Lanka*
The Asian Development Bank (ADB) has approved a $50 million loan to aid the funding of rooftop solar power generation systems in Sri Lanka, it was announced Wednesday.

The ADB said its Rooftop Solar Power Generation Project would increase access to "clean and reliable power" in the country.

The project would finance rooftop solar power subprojects *equivalent to 50 megawatts of additional capacity*, the ADB added. It has been approved by the bank's board of directors and is set to cost a total of $59.8 million, with the private sector providing an equity contribution of $9.8 million.

"Sri Lanka's energy sector has made tremendous progress over the last two and a half decades in *bringing electricity to almost everyone in the country*," Mukhtor Khamudkhanov, a principal energy specialist at the ADB, said in a statement. "But there is a need to diversify the country's energy mix toward more renewable and sustainable sources," he added.

The ADB said it would also administer $1 million in technical assistance from the Asian Clean Energy Fund under the Clean Energy Financing Partnership Facility. This would be used, among other things, to help build capacity and support the implementation of the project in Sri Lanka.

*Elsewhere in the renewable energy sector, Siemens Gamesa said it has been mandated to develop the first large, commercial hybrid wind-solar project in India. In an announcement Tuesday, the business said the project would involve a 28.8 megawatt solar facility being connected to an existing 50 megawatt wind farm.*

Siemens Gamesa said it would be responsible for the design, engineering and commissioning of the new solar plant, as well as its "hybridization" with the existing wind farm. The project is set to come online by the end of this year, and will be located in the state of Karnataka.
https://www.cnbc.com/2017/09/27/asi...loan-to-boost-rooftop-solar-in-sri-lanka.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gibbs



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NoOne'sBoy

This city is useless without public transport. They make side walks smaller and smaller everywhere because the godayata magic people need cars and they are allergic to public transport unlike the europeans who invented the ******* cars. I bet in like 50 years the whole city would be a massive paved area.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gibbs



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NoOne'sBoy



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Godman

The Singaporean firm has finished the Beira Lake development plan, now its time for implementing

*Beira Lake Intervention Area Development Plan launched*
Tue, Nov 28, 2017, 02:03 pm SL Time, ColomboPage News Desk, Sri Lanka.



Nov 28, Colombo: Minister of Megapolis and Western Development Patali Champika Ranawaka Monday launched the Beira Lake Intervention Area Development Plan which aims to restore the Beira Lake and turn it into the most scenic asset of Colombo by 2035.

Subsequent to the launch, the Beira Lake area will now be referred to as Ranmasu Pura.

The launching ceremony was held at JAIC Hilton Colombo, yesterday morning, with the participation of Singaporean experts facilitating the project, officials of the Urban Development Authority and other stakeholders.





The proposed zoning plan of the Urban Development Authority hopes to get the optimum economic value of the area and realize the highly livable and economically vibrant megapolis that the government has envisioned for the nation.

The financial support to the proposed zoning plan will be provided by the World Bank. The plan proposes to develop lands in the immediate vicinity of Beira Lake for hotels and tourism activities. Lands located near Vauxhall Street are to accommodate a leisure park for the public.

Addressing the gathering Minister Ranawaka said the Beira Lake area which was once a glorious economic hub in the country turned into an area full of anti-social activities.

The development plan hopes to clear away all nearby slum dwellings and control the chaos which prevails around the area and create a picturesque place for both locals and tourists.

The Ranmasu Pura Development Plan, prepared under the guidance of the Centre for Livable Cities Singapore. Singapore Corp. Enterprises Ltd., and Temasek Foundation and participation of Urban Development Authority officials will be implemented in five categories.

The plan will improve all lands around the Beira Lake to a higher level of productivity, control all practices that pollute the Beira Lake, plan the proposed development by safeguarding the natural environment, open and develop the lake Reserve to enable the locals and the foreigners to reach Beira Lake and to improve the facilities available for entertainment purposes, and enhance opportunities for local people to improve their income sources and promote economic progress.

Accordingly, Special Regulations have been prepared for the identified area under the Ranmasu Pura project.

The main object is to develop the Multimodal Transport Hub at Fort/Pettah area where the Beira Lake vicinity will become an important part.

�We have already called for proposals from investors for the first step of this Multimodal Transport Hub and the second stage of the project will start in 2018," Minister Ranawaka said.

"By 2023, we will establish the Light Railway, the elevated highway and modernized railway facility, all of which will be interconnected with the proposed Multimodal Transport Hub."

The area surrounding Beira Lake, which will be directly connected with this hub, will also be developed as the main economic area connecting with the Port City project, Minister Ranawaka added.

Minister Ranawaka said land development is the most important part of this project. �There are lands owned by several government agencies and there is more land which belongs to both the government and private individuals or companies. Most of the government agencies, such as the Ports Authority and Lanka Sathosa, have agreed to release their lands for the proposed project. The Beira Lake Intervention Area Development Plan includes the systematic strategy to develop all these lands. The first stage of such land development will begin by 2018, he said.

Minister Ranawaka while pointing out that the people living in Vauxhall area will be moving out willingly to make space for the development project, commended President Maithripala Sirisena and Prime Minister Ranil Wickremesinghe for allocating Rs. 1300 million for the relocation program of the people. He also observed that this allocation expedited the Beira Lake development project.

Minister Ranawaka expressed his confidence that the development project will turn the Beira Lake area into a resource-park and a wealth-center which will become a gold mine that contributes the most to the development of the country
http://www.colombopage.com/archive_17B/Nov28_1511857982CH.php

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gibbs

Godman said:


> The Singaporean firm has finished the Beira Lake development plan, now its time for implementing
> 
> *Beira Lake Intervention Area Development Plan launched*
> Tue, Nov 28, 2017, 02:03 pm SL Time, ColomboPage News Desk, Sri Lanka.
> 
> 
> 
> Nov 28, Colombo: Minister of Megapolis and Western Development Patali Champika Ranawaka Monday launched the Beira Lake Intervention Area Development Plan which aims to restore the Beira Lake and turn it into the most scenic asset of Colombo by 2035.
> 
> Subsequent to the launch, the Beira Lake area will now be referred to as Ranmasu Pura.
> 
> The launching ceremony was held at JAIC Hilton Colombo, yesterday morning, with the participation of Singaporean experts facilitating the project, officials of the Urban Development Authority and other stakeholders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The proposed zoning plan of the Urban Development Authority hopes to get the optimum economic value of the area and realize the highly livable and economically vibrant megapolis that the government has envisioned for the nation.
> 
> The financial support to the proposed zoning plan will be provided by the World Bank. The plan proposes to develop lands in the immediate vicinity of Beira Lake for hotels and tourism activities. Lands located near Vauxhall Street are to accommodate a leisure park for the public.
> 
> Addressing the gathering Minister Ranawaka said the Beira Lake area which was once a glorious economic hub in the country turned into an area full of anti-social activities.
> 
> The development plan hopes to clear away all nearby slum dwellings and control the chaos which prevails around the area and create a picturesque place for both locals and tourists.
> 
> The Ranmasu Pura Development Plan, prepared under the guidance of the Centre for Livable Cities Singapore. Singapore Corp. Enterprises Ltd., and Temasek Foundation and participation of Urban Development Authority officials will be implemented in five categories.
> 
> The plan will improve all lands around the Beira Lake to a higher level of productivity, control all practices that pollute the Beira Lake, plan the proposed development by safeguarding the natural environment, open and develop the lake Reserve to enable the locals and the foreigners to reach Beira Lake and to improve the facilities available for entertainment purposes, and enhance opportunities for local people to improve their income sources and promote economic progress.
> 
> Accordingly, Special Regulations have been prepared for the identified area under the Ranmasu Pura project.
> 
> The main object is to develop the Multimodal Transport Hub at Fort/Pettah area where the Beira Lake vicinity will become an important part.
> 
> �We have already called for proposals from investors for the first step of this Multimodal Transport Hub and the second stage of the project will start in 2018," Minister Ranawaka said.
> 
> "By 2023, we will establish the Light Railway, the elevated highway and modernized railway facility, all of which will be interconnected with the proposed Multimodal Transport Hub."
> 
> The area surrounding Beira Lake, which will be directly connected with this hub, will also be developed as the main economic area connecting with the Port City project, Minister Ranawaka added.
> 
> Minister Ranawaka said land development is the most important part of this project. �There are lands owned by several government agencies and there is more land which belongs to both the government and private individuals or companies. Most of the government agencies, such as the Ports Authority and Lanka Sathosa, have agreed to release their lands for the proposed project. The Beira Lake Intervention Area Development Plan includes the systematic strategy to develop all these lands. The first stage of such land development will begin by 2018, he said.
> 
> Minister Ranawaka while pointing out that the people living in Vauxhall area will be moving out willingly to make space for the development project, commended President Maithripala Sirisena and Prime Minister Ranil Wickremesinghe for allocating Rs. 1300 million for the relocation program of the people. He also observed that this allocation expedited the Beira Lake development project.
> 
> Minister Ranawaka expressed his confidence that the development project will turn the Beira Lake area into a resource-park and a wealth-center which will become a gold mine that contributes the most to the development of the country
> http://www.colombopage.com/archive_17B/Nov28_1511857982CH.php




All good but why do they need to change the name of the suburb to something that's unpronounceable ?? Stupid nationalist rhetoric.. Singapore developed without changing names Willy nilly.. Colombo is essentially a colonial city built by successive colonists.. That's all part of the heritage.. No one has the right to decide what part of the history is valid and what's not


----------



## samv

Gibbs said:


> All good but why do they need to change the name of the suburb to something that's unpronounceable ?? Stupid nationalist rhetoric.. Singapore developed without changing names Willy nilly.. Colombo is essentially a colonial city built by successive colonists.. That's all part of the heritage.. No one has the right to decide what part of the history is valid and what's not




Yeah we know, Burghers like you who licked the boots of the British and enjoyed privileges in an apartheid state would find this objectionable.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HeinzG

Gibbs said:


> All good but why do they need to change the name of the suburb to something that's unpronounceable ?? Stupid nationalist rhetoric.. Singapore developed without changing names Willy nilly.. Colombo is essentially a colonial city built by successive colonists.. That's all part of the heritage.. No one has the right to decide what part of the history is valid and what's not



It is also built by the natives after the colonists left. So they have a right to change names of what ever places. Besides, would you object to changing the original name of the island "Sinhale" into Sri Lanka?


----------



## Godman

Gibbs said:


> All good but why do they need to change the name of the suburb to something that's unpronounceable ?? Stupid nationalist rhetoric.. Singapore developed without changing names Willy nilly.. Colombo is essentially a colonial city built by successive colonists.. That's all part of the heritage.. No one has the right to decide what part of the history is valid and what's not



Probably to show off because you know....Sri Lanka

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gibbs



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nilgiri

Gibbs said:


>



The visuals remind me of Singapore a bit, their waterfront and the fort canning area. Well done and kudos

@django @jamahir @Zibago @Mage

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## django

Nilgiri said:


> The visuals remind me of Singapore a bit, their waterfront and the fort canning area. Well done and kudos
> 
> @django @jamahir @Zibago @Mage


Very impressive indeed, wish them the best, nice share and kudos bro

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gibbs

Nilgiri said:


> The visuals remind me of Singapore a bit, their waterfront and the fort canning area. Well done and kudos
> 
> @django @jamahir @Zibago @Mage



I know it's not a comparison  but not even close brah.. Transportation, inner city roads in general are atrocious, Even considering South Asian standards, Infrastructure in general are satisfactory but nowhere close to South East Asia let alone elsewhere

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mage

Nilgiri said:


> The visuals remind me of Singapore a bit, their waterfront and the fort canning area. Well done and kudos
> 
> @django @jamahir @Zibago @Mage


One thing always impress me about Sri Lanka is how they manage to keep their areas clean unlike other South Asians.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gibbs

Mage said:


> One thing always impress me about Sri Lanka is how they manage to keep their areas clean unlike other South Asians.



Simply deterrence.. Heavy fines are imposed on public littering and lengthy terms for more serious environmental damage.. There is a special police branch for environmental issues

http://www.colombopage.com/archive_10B/Sep23_1285249149JR.php




For all it's faults one has to give the former Rajapaksa regime the credit for bringing in stiff penalties for environmental degradation.. In under developed societies civic consciousness need to be imposed upon to work

Another factor is vast majority of Lankans are Buddhist and it's core beliefs are one with nature, So there is a greater emphasis on the protection of natural resources within the people themselvs, Lankan towns and villages are actually much cleaner than it's cities

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 武成王

Sri Lanka will become the first developed nation in South Asia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jamahir

Nilgiri said:


> The visuals remind me of Singapore a bit, their waterfront and the fort canning area. Well done and kudos
> 
> @django @jamahir @Zibago @Mage



The park looks peaceful. I likes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gibbs



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

Gibbs said:


> I know it's not a comparison  but not even close brah.. Transportation, inner city roads in general are atrocious, Even considering South Asian standards, Infrastructure in general are satisfactory but nowhere close to South East Asia let alone elsewhere



Well gotta start somewhere. Downtown core is good as place as any. If you look at Singapore they started around the port area as well (urban improvement) and expanded over time. In fact the old pics of Singapore remind me of lot of places in subcontinent today.

SL had a war to contend with for so long so now hopefully there will be a momentum it has largely missed so far.



Mage said:


> One thing always impress me about Sri Lanka is how they manage to keep their areas clean unlike other South Asians.



There is culture like that in parts of South India too. People that are %wise very reliant on foreign/regional trade/commerce historically will keep things neat inherently because its good business sense fundamentally.

Can drive from southern tip of India all the way up Kerala and Karnataka coast even up to Bombay through Goa, and things are quite neat and clean overall. Drive up east coast its not that bad either, but it depends on route.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NoOne'sBoy

Mage said:


> One thing always impress me about Sri Lanka is how they manage to keep their areas clean unlike other South Asians.


dawg you havent been to sri lanka if you think that shit hole is clean


----------



## Han Patriot

nop said:


> Sri Lanka will become the first developed nation in South Asia.


Compared to India, SL is actually not bad. The people are cleaner than Indians.


----------



## samv

NoOne'sBoy said:


> dawg you havent been to sri lanka if you think that shit hole is clean


----------



## NoOne'sBoy

Han Patriot said:


> Compared to India, SL is actually not bad. The people are cleaner than Indians.


unfortunately compared to india papua new guinea is not bad either. it's a bar set too low that you can walk all over it. that's not the standards that we should strive for


----------



## samv




----------



## Mage

NoOne'sBoy said:


> dawg you havent been to sri lanka if you think that shit hole is clean


By South Asian standards, Homie.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gibbs

Mage said:


> By South Asian standards, Homie.



An Indian perspective on that..

*Tourists make a beeline for Sri Lanka*



Gayatri Rangachari Shah
JANUARY 05, 2018 14:58 IST
UPDATED: JANUARY 05, 2018 19:25 IST

*The island nation is increasingly becoming a preferred getaway — and the spotless streets could be one reason why*
It’s the dawn of a new year but I long to go back to the final vestiges of 2017, when, relaxing on the glorious beaches of southern Sri Lanka, reality was so far away. This year, it seems like an enormous, well-heeled Indian contingent is vacationing in Sri Lanka. From press accounts, even Deepika Padukone and Ranveer Singh were there to snorkel. The Indian Ocean doesn’t offer the calmest of waters, of course, but the sun sizzles and it helps that the Sri Lankan currency is so much weaker than ours.

Our island neighbour is clearly experiencing a tourism boom. My Hong Kong Chinese friends were there _en famille_, as were assorted English pals from London. Even the Pakistanis love it. My two-time Oscar-winning pal, Sharmeen Obaid Chinoy, was visiting at the same time we were, and it was her second vacation there in a span of two months. Friends from Colombo — Indians who had been there for generation — told me of another friend, a rich feudal from Lahore, who had just honeymooned there.

It used to be that December break meant Phuket for many Indians (including me) but for the past few years, I’ve preferred heading South rather than south-east (it didn’t help that on my last trip to Phuket, there was a hideous stomach bug that infected people up and down the island).

Although the topography is similar to Goa, Kerala and Tamil Nadu, the vibe in Sri Lanka is totally different. It’s much more relaxed. Women can hang out on the beach without getting ogled at. But what really sets the place apart is the cleanliness.

Ever since my first visit five years ago, I was amazed at the hygiene levels. Public bathrooms? Not a problem. Garbage? Not littering the streets. As I wandered through the coastal towns of Ambalangoda, Meetiyagoda, Hikkaduwa, Unawatuna, Talpe and Mirissa, I was impressed that even the smallest places were spotless. Unfortunately, despite Prime Minister Modi’s Swacch Bharat initiative, India continues to fail on this front. During the break, I read a news report about how the new air conditioned Mumbai suburban trains had been littered with empty chips packets and cigarettes.

Why is our smaller southern neighbour so much cleaner than we are? I raised the subject over dinner with friends at the Aman hotel in Galle Fort, where we had gone to bring in my birthday, on New Year’s Eve. “Their population is about the size of Mumbai’s,” pointed out Ms Practicality, who was on her maiden visit to the country. “That’s a cop-out,” said Mr Real Estate Developer, with a dismissive wave of his hand. “Look at Haiti, which has a half of Mumbai’s population but is filthy.” He had a point, and I wasn’t about to challenge it, since I hadn’t been to Haiti, but one look at India’s smaller towns would affirm that a smaller population didn’t necessarily result in clean surroundings. The next day, we continued the discussion over a languid Italian lunch at WB, located at Why Beach in Talpe, but were unable to come to a satisfactory conclusion. I gave up trying to find an answer.

Later, strolling in Galle Fort, with its well preserved 17th century streets and buildings, it was hard not be seduced by the historic charm, quaint shops and hotels dotting the world heritage site. TripAdvisor describes Galle as the “emporium of foreign trade” and you have to have nerves of steel to not succumb to a shopping expedition. Temptation abounded. Delicate designs, with the semi-precious gemstones Sri Lanka is famous for, were ripe for the picking at Sandaken on Peddlers Street, and Ibrahim Jewellers, on Church Street. Spices, silver, home accessories, retro art, handicrafts and top quality linen could be found in chic boutiques. But never mind these beautiful material goods, those could be had at a price in India too. What truly impressed was the realisation that, in South Asia, cleanliness is the ultimate luxury. Let’s hope that 2018 is when we Indians clean up our act.

http://www.thehindu.com/life-and-style/luxury/leaning-towards-lanka/article22374406.ece


----------



## samv

Gibbs said:


> An Indian perspective on that..
> 
> *Tourists make a beeline for Sri Lanka*
> 
> 
> 
> Gayatri Rangachari Shah
> JANUARY 05, 2018 14:58 IST
> UPDATED: JANUARY 05, 2018 19:25 IST
> 
> *The island nation is increasingly becoming a preferred getaway — and the spotless streets could be one reason why*
> It’s the dawn of a new year but I long to go back to the final vestiges of 2017, when, relaxing on the glorious beaches of southern Sri Lanka, reality was so far away. This year, it seems like an enormous, well-heeled Indian contingent is vacationing in Sri Lanka. From press accounts, even Deepika Padukone and Ranveer Singh were there to snorkel. The Indian Ocean doesn’t offer the calmest of waters, of course, but the sun sizzles and it helps that the Sri Lankan currency is so much weaker than ours.
> 
> Our island neighbour is clearly experiencing a tourism boom. My Hong Kong Chinese friends were there _en famille_, as were assorted English pals from London. Even the Pakistanis love it. My two-time Oscar-winning pal, Sharmeen Obaid Chinoy, was visiting at the same time we were, and it was her second vacation there in a span of two months. Friends from Colombo — Indians who had been there for generation — told me of another friend, a rich feudal from Lahore, who had just honeymooned there.
> 
> It used to be that December break meant Phuket for many Indians (including me) but for the past few years, I’ve preferred heading South rather than south-east (it didn’t help that on my last trip to Phuket, there was a hideous stomach bug that infected people up and down the island).
> 
> Although the topography is similar to Goa, Kerala and Tamil Nadu, the vibe in Sri Lanka is totally different. It’s much more relaxed. Women can hang out on the beach without getting ogled at. But what really sets the place apart is the cleanliness.
> 
> Ever since my first visit five years ago, I was amazed at the hygiene levels. Public bathrooms? Not a problem. Garbage? Not littering the streets. As I wandered through the coastal towns of Ambalangoda, Meetiyagoda, Hikkaduwa, Unawatuna, Talpe and Mirissa, I was impressed that even the smallest places were spotless. Unfortunately, despite Prime Minister Modi’s Swacch Bharat initiative, India continues to fail on this front. During the break, I read a news report about how the new air conditioned Mumbai suburban trains had been littered with empty chips packets and cigarettes.
> 
> Why is our smaller southern neighbour so much cleaner than we are? I raised the subject over dinner with friends at the Aman hotel in Galle Fort, where we had gone to bring in my birthday, on New Year’s Eve. “Their population is about the size of Mumbai’s,” pointed out Ms Practicality, who was on her maiden visit to the country. “That’s a cop-out,” said Mr Real Estate Developer, with a dismissive wave of his hand. “Look at Haiti, which has a half of Mumbai’s population but is filthy.” He had a point, and I wasn’t about to challenge it, since I hadn’t been to Haiti, but one look at India’s smaller towns would affirm that a smaller population didn’t necessarily result in clean surroundings. The next day, we continued the discussion over a languid Italian lunch at WB, located at Why Beach in Talpe, but were unable to come to a satisfactory conclusion. I gave up trying to find an answer.
> 
> Later, strolling in Galle Fort, with its well preserved 17th century streets and buildings, it was hard not be seduced by the historic charm, quaint shops and hotels dotting the world heritage site. TripAdvisor describes Galle as the “emporium of foreign trade” and you have to have nerves of steel to not succumb to a shopping expedition. Temptation abounded. Delicate designs, with the semi-precious gemstones Sri Lanka is famous for, were ripe for the picking at Sandaken on Peddlers Street, and Ibrahim Jewellers, on Church Street. Spices, silver, home accessories, retro art, handicrafts and top quality linen could be found in chic boutiques. But never mind these beautiful material goods, those could be had at a price in India too. What truly impressed was the realisation that, in South Asia, cleanliness is the ultimate luxury. Let’s hope that 2018 is when we Indians clean up our act.
> http://www.thehindu.com/life-and-style/luxury/leaning-towards-lanka/article22374406.ece





yeah right

*yahapalanaya *


----------



## Gibbs

Krrish Square | Colombo, Sri Lanka

Krrish Square is a set of four super tall skyscrapers under construction in Colombo, Sri Lanka. The commercial segment of the project is expected to attract major Fortune 500 companies who are interested in setting up offices in Colombo. The project, currently ranked as the 10th largest of its kind in the world, current stands with a total project cost estimate approximately US$ 650 million. The entire Krrish development will have a 12-floor base "podium", to be used for car parking, high-end retail stores, and shopping complexes. Upon completion, the towers will be some of the tallest buildings in the world.

ROLE OF BSEC
MEP Review

CLIENT
Krrish Group

ARCHITECT
China Construction Design International (CCDI)

CONTRACTOR
Zhongtian Construction Group Co. Ltd

http://bsec.lk/krrish-square.php

@Bombaywalla .. Not too sure about the lofty claim though, But interesting they will preserve the heritage buildings surrounding the project which is a good thing


----------



## samv

Gibbs said:


> Krrish Square | Colombo, Sri Lanka
> 
> Krrish Square is a set of four super tall skyscrapers under construction in Colombo, Sri Lanka. The commercial segment of the project is expected to attract major Fortune 500 companies who are interested in setting up offices in Colombo. The project, currently ranked as the 10th largest of its kind in the world, current stands with a total project cost estimate approximately US$ 650 million. The entire Krrish development will have a 12-floor base "podium", to be used for car parking, high-end retail stores, and shopping complexes. Upon completion, the towers will be some of the tallest buildings in the world.
> 
> ROLE OF BSEC
> MEP Review
> 
> CLIENT
> Krrish Group
> 
> ARCHITECT
> China Construction Design International (CCDI)
> 
> CONTRACTOR
> Zhongtian Construction Group Co. Ltd
> 
> http://bsec.lk/krrish-square.php
> 
> @Bombaywalla .. Not too sure about the lofty claim though, But interesting they will preserve the heritage buildings surrounding the project which is a good thing




*LOL this has been going on for YEARS. *


----------



## NoOne'sBoy



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NoOne'sBoy

i get a feeling that thjis city is no longer gonna look like a shit hole anymore but will see


----------



## Gibbs




----------



## NoOne'sBoy

Gibbs said:


>


is that garbage in lower left corner?
-
-
-
-
-
-


----------



## Gibbs

^^^^

Southern expressway penetrating the western belt of wet zone Sri Lanka

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HeinzG

Nilgiri said:


> There is culture like that in parts of South India too. People that are %wise very reliant on foreign/regional trade/commerce historically will keep things neat inherently because its good business sense fundamentally.
> 
> Can drive from southern tip of India all the way up Kerala and Karnataka coast even up to Bombay through Goa, and things are quite neat and clean overall. Drive up east coast its not that bad either, but it depends on route.



It is said that there are many Similarities between Kerala and Sri Lanka.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gibbs



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gibbs

Progression of the Central Expressway (Colombo - Kurunegala - Kandy)
























































Source : Skyscrapercity

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

*Sri Lanka, China to co-build dendro power plant*

2018-01-19 13:22 Xinhua _Editor: Gu Liping_

Sri Lanka and China on Friday signed a joint venture agreement to construct Sri Lanka's largest dendro power plant in Moneragala in the country's south.

The power plant will produce 70,000 megawatts of renewable energy per year to the country's national power grid.

The joint venture was signed between Beijing Full Dimension Power Tech Company Ltd, Nanjing Turbine and Electric Machinery Group Company Ltd, and Sri Lanka's IMS Holdings.

While speaking at the signing ceremony, Jinawara Dharmawardana, chairman of IMS Holdings Pvt. Ltd., said that dendro power is the generation of electricity from sustainably grown biomass (fuel wood) and in this project, the fuel would be produced from the wood of the Gliricidia Sepium tree.

Hundreds of farmers in the drought-prone Moneragala district will benefit from this project as the farmers supplying Gliricidia Sepium wood will be making 3.2 million U.S. dollars per year as a result of the power plant, Dharmawardana said.

Explaining the reasons for choosing Gliricidia Sepium wood as the fuel rather than solar power to run the turbines in the power plant, Dharmawardana said that the primary mission of the company is to financially secure the farmers in drought-prone area of the island country.

Hu Xingzhong, chairman of the Beijing Full Dimension Power Tech Company Ltd, said the cooperation, not just a power generation project but also a "community development project," is of "great significance" not only to the partners but also to the two countries.

The power plant will consist of six biomass boilers and three steam turbine generators as the core of the power generation system.

The dendro power plant is expected to start operation by the end of September.

http://www.ecns.cn/business/2018/01-19/289145.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NoOne'sBoy

Gibbs said:


> I know it's not a comparison  but not even close brah.. South East Asia let alone elsewhere


which country in SEA? most SEA countries are shitholes


----------



## Godman

*'Colombo Eye’ to add sparkle to Battaramulla*
2018-01-26 23:20:42
14
12321








The Water's Edge today signed an agreement with Melchers Project Management (Pvt) Ltd to construct a giant ‘Ferris Wheel’ named ‘Colombo Eye’ similar to the ‘London Eye’ in the South Bank of the River Thames in London at the ‘Fantasy Land’ that is to be built in Battaramulla.

The project which is to be launched with a Rs.600 million investment would be the first phase of the ‘Fantasy Land’ construction.

The project to be launched based in Diyawannawa is to be supported by the Urban Development Authority (UDA) and the Sport Ministry.

Participating at the ceremony to mark the signing of the agreement, Megapolis and Western Development Minister Champika Ranawaka said the lake side next to the Water's Edge would be developed and transformed into an entertainment city.

The Minister said that ‘Fantasy Land’ was planned to be built with the latest technology in order to compete with tourist attractions such as those in Singapore and Dubai.

He said during the next three years, the UDA was to make a huge investment in the fields of transport and construction in Battaramulla.

Accordingly the construction of three office complexes and a main multi transport centre is to commence this year.

The Minister said that according to the newest development plan public would receive international level entertainment within Sri Lanka. (Thilanka Kanakarathna)














http://www.dailymirror.lk/article/-Colombo-Eye-to-add-sparkle-to-Battaramulla-144733.html


----------



## Godman

Gibbs said:


> Krrish Square | Colombo, Sri Lanka
> 
> Krrish Square is a set of four super tall skyscrapers under construction in Colombo, Sri Lanka. The commercial segment of the project is expected to attract major Fortune 500 companies who are interested in setting up offices in Colombo. The project, currently ranked as the 10th largest of its kind in the world, current stands with a total project cost estimate approximately US$ 650 million. The entire Krrish development will have a 12-floor base "podium", to be used for car parking, high-end retail stores, and shopping complexes. Upon completion, the towers will be some of the tallest buildings in the world.
> 
> ROLE OF BSEC
> MEP Review
> 
> CLIENT
> Krrish Group
> 
> ARCHITECT
> China Construction Design International (CCDI)
> 
> CONTRACTOR
> Zhongtian Construction Group Co. Ltd
> 
> http://bsec.lk/krrish-square.php
> 
> @Bombaywalla .. Not too sure about the lofty claim though, But interesting they will preserve the heritage buildings surrounding the project which is a good thing



Krrish was pretty lazy and only restarted the project(After reducing the height) because they were going to get sued and the site became a mosquito breeding ground


----------



## Gibbs



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HeinzG

Yahapalana f*ckers are still posting pictures of Sri Lanka like nothing had happened. The country is in a coma since last local government election. The doller is floating to record heights while the government bureaucracy is in tatters. These people has no shame. Soon their beloved leader Ranil W will be ousted and tried for his crimes against the state.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## samv

HeinzG said:


> Yahapalana f*ckers are still posting pictures of Sri Lanka like nothing had happened. The country is in a coma since last local government election. The doller is floating to record heights while the government bureaucracy is in tatters. These people has no shame. Soon their beloved leader Ranil W will be ousted and tried for his crimes against the state.









Lest anyone forgets what the United National Party (UNP) and Ranil Wickremesinghe has done to our country. This guy needs to go. He needs to be brought to justice. Now. His secret constitution is the next death knell for Sri Lanka.

Let's go back to the 1980s. It was the time when terror enveloped the whole of Sri Lanka. Among the most notorious torture chambers was the one at Batalanda. It was in a 20-acre coconut plantation in the Biyagama electorate. Mr. Wickremesinghe, then a minister in the ruling United National Party, was the political authority behind this illegal detention centre. Under his watch hundreds of Sri Lankan youth 'disappeared' at the notorious Batalanda torture camp. It did not take long for the horrors of Batalanda to be heard across the country. The torturers and murderers were enjoying political patronage of the United National Party government, but their crimes unexpectedly came to public attention when several detainees escaped from the place.

After the mass murders at Batalanda, Ranil Wickremesinghe recruited a convicted killer and criminal Gonawala Sunil as his secretary. Gonawala Sunil went around killing and intimidating people that the UNP wanted to be silenced. Several dedicated armed forces personnel were also threatened by Gonawala Sunil.

A few decades later Ranil Wickremesinghe approves the use of Sri Lankan airports for America's secret rendition flights that were used to transport terror suspects to third countries where they were subsequently tortured and murdered. This is the man who gave up 1/3 of Sri Lanka's land area and 2/3 of Sri Lanka's coastline to the LTTE by signing a secret agreement without the consent of the Sri Lankan people or parliament. He flew LTTE cadres on army helicopters and treated the LTTE hierarchy at the best private hospitals in Colombo. This while our soldiers and intelligence officers were being assasinated by the Tamil Tigers.

This is the man who sold out the military covert operations unit known as the Long Range Reconnaissance Patrol (LRRP) of the Sri Lanka Army. The members were subsequently assassinated by the Tamil Tigers. The scandal came to be known as The Millennium City incident

Threats to the media
-----------------------------
On April 30, 2016 Ranil publicly stated "the biggest threat to media freedom existing in the country at present is the media itself."

Then speaking at an event held in Kandy on Saturday the 23rd of July 2017 Batalanda Ranil stated that certain print media organizations were 'conspiring' against his government.

Not stopping there, he went on to directly threaten the editor of the Daily Mirror saying that she should quit and if she doesn't go "we must see what we can do about it.”

“Do not play with this government" he was quoted as saying. The print media will have to be "taught a lesson."

Ranil Wickremesinghe's extended family controls much of the English language media in Sri Lanka and he holds a tight reign on what is published. Any dissent is met with harsh repercussions including sackings.

Abuse of rivals
-----------------------------
Since being appointed prime minister this thug has abused other politicians in public by calling them dogs, gypsies and frogs. He has abused elderly Buddhist monks and dead rugby stars in order to grab votes. He has publicly threatened the media and singled out editors and journalists for attack. Their crime? Criticizing his regime.

Corruption
-------------------------------
As soon as he came to power Ranil Wickremesinghe appointed his Royal College school buddies to positions of power. Ravi Karunanayake - known for his previous rampant corruption and destruction of state-owned enterprises like Sathosa was appointed Minister of Finance. Another close friend Arjuna Mahendran was appointed head of the Central Bank. Subsequently the biggest scam to hit Sri Lanka in its entire history takes place - the island literally losing billions of rupees. Ranil continues to protect his friends, shielding them from any scrutiny. Meanwhile the economy is destroyed, the rupee tanks and the stock market plummets.

Greed for power
------------------------
Unable to win elections on his own because of his unpopularity, Ranil uses Maithripala Sirisena as a puppet with an agreement to be appointed prime minister if Sirisena wins the election. Despite numerous attempts to remove him from the leadership of the UNP by party members, Ranil refuses to leave and entrenches his lackeys in key positions of power. Ranil becomes prime minister through the back door and subsequently begins an attempt to abolish the executive presidency and consolidate power in the hands of the position of prime minister.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gibbs




----------



## Gibbs




----------



## BERKEKHAN2

Godman said:


> *'Colombo Eye’ to add sparkle to Battaramulla*
> 2018-01-26 23:20:42
> 14
> 12321
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Water's Edge today signed an agreement with Melchers Project Management (Pvt) Ltd to construct a giant ‘Ferris Wheel’ named ‘Colombo Eye’ similar to the ‘London Eye’ in the South Bank of the River Thames in London at the ‘Fantasy Land’ that is to be built in Battaramulla.
> 
> The project which is to be launched with a Rs.600 million investment would be the first phase of the ‘Fantasy Land’ construction.
> 
> The project to be launched based in Diyawannawa is to be supported by the Urban Development Authority (UDA) and the Sport Ministry.
> 
> Participating at the ceremony to mark the signing of the agreement, Megapolis and Western Development Minister Champika Ranawaka said the lake side next to the Water's Edge would be developed and transformed into an entertainment city.
> 
> The Minister said that ‘Fantasy Land’ was planned to be built with the latest technology in order to compete with tourist attractions such as those in Singapore and Dubai.
> 
> He said during the next three years, the UDA was to make a huge investment in the fields of transport and construction in Battaramulla.
> 
> Accordingly the construction of three office complexes and a main multi transport centre is to commence this year.
> 
> The Minister said that according to the newest development plan public would receive international level entertainment within Sri Lanka. (Thilanka Kanakarathna)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.dailymirror.lk/article/-Colombo-Eye-to-add-sparkle-to-Battaramulla-144733.html


My home town baramulla haha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Garian

Gibbs said:


>


Nice pics.


----------



## Godman

Tata Mixed development project in Colombo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gibbs

Godman said:


> Tata Mixed development project in Colombo



*Colombo Square by TATA Housing Project*

*



*

Construction in progess
*



*

@Bombaywalla @Nilgiri .. One of the biggest construction projects undertaken by an Indian conglomerate i understand

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nilgiri

Gibbs said:


> *Colombo Square by TATA Housing Project*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Construction in progess
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> @Bombaywalla @Nilgiri .. One of the biggest construction projects undertaken by an Indian conglomerate i understand



Its looking good my friend. Colombo definitely over time will get a very modern beachfront skyline....but enough of the good balance of heritage cultural stuff too it already has now.

Do Colombo city management have an overall strategy how best to create good organised long term aesthetic btw? This kind of white paper is important otherwise it ends up looking hotch potch etc....and that does have a social demerit (tourism foregone etc).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gibbs

Nilgiri said:


> Its looking good my friend. Colombo definitely over time will get a very modern beachfront skyline....but enough of the good balance of heritage cultural stuff too it already has now.
> 
> Do Colombo city management have an overall strategy how best to create good organised long term aesthetic btw? This kind of white paper is important otherwise it ends up looking hotch potch etc....and that does have a social demerit (tourism foregone etc).



There is a comprehensive development white paper called Colombo Megapolis program with a dedicated ministry to it.. @Godman 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Western_Region_Megapolis



Nilgiri said:


> but enough of the good balance of heritage cultural stuff too it already has now.


 
Colombo seems to have adopted a well balanced development angle in regards to preserving it's architectural heritage, So far.. It's a colonial city and many of it's building are well preserved and utilized well.. And it's pretty much a green city have always been in comparison to most of the subcontinental cities

The main issue with the city is it's transportation issues, Which is seemingly getting worse by the day, A highly monopolized sub par bus service and a haphazard two and three wheel menace.. There are plans for a MET and LRT to be established but given the instability of politics in the island if and when these will see the fruit of the day is highly questionable 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Colombo_Light_Rail

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Godman

Gibbs said:


> There is a comprehensive development white paper called Colombo Megapolis program with a dedicated ministry to it.. @Godman
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Western_Region_Megapolis



The ministry has identified historic sites for preservation
https://megapolis.gov.lk/wp-content/uploads/2016/09/HeritageReport.pdf
They have a plan and areas are divided and will be developed as times goes by.


On the transport side the LRT is going well. I even met a local consultant for the project and the project is done with Japanese help. The government plans to start building it later this year if everything goes well

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

Gibbs said:


> There is a comprehensive development white paper called Colombo Megapolis program with a dedicated ministry to it.. @Godman



Thank you my friend, I shall be sure to have a read of it.



Gibbs said:


> Colombo seems to have adopted a well balanced development angle in regards to preserving it's architectural heritage, So far.. It's a colonial city and many of it's building are well preserved and utilized well.. And it's pretty much a green city have always been in comparison to most of the subcontinental cities



Very good to hear. A common lament of my father has been how Chennai (or Madras as we still call it) and then Bangalore (which at one point was a true garden city) have been stripped away of the earlier foliage levels. 
@Joe Shearer 



Gibbs said:


> The main issue with the city is it's transportation issues, Which is seemingly getting worse by the day, A highly monopolized sub par bus service and a haphazard two and three wheel menace.. There are plans for a MET and LRT to be established but given the instability of politics in the island if and when these will see the fruit of the day is highly questionable



That's a pity. The arteries need to be well functioned for a city to thrive.



Godman said:


> On the transport side the LRT is going well. I even met a local consultant for the project and the project is done with Japanese help. The government plans to start building it later this year if everything goes well



Nice! ...um, are there any concept art/model selection out? In your estimating will an LRT be sufficient to handle the demand, and what is the current and projected demand currently (daily commute in the route currently by other means)?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Godman

Nilgiri said:


> Nice! ...um, are there any concept art/model selection out? In your estimating will an LRT be sufficient to handle the demand, and what is the current and projected demand currently (daily commute in the route currently by other means)?



The LRT is just another addition. Several Multi-modal transport hubs will be built across the Western province with the main one being in Pettah in Colombo. The concept for this have been laying around for a time and was present in past plans as well so they only have to change a few things.
This is a currently under construction hub in a suburb of Colombo





The one in Pettah will be the largest but construction cannot start until the area is cleared. The Government has to move the Manning Market in Pettah to Peliyagoda which is still underway

There are some concept art for the LRT but thats all
https://www.behance.net/gallery/62224001/Branding-Colombo-Light-Rail-Transit-Project

There is the transport plan
https://megapolis.gov.lk/wp-content/uploads/2015/01/Megapolis-Transport-Masterplan.Final_.pdf

and a interview with one of the people in the project
https://roar.media/english/life/reports/whats-store-colombo-transport-plan/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HeinzG

Godman said:


> The ministry has identified historic sites for preservation
> https://megapolis.gov.lk/wp-content/uploads/2016/09/HeritageReport.pdf
> They have a plan and areas are divided and will be developed as times goes by.
> 
> 
> On the transport side the LRT is going well. I even met a local consultant for the project and the project is done with Japanese help. The government plans to start building it later this year if everything goes well



Don't you think that LRT might increase the traffic in the city? I was thinking that you people were going to implement that elevated rail scheme.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Godman

HeinzG said:


> Don't you think that LRT might increase the traffic in the city? I was thinking that you people were going to implement that elevated rail scheme.



Yup its elevated in the denser areas

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gibbs

Lotus tower coming in to completion.. Expected to opened in Nov 2018

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Godman



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## samv

South Asia has regained its lead as the fastest growing region in the world, supported by recovery in India according to the World Bank, but the struggle by Sri Lanka is likely to persist with below 5% improvement being forecast.

India’s 2018 growth is forecast at 7.3%, Bangladesh at 6.5% and Pakistan at 5.8%. For next year, India’s growth is tipped to be 7.5%, Bangladesh 6.7% and Pakistan 5%. 

The South Asia Economic Focus (SAEF) said Sri Lanka’s economic performance is expected to be 4.8% in 2018. Sri Lanka's Central Bank Central released its Annual Report for 2017 and economic growth for 2017 was 3.1%,

CONGRATULATIONS YAHAPALANAYA! Thank you for turning Sri Lanka from one of the fastest growing economies in the world, with one of the world's best performing stock markets, into a shithole going nowhere. Our economic growth is now WORSE than it was during war time! The rupee has fallen to historic lows. The stock market has been destroyed. No new investments, no infrastructure development, no new jobs. Daily power and water cuts, filthy streets, political instability, social media bans, riots, the list just goes on and on.

Slow claps for the idiots who voted for this shit.


----------



## Nilgiri

samv said:


> with one of the world's best performing stock markets,



I just looked up the market cap, its not destroyed per se, but yeah that's not good whats happening at this juncture of SL economy.


----------



## Godman

samv said:


> South Asia has regained its lead as the fastest growing region in the world, supported by recovery in India according to the World Bank, but the struggle by Sri Lanka is likely to persist with below 5% improvement being forecast.
> 
> India’s 2018 growth is forecast at 7.3%, Bangladesh at 6.5% and Pakistan at 5.8%. For next year, India’s growth is tipped to be 7.5%, Bangladesh 6.7% and Pakistan 5%.
> 
> The South Asia Economic Focus (SAEF) said Sri Lanka’s economic performance is expected to be 4.8% in 2018. Sri Lanka's Central Bank Central released its Annual Report for 2017 and economic growth for 2017 was 3.1%,
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS YAHAPALANAYA! Thank you for turning Sri Lanka from one of the fastest growing economies in the world, with one of the world's best performing stock markets, into a shithole going nowhere. Our economic growth is now WORSE than it was during war time! The rupee has fallen to historic lows. The stock market has been destroyed. No new investments, no infrastructure development, no new jobs. Daily power and water cuts, filthy streets, political instability, social media bans, riots, the list just goes on and on.
> 
> Slow claps for the idiots who voted for this shit.



Pls keep political memes out of this thread. I kindly ask you to make another thread for those things.
This thread is for Infrastructure of SL not about politics and parties and as I asked in the OP this is about Sri Lanka not parties or politicians. If you can't post as a Sri Lankan in this thread without political blabbering then DON'T post here.
This is a kind request and pls read the OP first


----------



## samv

Godman said:


> Pls keep political memes out of this thread. I kindly ask you to make another thread for those things.
> This thread is for Infrastructure of SL not about politics and parties and as I asked in the OP this is about Sri Lanka not parties or politicians. If you can't post as a Sri Lankan in this thread without political blabbering then DON'T post here.
> This is a kind request and pls read the OP first



This is a thread about Sri Lankan development in an online forum. I will continue to comment and post on this thread about the so-called development going on under the current Sri Lankan regime. If you don't like that please stay out.

*Only someone like you would think the lowest economic growth in 16 years and the rupee falling to the lowest level it has ever been has nothing to do with development.*


----------



## Godman

samv said:


> This is a thread about Sri Lankan development in an online forum. I will continue to comment and post on this thread about the so-called development going on under the current Sri Lankan regime. If you don't like that please stay out.
> 
> *Only someone like you would think the lowest economic growth in 16 years and the rupee falling to the lowest level it has ever been has nothing to do with development.*



Correction -lowest growth was in 2013-2014. If you are going to be spamming nonsense at least be accurate

This thread was created by me for development about SL without politics and certainly not spamming memes in a extremely uncivil way. I clearly said in the OP that this thread is not for posting about the development under any regime but the development of Sri Lanka and will _not _discriminate based on politics. If you are going to post in this thread pls read the OP and follow the rules, if not please leave in a civilized way. Acts of trolling and meme spamming will not be tolerated and this is the last respectful request.
If you hate this thread why not stay away from it instead of ruining it with political memes that are wrong to begin with


----------



## samv

Godman said:


> Correction -lowest growth was in 2013-2014. If you are going to be spamming nonsense at least be accurate
> 
> This thread was created by me for development about SL without politics and certainly not spamming memes in a extremely uncivil way. If you are going to post in this thread pls read the OP and follow the rules, if not please leave in a civilized way. Acts of trolling and meme spamming will not be tolerated and this is the last respectful request.
> If you hate this thread why not stay away from it instead of ruining it with political memes that are wrong to begin with



I said the lowest growth in 16 years as mentioned in this Sunday Times article:

*Sri Lanka’s economic growth in 2017 fell to 16 year-low

Sri Lanka’s economic grew by only 3.1 per cent last year, the lowest in 16 years with the fall blamed on mostly adverse weather conditions, according to Central Bank (CB) released on Thursday. *
http://www.sundaytimes.lk/article/1042630/sls-economic-growth-in-2017-fell-to-17-year-low

*In case you didn't know, economic growth, the Sri Lankan currency, jobs, the stock market are as much about development as infrastructure projects.* This is a discussion forum and not your private property to dictate what can and cannot be discussed. If you are unable to understand the concept of a discussion forum, please leave instead of trying to harass other members simply because you do not agree with them.


----------



## Godman

samv said:


> I said the lowest growth in 16 years as mentioned in this Sunday Times article:
> 
> *Sri Lanka’s economic growth in 2017 fell to 16 year-low
> 
> Sri Lanka’s economic grew by only 3.1 per cent last year, the lowest in 16 years with the fall blamed on mostly adverse weather conditions, according to Central Bank (CB) released on Thursday. *
> http://www.sundaytimes.lk/article/1042630/sls-economic-growth-in-2017-fell-to-17-year-low
> 
> *In case you didn't know, economic growth, the Sri Lankan currency, jobs, the stock market are as much about development as infrastructure projects.* This is a discussion forum and not your private property to dictate what can and cannot be discussed. If you are unable to understand the concept of a discussion forum, please leave instead of trying to harass other members simply because you do not agree with them.



And? So is this a refusal to stop spamming political memes and propaganda in the infrastructure thread?
Pls do it in the political discussion thread
https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/sri-lankan-political-discussions.353162/#post-6649458

I will ask the mods to pin it as a sticky thread if needed. Please but not here. Politics are not allowed in this thread and for a good reason.
Pls respect this and post as a Sri Lankan about development, there will be no discrimination on pretty things like governments and politicians. This thread is about Sri Lanka and please respect that


----------



## samv

Godman said:


> And? So is this a refusal to stop spamming political memes and propaganda in the infrastructure thread?
> Pls do it in the political discussion thread
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/sri-lankan-political-discussions.353162/#post-6649458
> 
> I will ask the mods to pin it as a sticky thread if needed. Please but not here. Politics are not allowed in this thread and for a good reason.
> Pls respect this and post as a Sri Lankan about development, there will be no discrimination on pretty things like governments and politicians. This thread is about Sri Lanka and please respect that




*I will continue to post in this thread about development whether you like it or not. *This will include points comments about the economy, the Sri Lankan currency, the stock market, as well as infrastructure development such as highways, airports, harbours and buildings. *Do not try to dictate to others what can and cannot be discussed; this is unacceptable. 

If you have a problem with me, then put me on your ignore list (like you falsely claimed your did earlier), that way you will not see my posts and the problem will be "solved" for you. *


----------



## Godman

samv said:


> *I will continue to post in this thread about development whether you like it or not. *This will include points comments about the economy, the Sri Lankan currency, the stock market, as well as infrastructure development such as highways, airports, harbours and buildings. *Do not try to dictate to others what can and cannot be discussed; this is unacceptable.
> 
> If you have a problem with me, then put me on your ignore list (like you falsely claimed your did earlier), that way you will not see my posts and the problem will be "solved" for you. *



I won't ignore members in this thread and you will kindly stop spamming memes here.
You are discussing but shameless spamming various memes without respecting what this thread is for. I welcome everyone regardless of politics to this thread but please stop spamming memes here.

I expected Sri Lankans to be more civilized that this. I was patient despite you spamming political memes and FB propaganda like a brat.
I guess not all Sri Lankans see themselves as Sri Lankan before politicians. 


Please remove this troll from this thread
@waz @Horus

I was pateint enough for this BS
https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/sri-...scrapers-etc-etc.473858/page-11#post-10262062
https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/sri-...scrapers-etc-etc.473858/page-10#post-10130601

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/sri-...scrapers-etc-etc.473858/page-10#post-10130316


----------



## samv

Godman said:


> I won't ignore members in this thread and you will kindly stop spamming memes here.
> You are discussing but shameless spamming various memes without respecting what this thread is for. I welcome everyone regardless of politics to this thread but please stop spamming memes here.
> 
> I expected Sri Lankans to be more civilized that this. I was patient despite you spamming political memes and FB propaganda like a brat.
> I guess not all Sri Lankans see themselves as Sri Lankan before politicians.
> 
> 
> Please remove this troll from this thread
> @waz @Horus
> 
> I was pateint enough for this BS
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/sri-...scrapers-etc-etc.473858/page-11#post-10262062
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/sri-...scrapers-etc-etc.473858/page-10#post-10130601




*You publicly claimed that you have placed me on your ignore list. So obviously you lied. And you are now claiming that you won't ignore members in this forum. 

I offered an easy way for you to fix your problem with me. Place me on your ignore list and that way you will not see any of my posts or comments. *

I will continue to post on development in Sri Lanka as this is a discussion forum and not your personal property.

You have not been welcoming at all but totalitarian. You do not accept anything that offends your sensibilities or what you deem to be 'right.' You seem to believe that you can dictate to other members what they can and cannot post.

It's hilarious that you think being "Sri Lankan" means supporting the current regime in power in Sri Lanka.

@waz and @Horus this member "Godman" will not tolerate any dissenting posts and is running a campaign of harassment. He appears to believe that only he has the right to post in this thread. Development in a country is multifaceted and includes the good and the bad, but "Godman" will not accept any negative comments about the current Sri Lankan regime which is run by a political party that he supports. Talking about the economy is part and parcel of development but even though international news agencies have report on Sri Lanka's abysmal performance, "Godman" does not want this to be discussed because it will thus show his regime in poor light. This is neither democratic nor acceptable in an online discussion forum.


----------



## Godman

samv said:


> *You publicly claimed that you have placed me on your ignore list. So obviously you lied. And you are now claiming that you won't ignore members in this forum.
> 
> I offered an easy way for you to fix your problem with me. Place me on your ignore list and that way you will not see any of my posts or comments. *
> 
> I will continue to post on development in Sri Lanka as this is a discussion forum and not your personal property.
> 
> You have not been welcoming at all but totalitarian. You do not accept anything that offends your sensibilities or what you deem to be 'right.' You seem to believe that you can dictate to other members what they can and cannot post.
> 
> It's hilarious that you think being "Sri Lankan" means supporting the current regime in power in Sri Lanka.
> 
> @waz and @Horus this member "Godman" will not tolerate any dissenting posts and is running a campaign of harassment. He appears to believe that only he has the right to post in this thread.



Everyone is free to post about development regardless of political parties in this thread as many projects done by both Rajapaksa and current govts have been posted. You are free to post about such developments as well yet you instead went low and started spamming FB memes. I won't ignore anyone in this thread because this thread is not about politics and I expected you will not fall to your usual behavior of spamming FB memes from your little FB page yet you disappointed by spamming and trolling in this thread.

You have no right to troll and spam FB memes here just because you hate one government. Other people also post here and so far none has tried to turn this into a Flamewar or tried to ruin this thread with trolling and meme spamming. Calling me authoritarian for not tolerating your shameless trolling is easy but anyone can see your behaviour.
I politely and kindly asked you to cease spamming FB memes. Is that a hard thing to do? I even asked you to do that in the politics thread and even then you insists on spamming them in this thread

I am extremely saddened by this attitude and I was forced to report you


----------



## samv

Godman said:


> Everyone is free to post about development regardless of political parties in this thread as many projects done by both Rajapaksa and current govts have been posted. You are free to post about such developments as well yet you instead went low and started spamming FB memes. I won't ignore anyone in this thread because this thread is not about politics and I expected you will not fall to your usual behavior of spamming FB memes from your little FB page yet you disappointed by spamming and trolling in this thread.
> 
> You have no right to troll and spam FB memes here just because you hate one government. Other people also post here and so far none has tried to turn this into a Flamewar or tried to ruin this thread with trolling and meme spamming. Calling me authoritarian for not tolerating your shameless trolling is easy but anyone can see your behaviour.
> I politely and kindly asked you to cease spamming FB memes. Is that a hard thing to do? I even asked you to do that in the politics thread and even then you insists on spamming them in this thread
> 
> I am extremely saddened by this attitude and I was forced to report you



I am glad you accept the right for EVERYONE to post about development. *And that is what I will do and continue to do whether you like it or not.* I will not be dictated to about what I can and cannot post, especially by a totalitarian individual like yourself who appears to believe that you own this place.

*You are simply upset that the current Sri Lankan regime was shown in bad light, despite the fact that economic growth is part and parcel of a country's development. *This is unacceptable. You want to control the narrative and show that "everything is perfect" in Sri Lanka when that is certainly not the case. International news agencies as well as the Sri Lankan media have shown that economic growth in the country is the lowest it has been for more than a decade. Sri Lanka is in a mess.

*I don't own any facebook groups, but if there is any news or articles about Sri Lankan development I will post them here whether you like them or not. 
*
You are the one turning this thread into a flamewar, because of the fact that you cannot accept another point of view. You want all Sri Lankans to praise and glorify the current regime and when this does not happen you lose your mind.

*I have given you an easy solution: place me on your ignore list. That way you will not see any of my posts and it will not be an issue for you. *

I will continue to respond because I will not be intimated and harassed by you.

*I have been a member of this forum for a far longer period than you. Please do not dictate to me about what I can and cannot post. *


----------



## Godman

samv said:


> I am glad you accept the right for EVERYONE to post about development. *And that is what I will do and continue to do whether you like it or not.* I will not be dictated to about what I can and cannot post, especially by a totalitarian individual like yourself who appears to believe that you own this place.
> 
> *You are simply upset that the current Sri Lankan regime was shown in bad light, despite the fact that economic growth is part and parcel of a country's development. *This is unacceptable. You want to control the narrative and show that "everything is perfect" in Sri Lanka when that is certainly not the case. International news agencies as well as the Sri Lankan media have shown that economic growth in the country is the lowest it has been for more than a decade. Sri Lanka is in a mess.
> 
> *I don't own any facebook groups, but if there is any news or articles about Sri Lankan development I will post them here whether you like them or not.
> *
> You are the one turning this thread into a flamewar, because of the fact that you cannot accept another point of view. You want all Sri Lankans to praise and glorify the current regime and when this does not happen you lose your mind.
> 
> *I have given you an easy solution: place me on your ignore list. That way you will not see any of my posts and it will not be an issue for you. *
> 
> I will continue to respond because I will not be intimated and harassed by you.
> 
> *I have been a member of this forum for a far longer period than you. Please do not dictate to me about what I can and cannot post. *


I clearly stated that I do not support this government any longer in the LG elections thread. Attack the current as much as you want because they completely deserve it and also needs to be kicked out of power.
I want to keep this thread relevant and constructive with no stupid FB memes being spammed

But PLEASE not in this thread, specially not FB memes.


----------



## samv

Godman said:


> I clearly stated that I do not support this government any longer in the LG elections thread. Attack the current as much as you want because they completely deserve it and also needs to be kicked out of power.
> I want to keep this thread relevant and constructive with no stupid FB memes being spammed
> 
> But PLEASE not in this thread, specially not FB memes.



It's pretty obvious that any criticism of the current Sri Lankan regime leaves you angry and vengeful. *Just look at your behaviour here. You could have just carried on without making it an issue but you chose to write post after post attacking me, reporting me to moderators and behaving in a childish fashion.... **all because the regime you support was critiqued with regards to its management of the economy.*

*This is unacceptable.*

I will continue to post about Sri Lankan development whether you like it or not.

I am not here to kow tow to you, sorry.


----------



## Godman

samv said:


> It's pretty obvious that any criticism of the current Sri Lankan regime leaves you angry and vengeful. *Just look at your behaviour here. You could have just carried on without making it an issue but you chose to write post after post attacking me, reporting me to moderators and behaving in a childish fashion.... **all because the regime you support was critiqued with regards to its management of the economy.*
> 
> *This is unacceptable.*
> 
> I will continue to post about Sri Lankan development whether you like it or not.
> 
> I am not here to kow tow to you, sorry.



I will not tolerate any form of trolling or meme spamming here regardless of political affiliation. I will not allow memes that glorify the current govt and attack any politicians now or attack the future government when Gota becomes president in 2020. This thread is about Sri Lanka for god's sake, why is to so hard for you to stop spamming and trolling?

Yes you are free to post about Sri Lankan development and if you like you can entirely concentrate on projects started by the former government but please do not spam FB memes


----------



## samv

Godman said:


> I will not tolerate any form of trolling or meme spamming here regardless of political affiliation. I will not allow memes that glorify the current govt and attack any politicians now or attack the future government when Gota becomes president in 2020. The same rules will go on.
> 
> Yes you are free to post about Sri Lankan development and if you like you can entirely concentrate on projects started by the former government but please do not spam FB memes



*I will continue to post here whether you like it or not. You do not own this forum and I have been a member and contributor here for a far longer period than you. 

You are not in a position to "allow" or "disallow" anything. You are another member, that is all. *

*Your behaviour here has been appalling. 

*


----------



## Godman

samv said:


> *I will continue to post here whether you like it or not. You do not own this forum and I have been a member and contributor here for a far longer period than you.
> 
> You are not in a position to "allow" or "disallow" anything. You are another member, that is all. *
> 
> *Your behaviour here has been appalling.
> *



How does being a member longer give you any right to troll and spam FB meme like a loon. I will not let this thread be destroyed by a random troll.

I will not reply anymore to your trolling.


----------



## samv

Godman said:


> How does being a member longer give you any right to troll and spam FB meme like a loon. I will not let this thread be destroyed by a random troll.
> 
> I will not reply anymore to your trolling.



*Being a contributer here for a much longer period here means that I will not be lectured to by someone like you who joined the other day and now believes he owns the place. 

If anyone is behaving like a loon it is you. Just look at the way you have reacted to a single post, just because the government you support was shown in bad light; post after post, abuse, name calling. 

It's actually quite pathetic to be honest. *


----------



## Godman



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Godman

*Tamil Nadu: In a first, Integral Coach Factory to construct 70 coaches for Sri Lanka railways*
The Integral Coach Factory (ICF) will begin work on 70 coaches commissioned by Sri Lanka in May. This is the first time the factory will be making coaches for the island nation.










_



_
Published: 26th April 2018 02:15 AM | Last Updated: 26th April 2018 04:51 AM | A+A A-





Works on first T18 coach progressing at the Integral Coach Factory in the city | Express

By Express News Service
CHENNAI: The Integral Coach Factory (ICF) will begin work on 70 coaches commissioned by Sri Lanka in May. This is the first time the factory will be making coaches for the island nation.According to officials, shelling works are to begin in a few weeks. “The requirements prescribed by the country are being taken into consideration now and since their topography is similar, the ergonomics of the coach will not be very different,” said an official. 

It is learnt that Sri Lanka has emphasised on quality and that the coaches being produced will be better than the Linke Hofmann Busch (LHB) coaches being built by the ICF. However, officials emphasised that the coaches being made for Sri Lanka will not be as good as the revolutionary T18 coaches, which are likely to be rolled out in late June or early July. 

T18 work on track 

“Work on the first set of 16 T18 coaches is going on as per schedule,” said a supervisor at the LHB factory. An Express reporter, who visited the LHB factory on Wednesday, witnessed the first ever coach of T18, rumoured to be a brainchild of the General Manager himself. The coach, undergoing welding works, is yet to be furnished and fitted with wheels. Officials also said the cost of this flagship coach is yet to be determined. Each coach of T18 train will have drive enabled and will feature disk brakes. 




“The drive in each coach will help in faster acceleration and better deceleration. Each stop time can come down by 10 minutes,” said Shankar, public relations officer. Officials also said research and development work for T20 train, which will feature aluminium coaches, is in full flow. This train is slated for release in 2020. 

http://www.newindianexpress.com/cit...0-coaches-for-sri-lanka-railways-1806518.html

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nilgiri

Godman said:


> *Tamil Nadu: In a first, Integral Coach Factory to construct 70 coaches for Sri Lanka railways*
> The Integral Coach Factory (ICF) will begin work on 70 coaches commissioned by Sri Lanka in May. This is the first time the factory will be making coaches for the island nation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> _
> Published: 26th April 2018 02:15 AM | Last Updated: 26th April 2018 04:51 AM | A+A A-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Works on first T18 coach progressing at the Integral Coach Factory in the city | Express
> 
> By Express News Service
> CHENNAI: The Integral Coach Factory (ICF) will begin work on 70 coaches commissioned by Sri Lanka in May. This is the first time the factory will be making coaches for the island nation.According to officials, shelling works are to begin in a few weeks. “The requirements prescribed by the country are being taken into consideration now and since their topography is similar, the ergonomics of the coach will not be very different,” said an official.
> 
> It is learnt that Sri Lanka has emphasised on quality and that the coaches being produced will be better than the Linke Hofmann Busch (LHB) coaches being built by the ICF. However, officials emphasised that the coaches being made for Sri Lanka will not be as good as the revolutionary T18 coaches, which are likely to be rolled out in late June or early July.
> 
> T18 work on track
> 
> “Work on the first set of 16 T18 coaches is going on as per schedule,” said a supervisor at the LHB factory. An Express reporter, who visited the LHB factory on Wednesday, witnessed the first ever coach of T18, rumoured to be a brainchild of the General Manager himself. The coach, undergoing welding works, is yet to be furnished and fitted with wheels. Officials also said the cost of this flagship coach is yet to be determined. Each coach of T18 train will have drive enabled and will feature disk brakes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “The drive in each coach will help in faster acceleration and better deceleration. Each stop time can come down by 10 minutes,” said Shankar, public relations officer. Officials also said research and development work for T20 train, which will feature aluminium coaches, is in full flow. This train is slated for release in 2020.
> 
> http://www.newindianexpress.com/cit...0-coaches-for-sri-lanka-railways-1806518.html



They are achieving quite some economies of scale lately:






Better than LHB coaches means SL will get quite good quality.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## samv

Congratulations Ranil Wickremesinghe! Well done toyyas!

The graph below shows historical exchange rates between the Sri Lankan Rupee and the US Dollar between 9 May 2013 to 8 May 2018 — and the dates when Maithripala Sirisena became president and Ranil Wickremesinghe became prime minister. The graph speaks for itself.

One US dollar now equals 157 Sri Lankan rupees. 

Sri Lanka is in shambles. The economy has been destroyed, the stock market has been destroyed, the has rupee destroyed. Yahapalanaya has literally driven Sri Lanka into the ground.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gibbs

Beira Lake on Vesak day

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## naveen mishra

looks like Singapore


----------



## samv

Rising food prices, rising fuel prices, rising transport fares, massive taxes on food and medicine. The idiots in power are printing money like no tomorrow and now the rupee is hitting record lows every other day. 

The economy has been destroyed, the stock market has tanked, no jobs, no infrastructure development, the streets are filthy, power cuts, water cuts, murders, rapes, riots... this is INSANE! Three years to turn the island into a backward dump going absolutely nowhere. 

Reuters reports; The Sri Lankan rupee hit a record low of 158 per dollar on Monday. The currency has declined 0.22 percent so far this month after a 1.5 percent fall in April. It has slipped 2.9 percent for this year.

Congratulations yahapalanaya, well done toyyas!


----------



## Gibbs

*CICT adjudged Best Container Terminal in Asia for second successive year*

The CMPort managed Colombo International Container Terminal (CICT) was adjudged the Best Container Terminal in Asia in the Under 4 million TEUs category at the respected Asian Freight, Logistics and Supply Chain (AFLAS) Awards, bringing pride to Sri Lanka’s Ports sector.

This is the second consecutive year that CICT has won this coveted award from Asia Cargo News, a leading industry publication in the region.






Significantly, candidates for the AFLAS awards are nominated by and voted for by their customers, the shipping lines that use the ports.

To win the award in its category, CICT had to compete with the top eight shortlisted terminals nominated on the basis of efficiency, service delivery levels, infrastructure and cost competitiveness. 

The evaluation process included asking readers of Asia Cargo News open-ended questions to nominate their preferred container terminals in 48 categories. Nominees had to adhere to criteria standards encompassing higher operational productivity, efficient turnaround of trucks delivering and picking up containers; provision of suitable container shipping-related infrastructure; cost competitiveness, customer service level and customer satisfaction; timely and adequate investment in new facilities to meet future demand; innovative operating environment, facilitation of ancillary services and ease of doing business activities; and effective and easy-to-use IT systems. 

The other three terminals among the top four in the Under 4 million TEUs category were DaChan Bay Terminals (China), Jakarta International Container Terminal (Indonesia), and Manila International Container Terminal (Philippines). 

Commenting on CICT’s milestone achievement, the company’s CEO Mr Jack Huang said: “There can be no better endorsement of the success of our operation than to be nominated and voted for by the global shipping lines that call on the Port of Colombo. We are proud to win this award for the second time, and to bring more international recognition to the capabilities of the Colombo South Terminal while competing and being benchmarked against some of the biggest players in the region.”

MsCatrionaJayasundera, General Manager Marketing and Commercial at CICT added: “This accolade is a great source of encouragement and will motivate Team CICT to strive for even greater excellence. We thank all our customers for their confidence in CICT and dedicate this prestigious award once again to the dedication and commitment of our staff. We are also grateful to the Sri Lanka Ports Authority whose professionalism has contributed to the growth of business in the Port of Colombo.” 

The 2018 AFLAS Awards ceremony was held in Shanghai and was attended by leading service providers including air and shipping lines; airports and seaports; logistics, third party logistics providers and other associated supply chain industry professionals representing every region and continent in the world. 

Written by leading transport and cargo industry journalists, the Awards ceremony organiser Asia Cargo News is a vital source of intelligence for cargo, logistics and supply chain companies located in and doing business in Asia. The newspaper includes a range of in-depth features, news and analysis designed to meet the information needs of industry decision-makers.

CICT, which commenced operations in July 2013, manages the Colombo South Terminal of the Port of Colombo, the first and currently the only deep water terminal in South Asia equipped with facilities to handle the largest vessels afloat. The commencement of CICT’s operations is widely credited as the factor in the Port of Colombo achieving double digit growth in 2014 after a lapse of over ten years.

In four years of operation, CICT has brought some of the largest vessels plying the Asia-Europe routes to Colombo. Of these, Milan Maersk (20,568 TEU), MSC Maya (19,224 TEU), Mogens Maersk (18,300 TEU), MSC New York (16,652 TEU), CMA CGM Marco Polo (16,020 TEU), Edith Maersk and EMC Thalassa Hellas (each 14,000 plus TEUs) and their sister vessels are now regular callers at CICT.

http://www.ft.lk/shippingaviation/C...-in-Asia-for-second-successive-year/21-655609

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gibbs

*Port of Colombo clocks 2nd highest growth rate in the world*




Comments /



424 Views / Wednesday, 30 May 2018 02:01


The Port of Colombo recorded a 16.2% growth in container handling for the 1st quarter of 2018 over the same quarter last year, according to Alphaliner Monthly 2018. 



Among container ports worldwide, Colombo growth rate is second only to Port of Singapore, which has recorded 16.5% growth over 2017. It is also a very significant achievement when compared against Port of Colombo 2017 figures, with 8.3% growth of 2017 against 2016. 



With this growth, the Port of Colombo has leaped ahead of many other Asian ports, major European ports and Dubai as well. According to Alphaliner global port rankings, the top container ports such as Singapore marked 16.5%, ranking number one; Port of Colombo 16.2%, number two; Port of Xiamen (China) 11.6%, number three; Antwerp (Belgium) 10.7%, number four; and Ningbo Zhoushan (China) 10.4%, number five. 



Recently the three terminal operators at the Port of Colombo – Jaya Container Terminal (JCT) under SLPA, South Asia Gateway Terminal (SAGT) and Colombo International Container Terminal (CICT) – reached a Memorandum of Understanding (MOU) to operate collectively to promote the Port of Colombo. 



The new collective agreement is expected to minimise the total turnaround time of all container vessels. Further, through the new agreement, terminals will also be able to promote the Port of Colombo collectively and collaboratively in the arena of international maritime business. 



Under the leadership of Minister of Ports and Shipping Mahinda Samarasinghe and instructions by Sri Lanka Ports Authority (SLPA) Chairman Dr. Parakrama Dissanayake, the positive increase at SLPA-controlled terminals and especially JCT is reasoned towards direct and straight forward decisions.



The recognition of credibility towards the management has encouraged the employees of SLPA to contribute with dedication towards efficient service along with collaborative support by all parties and stake engaged in port operations to keep SLPA’s productivity at a steadily and sustainably increasing rate. Creating history, the Port of Colombo for the first time has recorded 6.2 million container operations in 2017.



The Drewry Port Connectivity Index at its most recent release had ranked the Port of Colombo as the 13th Best Connectivity Port in the world for the fourth quarter of 2017, up by five places from its previous positioning of ranks. According to the rankings, the Port of Colombo is also the top best connectivity port in South Asia. 



For its dedicated performance to uplift the position of the Port of Colombo in the world maritime map, Sri Lanka Ports Authority (SLPA) was awarded the Ports Authority of the Year award by the Global Ports Forum (GPF) in 2018.


http://www.ft.lk/front-page/Port-of-Colombo-clocks-2nd-highest-growth-rate-in-the-world/44-656166

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gibbs

A new map of Colombo released today with the additional 2 square KM land of the Colombo Port City






*New Colombo map to be released *

The latest and updated map of Colombo, which consists an additional two square kilometre land of the Colombo Port City, was unveiled, the Survey Department said.

He said the Colombo Port City would add an additional land of 2.67 km2 when the project was completed.

“The land area of the Port City, which we surveyed, is only about 2 square kilometres at present. We could update the digital version but it is difficult to release manual version of the Sri Lanka map when there is an update,” he said.

He said there were 92 precincts of Sri Lankan map and the Department had completed 70 precincts so far.

Survey and mapping of remaining precincts would be completed within this year, he said.

“The surveying of the entire map of Sri Lanka is being done after 18 years and the last survey was conducted in 2000.

“The new map will include many recent development features such as expressways, flyovers, reservoirs and others,” he said.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nilgiri

Gibbs said:


> A new map of Colombo released today with the additional 2 square KM land of the Colombo Port City
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *New Colombo map to be released *
> 
> The latest and updated map of Colombo, which consists an additional two square kilometre land of the Colombo Port City, was unveiled, the Survey Department said.
> 
> He said the Colombo Port City would add an additional land of 2.67 km2 when the project was completed.
> 
> “The land area of the Port City, which we surveyed, is only about 2 square kilometres at present. We could update the digital version but it is difficult to release manual version of the Sri Lanka map when there is an update,” he said.
> 
> He said there were 92 precincts of Sri Lankan map and the Department had completed 70 precincts so far.
> 
> Survey and mapping of remaining precincts would be completed within this year, he said.
> 
> “The surveying of the entire map of Sri Lanka is being done after 18 years and the last survey was conducted in 2000.
> 
> “The new map will include many recent development features such as expressways, flyovers, reservoirs and others,” he said.



Which countries are involved in this project outside of SL if any? I would guess at the usual suspects (given its land reclamation): Dutch, Japanese, Singaporeans...sometimes can be Koreans, Taiwanese...but also increasingly Chinese.

If SL has developed its own full domestic capability for this (from any previous such projects) + use consultants etc as needed, that wouldn't surprise either tbh.


----------



## Godman

Nilgiri said:


> Which countries are involved in this project outside of SL if any? I would guess at the usual suspects (given its land reclamation): Dutch, Japanese, Singaporeans...sometimes can be Koreans, Taiwanese...but also increasingly Chinese.
> 
> If SL has developed its own full domestic capability for this (from any previous such projects) + use consultants etc as needed, that wouldn't surprise either tbh



_“There is a healthy level of interest. We are talking about for hospitality, commercial offices, retail space, and residential. We have seen investors from Southeast Asia, India, the Middle East, China and Japan.”_
_
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...o-4-billion-investment-interest-idUSKBN1I30ZO_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Godman

Closer look on the Port City Canal

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nilgiri

Godman said:


> _“There is a healthy level of interest. We are talking about for hospitality, commercial offices, retail space, and residential. We have seen investors from Southeast Asia, India, the Middle East, China and Japan.”
> 
> https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...o-4-billion-investment-interest-idUSKBN1I30ZO_



Yeah thats more the investment side, I was wondering about the operational side of the reclamation itself.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Godman

Central expressway second phase

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gibbs

*E-Hospital Dompe; Sri Lanka’s First E-Hospital Is Paving The Path For Digital Health In The Country*

5 JUNE 2018
IN THE KNOW

By Radhia Rameez
Seeing a doctor is never fun, but a visit to a hospital can often be an insufferable hassle. More often than not, state hospitals are overcrowded, disorganized and noisy, and there is a good chance that you would have to dig up old medical records, lug them along with you in a bulky folder, and then cool your heels in a sweaty protracted queue for hours on end. Pieces of your medical history and information can get lost along the long line of healthcare providers and healthcare systems, confusing instructions will leave you baffled, and every new healthcare provider you see is going to have to be educated on any existing allergies, previous medication and conditions.

Before the year 2010, a visit to the Dompe District Hospital would have probably been something along these lines; long, weary and unpleasant. However, if you were to walk in today, there is a chance that you would be greeted with a very different experience.

Meet e-Hospital Dompe, the first hospital of its kind in Sri Lanka. This pioneering healthcare institution has embraced the concept of digital health, which means that it now uses ICT to improve the efficiency, competency and quality of the services it offers. It is the result of a 2010 pilot project funded and assisted by Sri Lanka’s ICTA (Information and Communication Technology Agency) to promote the use of digital technology in healthcare in Sri Lanka.

*Digital Health And Sri Lanka’s first E-Hospital*





The Digital Health Project could be a breath of fresh air in a country whose healthcare system is often impeded by long lines, patient congestion and inefficiency. Image courtesy: Sunday Observer

“Have you ever walked into a consulting room and seen a doctor with a laptop?” asks Shriyananda Rathnayaka, Project Manager of Digital Health Sri Lanka. “It is practically unheard of in this country, isn’t it?” In the new e-Hospital, however, he tells us that every doctor is given a laptop which links them to the rest of the hospital.

E-Hospital Dompe no longer has disorganized queues; instead, you would be registered in the hospital system at the OPD on entering. A Patient Identification Number and a patient-specific barcode is generated, and you would be given a ‘health card’ with a barcode on it. At the Electronic Queue Management Center, you would be issued a token which would tell you where to go and which doctor to see.

During the consultation, Rathnayake tells us, the doctor would scan your barcode (every doctor has a barcode reader, in addition to the laptop) to receive the information about you, such as medical history, allergies, and demographic data. As the consultation ends, he would enter the diagnosis, the prescription, and any further tests which should be taken into the system. For instance, if you were to take a blood test, then you would be directed to the bleeding room, where the phlebotomist would have already received information about you. The blood sample would then be labeled with a barcode, which would enable the lab technician to retrieve vital information before recording the test results.

“This system is called the Hospital Health Information Management System (HHIMS),” Rathnayake tells us, explaining that it makes things infinitely easier for both the patient, as well as the healthcare staff.

*So What Is Digital Health, And Why Does Sri Lanka Need It?*






Digital health could make a visit to a hospital seamless, quick and convenient. Sri Lanka continues to grow in the digital health sector, with one of the biggest achievements being Dr. Vajira Dissanayake being elected as the President of the Commonwealth Center for Digital Health (CWCDH). Image courtesy: healthtechzone.com

According to Doctor Vajira Dissanayake, digital health is the use of mobile, wireless, and digital technologies for health purposes. This includes concepts like tele-health (mydoctor.lk is a good example), mobile health, Information Technology (IT) and wearable devices.

Dr. Dissanayake is the President of the Commonwealth Center for Digital Health, and cannot stress enough on the importance of digital health in taking the healthcare sector forward. “We need digital health to modernize the health services in Sri Lanka and to make them more efficient, effective, accessible and equitable.”






Channeling at the e-Hospital Dompe is now hassle-free. Image courtesy: healthdept.wp.gov.lk

Some of the reasons why Sri Lanka needs Digital Health:


It is one of the answers to our disorganized, overcrowded state hospitals, and the inconsistent quality of hospital services.

It is instrumental in managing information more efficiently, since many of the hospital records are still paper based and manually made.

It improves connectivity within healthcare institutions, so there is better coordination between healthcare personnel.

Recorded data is invaluable in public healthcare, where information is gathered to measure different health indicators like maternal health.

It is cost-effective and can drastically cut down on expenses. For instance, the new PACS system—which involves replacing hard copies of X-rays with soft copies—can save around two million rupees a month in a general or provincial hospital.

Individuals from disadvantaged or low-income backgrounds, who do not manage their health due to poverty or lack of awareness, will be able to have the hospitals manage their health for them.

*How Far Have We Come?*





Digitizing healthcare can empower us to better manage and improve health for ourselves and our families. Image courtesy: theverge.com

Surprisingly, the concept of digital health has been around since 1998, with the formation of the Health Informatics Society of Sri Lanka. However, according to Rathnayake, digital health in Sri Lanka is still in its preliminary stages.

“Implementing digital health across the country, or even in a hospital, is not something that can happen overnight,” says Rathnayake, explaining that it takes a lot of time, training and resources. It also requires the participation and cooperation of all the individuals involved. For instance, another hospital which started the pilot program along with the Dompe District Hospital, failed to get digitized because the personnel were reluctant to get on board.

However, Sri Lanka is not doing too badly either, and Rathnayake tells us that the concept is slowly but steadily growing. About thirty hospitals across the island have so far implemented the HHIMS, and the ICTA is hoping to have fifty hospitals on board by the end of this August. A giant leap was taken by the National Medicines Regulatory Authority (NMRA) when they recently signed a contract to go digital with all their documents and workflow management.

Another significant milestone so far has been the establishment of the Masters Degree course in Biomedical Health Informatics in the University of Colombo. This has so far provided over a hundred individuals with the qualifications to work as health informaticians.* In fact, apart from the US, Sri Lanka is probably the only other country to recognize health informaticians as medical specialists.*





The concept of digital health may still be in its infancy, but we can look forward to a time when technology and computers are synonymous with healthcare, and doctors using laptops during consultations are a normal sight. Image courtesy: healthdept.wp.gov.lk

There are many other innovative projects which have been successfully piloted and implemented, and others which are as yet in the pipeline. Some of the systems they hope to implement in the future include the Master Patient Index repository, which manages the healthcare identity in between healthcare institutions (you would basically be able to walk into any hospital and have your medical history accessed), and the National Personal Health repository, which would enable you to control what information you would like to divulge to the healthcare officials.

For a lower middle-income country, Sri Lanka’s healthcare system is pretty impressive. We already stand on par with many other countries much more developed than we are, and we boast excellent healthcare indicators. Digital health could take us to even greater heights, and bring us closer to achieving universal health care than we have ever been.

https://roar.media/english/life/in-...g-the-path-for-digital-health-in-the-country/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Godman

Kandy Multimodal Transit Terminal (KMTT) is to provide a facility to eliminate the spatial scattering of the three existing bus terminals in Kandy namely (1) Good-shed, (2) Clock-tower and (3)Torrington by bringing all existing terminal operations under one roof at Good-shed area of nearly three acres of land adjacent to Kandy railway station. Terminal facility spanning over three levels, connected through an underground passageway and an overhead Skywalk.


It is expected to handle 330000 passenger per day with over 5000 bus trips from 193 bus routes from mainly from 3 bus corridors. There will be IT based Terminal Operating system to control bus operation as well as to provide information to passengers with respect to time of departure location of respective bus bay. Out of 5000 bus trips around 2100 bus trips will be terminated at the KMTT at boarding and alighting bays. All other bus trips will be converted to touch and go trips where they will have bays to unload and pick passengers and continue the trip to other end of the trip or back to origin. By this rearrangement, demand for bus parking within city will be reduced and parking requirement will be provided within KMTT.


With the construction there will be 13 bays for Touch and Go, 32 bays for boarding and alighting, 2 bays for maintenance and 94 bus parking slots for bus operation. In addition to that there will be 40 parking slots for three wheelers and 40 parking slots for private cars.


As passenger facility all facilities required in a terminal including Public conveniences- washrooms & toilets, rest rooms, seating area, ticketing area public information displays and centers, food and shopping outlets are provided within the terminal. There will be facilities for bus cruses and operation and administrations. There will be stair cases, Elevators and Lifts for the passenger movement including facility for disable persons.


There will be elevated pedestrian connection between Peradeniya road and William Gopallawa Mawatha through KMTT over Railway premises. This will provide easy and short distance movement between two roads and KMTT and Railway station. This pedestrian sky walkway will be connected to second floor level of the building where passenger concourse is located.


















http://www.scdp.lk/kmtt_kandy

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gibbs

@Godman .. I presume this is the area around the lotus tower ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Godman

Gibbs said:


> @Godman .. I presume this is the area around the lotus tower ?



Yup that is the linear park around the Beira Lake including parts near the Lotus Tower

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gibbs

Godman said:


> Yup that is the linear park around the Beira Lake including parts near the Lotus Tower



This pic shows the scale of this thing.. It's pretty huge

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Karatay

Beautiful sunset!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Godman

Also on railways , Engines from US while rail cars from India

*Sri Lanka to obtain US$ 48.67 million to purchase railway engines for upcountry line*
http://www.colombopage.com/archive_18A/Jun13_1528906212CH.php
Wed, Jun 13, 2018, 09:40 pm SL Time, ColomboPage News Desk, Sri Lanka.


June 13, Colombo: The Sri Lankan government is planning to obtain US$ 48.67 million from Standard Chartered Band upon the aid of Canada Exports Development Institute to purchase 12 railway engines to service the upcountry railway line.

The Cabinet has granted approval earlier to purchase 12 locomotives for the Sri Lanka Railway Department in order to improve the operational capacity of the upcountry railway line.

*The train engines will be procured from the General Electric Company* in the United States at a cost of US$ 4.056 million each as per the recommendation of the Standing Cabinet Appointed Procurement Committee (SCAPC). Accordingly, the proposal made by Prime Minister Ranil Wickremesinghe, in his capacity as the Minister of National Policies and Economic Affairs, to enter in to an agreement for the provision of USD 48.67 million, from Standard Chartered Band upon the aid of Canada Exports Development Institute, was approved by the Cabinet of Ministers.

Also, the government has taken steps to *purchase 160 passenger carriages under Indian loan assistance. The cost of this project is US$ 82.63 million.

*

Construction of walkways and parks in Kandy











Kandy Wastewater Management project

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gibbs



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Godman

The Colombo LRT Webpage
www.clr.lk
Also a introduction video





Station Model

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gibbs



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Godman

Seems like they are finally ready to build the Pettah Transport Hub. 

*LAUNCH OF THE FEASIBILITY STUDY FOR THE PETTAH TRANSPORT HUB IN COLOMBO, SRI LANKA*
Share news
*AREP is part of the consortium that will carry out the feasibility study for the Pettah multimodal transport hub in Colombo.* 

The project was officially launched on 21 June 2018 in the presence of Patali Champika Ranawaka , Sri Lanka's Minister of Megapolis & Western Development.
The feasibility study will be carried out by a consortium between AREP (representative), Egis and SNCF Mobilités (a French Railways branch) and will be funded through a dedicated grant by the French government. The French Development Agency (AFD) will be leading the project. 
Located to the east of Colombo's city centre, the multimodal hub is a key project for the city's long-term development. It will connect various transport modes and will contribute to transforming the city into a major business hub in South Asia. 
The project will be running over the next 13 months and comprises the following phases:
*-Analysis*
*-Mobility and urban integration*
*-Architectural scenarios*
*-Environmental and social impact study*
*-Technical and financial feasibility of the PPP model*
*-Architectural programming and preparation of the technical specifications*

*The team behind the project:*
_Andreas Heym, Project director, and Nicolas Augris, Engineer specializing in mobility and public transportation_
_The study is led by AREP South Asia_







http://www.arepgroup.com/news/224/l...the_pettah_transport_hub_in_colombo_sri_lanka

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gibbs



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Godman

The Beliatta Railway Station under construction

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## samv

*Sri Lanka economy unlikely to grow more than 4 pc in 2018*

COLOMBO: The governor of Sri Lanka’s central bank on Wednesday said the country’s economy is unlikely to grow more than 4 percent in 2018.

“The output gap continued to be pretty significant … it is unlikely that growth would be going to be more than 4 percent this year,” Indrajit Coomaraswamy told reporters.

The central bank had previously estimated this year’s growth to be between 4 percent and 4.5 percent, falling short of the 5 percent touted earlier.

*Coomaraswamy also said the island nation would get the $500 million first tranche of a $1 billion syndicated loan from China Development Bank by month end, with the second $500 million tranche by October.*

He added that Sri Lanka also planned to issue so-called panda bonds worth the equivalent of about $200-$250 million before year-end.

https://www.brecorder.com/2018/08/0...onomy-unlikely-to-grow-more-than-4pc-in-2018/


----------



## Gibbs

If it was up to me i'd get rid of all the tuk tuk's, Bloody menace they have become, Two issues remain though

Will India pressurize the govt against this given they immensely benefited by flooding the roads with their tin death traps over the years and fear of loosing a major export market, And Why would Bangladesh accept 2nd hand Indian tuk tuk's ? @Godman @Nilgiri @bluesky@Bombaywalla

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bluesky

Gibbs said:


> If it was up to me i'd get rid of all the tuk tuk's, Bloody menace they have become, Two issues remain though
> 
> Will India pressurize the govt against this given they immensely benefited by flooding the roads with their tin death traps over the years and fear of loosing a major export market, And Why would *Bangladesh accept 2nd hand Indian tuk tuk's *? @Godman @Nilgiri @bluesky@Bombaywalla


Bangladesh certainly does not accept any 2nd hand battery powered three wheelers from India. The battery operated ones are small and slow. These are imported from China and I also heard that some BD companies import the parts and assemble them BD style without much automation. Indian ones (I forgot the name) are quite heavy, speedy and are run by diesel. All new.

The smaller and big both the types are giving good service to the small towns and villages throughout the country. The battery operated ones are charged overnight and used throughout the day. The expansion of power production has helped many many thousands of people who work as drivers whole day to earn a living. BD roads are quite good for these types of vehicles.


----------



## Godman

Gibbs said:


> If it was up to me i'd get rid of all the tuk tuk's, Bloody menace they have become, Two issues remain though
> 
> Will India pressurize the govt against this given they immensely benefited by flooding the roads with their tin death traps over the years and fear of loosing a major export market, And Why would Bangladesh accept 2nd hand Indian tuk tuk's ? @Godman @Nilgiri @bluesky@Bombaywalla



I doubt this plan will succeed. The government must work to regulate them and limit their numbers.
Stuff like introducing Electric tuk tuks are unrealistic

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gibbs

bluesky said:


> Bangladesh certainly does not accept any 2nd hand battery powered three wheelers from India. The battery operated ones are small and slow. These are imported from China and I also heard that some BD companies import the parts and assemble them BD style without much automation. Indian ones (I forgot the name) are quite heavy, speedy and are run by diesel. All new.



The video mentions that after phasing out Diesel and petrol tuk tuk's in Sri Lanka and replacing them with the electric ones they are planning to export the excess carbon fuel Tuk tuk (Most likely Indian made Bajaj's) to Bangladesh, Now i dont really know if there is some kind of agreement for this but if not i dont find a reason why Bangladeshi authorities would accept those


----------



## samv

*Development under threat: Sri Lanka's transport sector faces crisis as train strike continues into third day*

*




*

Sri Lanka's public transportation sector was plunged into a crisis as an islandwide train strike continued into its third day on Friday, leaving thousands of commuters stranded and depending on other modes of transportation.

The sudden strike was launched on Wednesday afternoon by trade unions from the Sri Lanka Railways Department, who are demanding higher salaries and better facilities for railway workers.

Sri Lankan President Maithripala Sirisena in a statement on Thursday urged the strikers to end their strike action and called on them to hold discussions with the government.

Finance Minister Mangala Samaraweera, whilst condemning the sudden strike, said the government had increased the number of government buses on the road and the army had been called in to operate special buses especially for students who were sitting for their Advanced Level examinations.

The minister urged the railway trade unions to end the strike before holding discussions with the government.

A trade union official from the Sri Lanka Railways Department told Xinhua, the ongoing strike would continue till the government accepted their demands.

http://www.china.org.cn/world/Off_the_Wire/2018-08/10/content_58386107.htm


----------



## Tshering22

Lankan friends, Please don't make your beautiful country a concrete jungle. Skyscrapers look good in photoshop edited magazine covers. In real life they are really dangerous as they just block out the nature. 

Keep your natural heaven as green and as clean as you already have.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gibbs

Tshering22 said:


> Lankan friends, Please don't make your beautiful country a concrete jungle. Skyscrapers look good in photoshop edited magazine covers. In real life they are really dangerous as they just block out the nature.
> 
> Keep your natural heaven as green and as clean as you already have.



Agreed, But it's inevitable that high rises will come up in Colombo along with it's development, And bludgeoning population grows.. To it's credit so far they have been able to retain much of it's green spaces, Way more than any of it's counter part cities in rest of the region.. Lets just hope they will stick to that policy

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Godman

*Matara-Beliatta Railway Track: Work to finish by early 2019*
2018-08-17 23:33:02
0
5635








The first phase of the Southern Railway Expansion Project -- the stretch from Matara to Beliatta, will be completed by the beginning of next year, a Chinese construction company consultant said yesterday.

H. Piyadasa, who is a Senior Engineering Consultant for the China National Machinery Import & Export Corporation (CMC) on this project, said they had completed 90 per cent of the work.

He said railway lines were being laid and the construction of railway stations was being carried out simultaneously.

“This is the most modern railway line in Sri Lanka where a train will be operated at a speed limit of 120 kmph. Operations will begin in four-five months,” Mr. Piyadasa told a group of journalists visiting the construction site of the Kekunadura Railway Station.

The main railway stations are being constructed at Kekunadura, Bambarenda, Wewrukannala and Beliatta while there will also be two other substations along the new railway line.

Meanwhile, the construction company said the longest bridge in Sri Lanka Railway which is 1.5 km in length was being constructed at Wattegama while the longest tunnel -- 615 metres in length -- has been built at Nakutiya.

The Matara-Beliatta stretch of the Southern Railway Expansion project is 26.75 km long and is being constructed by the CMC on a concessionary loan of US$278 million obtained from the Exim Bank of China.

The second phase of the Railway Expansion project from Beliatta to Hambantota and the third phase from Hambantota to Kataragama will begin during the next few years. _(By Lahiru Pothmulla)_


























_Pix by Pradeep Pathirana

*Construction of fourth stage of Southern Expressway underway*
2018-08-18 15:01:16
4
6604











The construction of the fourth stage of the Southern Expressway expansion project is underway. The fourth stage which includes a massive elevated circular road, spans from Andarawewa towards Mattala via Hambantota. Pix by Pradeep Pathirana 














































_


----------



## Godman

*New businesses to add over 1,300 jobs in northern Sri Lanka*
*Sep 03, 2018 13:11 PM GMT+0530 | 0 Comment(s)*




*Hirdaramani Clothing plant in Jaffna *

ECONOMYNEXT – Fourteen new businesses coming up in northern Sri Lanka will create over 1,300 jobs in the former war zone which is still recovering from the violence and where unemployment is high.

The Board of Investment said among the new investments in the northern province are a Chinese aquaculture project, power plants and a hotel.

The region has much potential and opportunities remain untapped owing to the effects of the 30-year ethnic war that ended in 2009, the investment promotion agency, which has an office in Jaffna said.

“In spite of these challenges the BOI places high priority in investment in the north as this effort is more than just development and part of the process of strengthening inclusiveness and reconciliation in the country,” a statement said.

Twenty-one existing businesses approved by the BOI employ 8,754 people with 14 new ones to add 1,388 new jobs.

Existing businesses include six apparel factories which represent an investment of Rs8 billion and employ 7,917 workers. 

Another 15 projects in different sectors are also operational and represent investments of Rs16.3 billion and 
provide employment to 837 workers in the Northern Province.

The BOI said two new projects are awaiting commercial operation, five awaiting implementation, two have been approved and awaiting the signing of agreements and another five projects are awaiting approval. 

“When all these 35 BOI projects in the north become operational, the total investment will be around Rs46,484 million, which will result in a cumulative total of 10,142 jobs.”

*The six operating apparel plants are Omega Line Ltd in Rasinthinankulam (Vavuniya), Hirdaramani Fashion (Pvt) Ltd (Vavuniya), Hirdaramani Clothing (Pvt) Ltd., Puthukkudiyiruppu (Mullaitivu), Timex Garments (Pvt) Ltd (Mannar), and MAS Active (Pvt) Ltd and MAS Intimates (Pvt) Ltd both in Killinochchi. *

The apparel manufacturing plants cumulatively *employ 7,917 staff and represent an investment of US$65 million.*

In addition there are 15 other BOI projects that are operational which are involved in the manufacture of ice, fishing nets, mesh products, artificial flowers and concrete products in addition to hotels, health care and power generation.

Their total value is Rs16,293 million and the projects have created 837 jobs in the Northern Province.

*The largest in investments terms is the Northern Power Company (Pvt) Ltd with a total value of Rs5,600 million. * 

In employment generation terms the *Northern Central Hospitals (Pvt) Ltd project has created 278 new job opportunities*.

Hotels built in the Northern Province as BOI projects are the Tilko Jaffna City Hotel, the Yarl Hotels (Jetwing) Pvt Ltd., and The Thempa Tourist Hotel (Pvt) Ltd. 

“The interest in tourism to the Northern Province, particularly to the Jaffna Peninsula, has spurred the construction of hotels in the province in recent years,” the BOI said.

*An aquaculture project to be developed in the Mannar district will be involved in breeding of prawns and is a collaboration between Sri Lankan and New Zealand business interests. *

*Two new windpower plant, namely Julipower and Beta Power, are operating along with solar power plant, Wydexa Power. Two more windpower projects in the Jaffna Peninsula are planned*. 

Another company Shakthi Agro Industries, a joint US-Sri Lanka investment is to manufacture coco peat for the export market and will be located in the Pallai area of the Jaffna Peninsula. This project is awaiting commercial operation.

*There is also New Silk Road Aquaculture, a Chinese investment of Rs. 425 million in aquaculture.*

Several projects that are awaiting approval include *Build Cement (Pvt) Ltd which will be manufacturing partition sheets out of cement and fiber, whose owners are based in Jaffna. This is a subsidiary of Mascon Sri Lanka Company and the value of investment will be US$ 22 million. *

AMP Ceylon Ltd is manufacturing ornamental items using local natural material for export purpose. 

*A planed new hotel in Jaffna is called Arn Mannai (Kings Palace). A new hospital in Vavuniya has been approved and is to be built shortly*.
(COLOMBO, 03 September, 2018)

https://economynext.com/New_businesses_to_add_over_1,300_jobs_in_northern_Sri_Lanka-3-11755-4.html

@Gibbs @Nilgiri 
Looks like the revival of the Northern economy is slowly picking up speed

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

Gibbs said:


> If it was up to me i'd get rid of all the tuk tuk's, Bloody menace they have become, Two issues remain though
> 
> Will India pressurize the govt against this given they immensely benefited by flooding the roads with their tin death traps over the years and fear of loosing a major export market, And Why would Bangladesh accept 2nd hand Indian tuk tuk's ? @Godman @Nilgiri @bluesky@Bombaywalla



Just ban/limit tuk tuks, period. EV,CNG,convetional...there are far better (point to point sensitive) models of transport out there now...but there is vested interests in distorting the market to keep them alive. So really there is no end to the scams (used/dumping etc) as a result.

Whenever there is something terribly inefficient being sustained/shielded, you can bet your bottom dollar the govt is behind it somehow.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gibbs

*Colombo Port tops global rankings with fastest growth in 1H*


Alphaliner picks Colombo ahead of Singapore, Guangzhou, Antwerp and Dubai
Colombo records 15.6% growth, first time ranked number one
The Port of Colombo has been ranked as the world’s fastest growing port from among the top 30 container ports for the first half of 2018.

In container handling, the Port of Colombo recorded a 15.6% growth for the first half of 2018 according to Alphaliner Monthly 2018. This the first time in history the Port of Colombo reached this rank. With this growth, the Port of Colombo has leaped ahead of many other Asian ports, major European ports and Dubai.

According to Alphaliner global port rankings, the top container growth ports such as Singapore marked 11.6%, ranking second, Guangzhou 8.6% establishing itself in third, Antwerp (Belgium) 8.3% in fourth and the Port of Xiamen – (China) 7.6% in fifth.

The Alphaliner that makes the analysis is the first-choice knowledge base used by many port authorities’ terminal operators, logistics companies, shippers, research companies and banks and other financial institutions. 

Recently the three terminal operators at the Port of Colombo - the Jaya Container Terminal (JCT) under SLPA, the South Asia Gateway Terminal (SAGT) and the Colombo International Container Terminal (CICT) - reached a Memorandum of Understanding (MOU) to operate collectively to promote the Port of Colombo.

Under the new collective agreement, it is expected to minimise the total turnaround time of all container vessels. Further, through the new agreement, terminals will also be able to promote the Port of Colombo collectively and collaboratively in the arena of international maritime business.








Under the leadership of Ports and Shipping Minister Mahinda Samarasinghe and instructions of Sri Lanka Ports Authority (SLPA) Chairman Dr. Parakrama Dissanayake, the positive increase at SLPA-controlled terminals and especially the Jaya Container Terminal (JCT) is reasoned towards direct and straightforward decisions.

The recognition of credibility towards the management has encouraged the employees of SLPA to contribute towards an efficient service along with the support of all parties and stakeholders engaged in the port operations to keep SLPA’s productivity at a steadily and sustainably increasing rate. Creating history, the Port of Colombo for the first time has recorded 6.2 million container operations in 2017.





The Drewry Port Connectivity Index at its most recent release had ranked the Port of Colombo as the 13th best Connectivity Port in the world for the fourth quarter of 2017, up by five places from its previous rank. According to the rankings, the Port of Colombo is also the top best connectivity port in South Asia.

For its dedicated performance to uplift the position of the Port of Colombo on the world maritime map, the Sri Lanka Ports Authority (SLPA) was awarded the Ports Authority of the Year Award by the Global Ports Forum (GPF) in 2018.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Sri Lanka Interested in Importing 60 Train Cars from Indonesia's PT.INKA

President Joko Widodo (Jokowi) said Sri Lanka is interested in buying 60 train cars produced by PT Kereta Api (Persero) INKA. This interest was conveyed by Sri Lankan Prime Minister Ranil Wickremesinghe during Word Economic Forum in Hanoi on Wednesday (12/9).






Jokowi said Indonesian government enthusiastically welcome Sri Lanka's interest. The government offers complete packages, not only train cars, but includes the purchase of train facilities and infrastructure, such as rails, stations, depots and signaling systems.

readmore: _https://www.cnnindonesia.com/ekonom...-lanka-tertarik-impor-60-gerbong-ka-dari-inka_


Some train products from PT.INKA

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

pr1v4t33r said:


> Sri Lanka Interested in Importing 60 Train Cars from Indonesia's PT.INKA
> 
> President Joko Widodo (Jokowi) said Sri Lanka is interested in buying 60 train cars produced by PT Kereta Api (Persero) INKA. This interest was conveyed by Sri Lankan Prime Minister Ranil Wickremesinghe during Word Economic Forum in Hanoi on Wednesday (12/9).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jokowi said Indonesian government enthusiastically welcome Sri Lanka's interest. The government offers complete packages, not only train cars, but includes the purchase of train facilities and infrastructure, such as rails, stations, depots and signaling systems.
> 
> readmore: _https://www.cnnindonesia.com/ekonom...-lanka-tertarik-impor-60-gerbong-ka-dari-inka_
> 
> 
> Some train products from PT.INKA



Nice job, this company is making good progress internationally.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Nilgiri said:


> Nice job, this company is making good progress internationally.



They're progressing well, expanding and reaching new customer every year. Bangladesh, Sri Lanka, Philippines, Zimbabwe, Niger and Zambia are on the list for the next export market. INKA will open a 72 acres, 2nd factory on August 2019.


Indonesia-Sri Lanka strengthens cooperation in railway, ready-made garments industrial sectors

Indonesia and Sri Lanka are determined to strengthen cooperation in the industrial sector to improve economic growth of the two countries. This agreement is the result of a meeting between President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo and Sri Lankan Prime Minister Ranil Wickremesinghe on the sidelines of the World Economic Forum (WEF) on ASEAN in Hanoi, Vietnam.






Minister of Industry Airlangga Hartarto said that Indonesian government had offered ‘Complete Package’ cooperation to Sri Lanka to build railway facilities and infrastructure in the country. “So it is not only selling railroad cars, but also offering signaling systems, rails, to depots and stations,” he said.

He added Indonesia is currently one of the biggest players in the manufacturing of railway facilities in Southeast Asia. Indonesia’s domestic railroad industry products have been able to fulfill domestic, even overseas market orders, especially in developing countries and regional markets.

“We continue to spur the national railway industry in order to dominate the domestic market and increasingly play a role in the supply chain of the railroad industry for the global market,” Airlangga said in his official statement in Jakarta on Thursday (9/13/2018).

For this reason, the Ministry of Industry has encouraged state-owned railway manufacturer, PT INKA, to continue to conduct coaching activities for small and medium-scale component industries so that they can produce products of a standard quality and can be used in the railroad industry.

Furthermore, the Minister of Industry said that the domestic railway supporting industry has been able to produce around 70 percent of the total component requirements, including the railroad frame. “We hope that in the next two to three years, the industry is capable of up to 80 percent of the total needs,” he said.

The Ministry of Industry also actively spurred the national railroad industry to continue to innovate technology, especially for export-oriented products. In addition, it proactively establishes business cooperation and promotion in order to increase market access to countries that have a large enough market potential, especially in Asia such as Pakistan, Sri Lanka, Bangladesh, Philippines, Malaysia, Thailand, Zambia, Nigeria and Egypt.

In addition to the railroad sector, the Governments of Indonesia and Sri Lanka also followed up on previous agreements in the trade sector. One of them is the joint efforts of the two countries to export ready-made garments to the European Union.

Based on Making Indonesia 4.0 road map, the textile and textile products (TPT) industry is one of five manufacturing sectors that are being prioritized as pioneers in the road map for the application of the fourth industrial revolution.

The national textile industry has high competitiveness because its manufacturing structure has been integrated from upstream to downstream and its products are also known to have good quality in the international market.

The Ministry of Industry noted that 30 percent of ready-made garments from the national textile industry are to meet the needs of the domestic market, while 70 percent is for export.

The export value of the national textile industry reached $12.58 billion in 2017, up six percent compared to the previous year. In addition, this sector contributes IDR150.43 trillion to GDP in 2017.

_http://www.adaderana.lk/news/50012/...ailway-ready-made-garments-industrial-sectors_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gibbs



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TopCat

Gibbs said:


>


Does China have a share in this useless tower for ordinary Srilankan?



Gibbs said:


> If it was up to me i'd get rid of all the tuk tuk's, Bloody menace they have become, Two issues remain though
> 
> Will India pressurize the govt against this given they immensely benefited by flooding the roads with their tin death traps over the years and fear of loosing a major export market, And Why would Bangladesh accept 2nd hand Indian tuk tuk's ? @Godman @Nilgiri @bluesky@Bombaywalla


Where did you get BD accept 2nd hand indian tuk tuk?


----------



## Nilgiri

TopCat said:


> Where did you get BD accept 2nd hand indian tuk tuk?



Just look at any street scene in BD on youtube, 2nd hand is extremely rare...its more like 4th or 5th hand...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Godman



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gibbs

TopCat said:


> Does China have a share in this useless tower for ordinary Srilankan?
> 
> 
> Where did you get BD accept 2nd hand indian tuk tuk?



It"s as useless as CN Tower or the Tokyo tower or the Seattle space needle or the KL tower etc etc etc.. But then what does bottom feeders of a swamp know about the importance of a communication infrastructure, Best first try and get a proper tarmac for your rickshaw pullers to run on 

2nd hand tuk tuk's are too good for you lot atleast get them to get your poor beasts of burden off the what you call your street's, This is the 21st century have some shame

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TopCat

Gibbs said:


> It"s as useless as CN Tower or the Tokyo tower or the Seattle space needle or the KL tower etc etc etc.. But then what does bottom feeders of a swamp know about the importance of a communication infrastructure, Best first try and get a proper tarmac for your rickshaw pullers to run on
> 
> 2nd hand tuk tuk's are too good for you lot atleast get them to get your poor beasts of burden off the what you call your street's, This is the 21st century have some shame



*CN Tower or the Tokyo tower or the Seattle space needle or the KL tower*

Thats why you are unable to pay back debt. Borrow money beyond your means to build something which does not go along with the development state.
In BD we keep a delicate balance on what we earn and what we spend.


----------



## Gibbs

TopCat said:


> *CN Tower or the Tokyo tower or the Seattle space needle or the KL tower*
> 
> Thats why you are unable to pay back debt. Borrow money beyond your means to build something which does not go along with the development state.
> In BD we keep a delicate balance on what we earn and what we spend.



Delicate balance of animals of burden, Try and get out of the bottom of the pile before questioning others who are 50 years or more ahead of you.. Silly Bongle

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TopCat

Gibbs said:


> Delicate balance of animals of burden, Try and get out of the bottom of the pile before questioning others who are 50 years or more ahead of you.. Silly Bongle


When is your next IMF payment due? 
50 years more ahead....  .. talking a punny sri lanaka


----------



## Gibbs

TopCat said:


> When is your next IMF payment due?
> 50 years more ahead....  .. talking a punny sri lanaka



Bottom feeders and LCD's dont get IMF program's silly Bongle they get handouts.. 

Btw you're right i guess this is what you lot can afford for a tower..








Try and learn to crawl before asking others on how they run, Silly Bongle discussing development of this magnitude is beyond you.. Come back in like 75 years..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Godman

TopCat said:


> *CN Tower or the Tokyo tower or the Seattle space needle or the KL tower*
> 
> Thats why you are unable to pay back debt. Borrow money beyond your means to build something which does not go along with the development state.
> In BD we keep a delicate balance on what we earn and what we spend.



The Lotus Tower should have a very high rate of return. Its situated right next to a proposed LRT station and the Beira Lake which is currently being cleared. The area is being turned into an entertainment area with parks, malls etc.

Also the Lotus Tower is not a communication tower alone. Its a mixed use building and has half a dozen floors in the podium which will have shopping facilities convention centers etc. You can clearly see it.






There are a large no. of Hotels and apartments coming up in the area and thus the Tower is in the best position

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

TopCat said:


> In BD we keep a delicate balance on what we earn and what we spend.



No one gives a crap what balance you think you have given this severe cost that will deflate your economy quite soon (real household income declining):

https://opinion.bdnews24.com/2017/12/18/where-did-the-benefits-of-economic-growth-disappear/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Godman

*Sri Lanka paves first road with plastic waste*
Oct 03, 2018 17:14 PM GMT+0530 | 0 Comment(s)
ECONOMYNEXT - Sri Lanka has surfaced the first road with asphalt mixed with non-recyclable plastic waste, in a suburb of the capital using an internationally accepted practice, a Colombo-based engineering firm said.

Asset group, which has interests in engineering and real estate said a 500 metre road from Ratmalana to Borupana, South of Colombo had been paved with an asphalt mixture containing shredded and molten plastic extracted from municipal waste.

Non-recyclable plastic waste is taken from municipal waste (in Sri Lanka plastic, paper and food waste is now separated in households) shredded and heated with aggregates at 165 degrees centigrade.

"The molten waste-plastic-mix coats the heated aggregates before being coated with bitumen," the firm said. 

"The new material – waste plastic modified asphalt concrete mix – will be applied for surfacing of roads under 150 degrees centigrate temperature. " 

The firm said the plastic asphalt mixture not only solves the waste problem but cuts road construction costs and makes the pavements more durable.

Tests are conducted on the pilot project, the company said.

"Similar waste plastic modified asphalt mixes are successfully applied to road surfacing in countries such as UK, Canada, Netherlands, Philippines, India and Indonesia," the firm said.

"… Asset Group believes that it would make a significant impact in the road construction sector, while becoming a catalyst for environmental sustainability in the long run."

Asset group said Sri Lanka's municipal waste had reached 6,500 to 7000 tonnes per day by 2015, with 60 percent coming from the Western province. An estimated 794 tonnes of plastic waste was generated each day, the firm said. (Colombo/Oct03/2018)
https://economynext.com/Sri_Lanka_paves_first_road_with_plastic_waste-3-12099-4.html

The New Kelani Bridge










After the Bridge is completed this starts

*ADB approves $300 mn loan to Sri Lanka for the construction of elevated highway linking capital to New Kelani Bridge *

Manila: Board of Directors of the Asian Development Bank (ADB) has approved a $300 million loan to Sri Lanka for the construction of an elevated highway linking capital Colombo to a new bridge being constructed across the Kelani River.

The loan facility will finance the construction of about 5.3 kilometers (km) of elevated toll highway with related facilities between the New Kelani Bridge (NKB) and Galle Face in central Colombo in Sri Lanka.

The new highway is expected to ease traffic congestion, improve connectivity, and facilitate trade logistics in the country, the ADB said in a statement today.

"Improved connectivity and infrastructure development are essential if Sri Lanka is to reach its potential as a trade and logistics hub in South Asia," said ADB Senior Transport Specialist for South Asia Mr. Kanzo Nakai. "The new highway will help provide a direct link to the city center and the port from the Colombo-Katunayake Expressway through the NKB, improving connectivity and contributing to growth."

In 2016, the port of Colombo handled about 1.3 million 20-foot equivalent units (TEUs) of gateway container cargo, which could double to 2.5 million TEUs in 2030 as Sri Lanka continues to grow. The port, however, is only serviced by a four-lane, ground-level access road passing through its main gate, which intersects with Baseline Road, one of the busiest trunk roads in Colombo. This leads to serious traffic congestion in the city and holds back trade and mobility.

The 5.3-km elevated toll highway to be built as part of the South Asian Subregional Economic Cooperation (SASEC) Port Access Elevated Highway Project will include related road facilities including an advanced electronic toll collection (ETC) system, which will eventually be installed on the entire expressway network.

The project will also upgrade 1.4 km of the ground-level port access road from four to six lanes, while a maritime facilitation center will be constructed to provide better services to port users and relocate and gather the administrative and operational functions of the port, many of which will be affected by the construction of the elevated highway. The project also contributes to regional connectivity and trade, in line with SASEC's goals.

Additionally, ADB will provide a $500,000 technical assistance for the Expressway Operations Improvement component of the project, which will strengthen the operational capacity of the expressway regarding its toll rate policy and the ETC system.

The Japan Fund for Poverty Reduction, financed by the Government of Japan, will also provide a $1.25 million grant to support trade logistics facilitation for customs modernization.

The total cost of the project is $360.2 million, with the Government of Sri Lanka contributing $60.2 million. The project is expected to be completed by mid-2025.

ADB is committed to achieving a prosperous, inclusive, resilient, and sustainable Asia and the Pacific, while sustaining its efforts to eradicate extreme poverty. Established in 1966, it is owned by 67 members- 48 from the region. In 2017, ADB operations totaled $32.2 billion, including $11.9 billion in co-financing.

http://www.colombopage.com/archive_1...38045833CH.php

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

Godman said:


> *Sri Lanka paves first road with plastic waste*
> Oct 03, 2018 17:14 PM GMT+0530 | 0 Comment(s)
> ECONOMYNEXT - Sri Lanka has surfaced the first road with asphalt mixed with non-recyclable plastic waste, in a suburb of the capital using an internationally accepted practice, a Colombo-based engineering firm said.
> 
> Asset group, which has interests in engineering and real estate said a 500 metre road from Ratmalana to Borupana, South of Colombo had been paved with an asphalt mixture containing shredded and molten plastic extracted from municipal waste.
> 
> Non-recyclable plastic waste is taken from municipal waste (in Sri Lanka plastic, paper and food waste is now separated in households) shredded and heated with aggregates at 165 degrees centigrade.
> 
> "The molten waste-plastic-mix coats the heated aggregates before being coated with bitumen," the firm said.
> 
> "The new material – waste plastic modified asphalt concrete mix – will be applied for surfacing of roads under 150 degrees centigrate temperature. "
> 
> The firm said the plastic asphalt mixture not only solves the waste problem but cuts road construction costs and makes the pavements more durable.
> 
> Tests are conducted on the pilot project, the company said.
> 
> "Similar waste plastic modified asphalt mixes are successfully applied to road surfacing in countries such as UK, Canada, Netherlands, Philippines, India and Indonesia," the firm said.
> 
> "… Asset Group believes that it would make a significant impact in the road construction sector, while becoming a catalyst for environmental sustainability in the long run."
> 
> Asset group said Sri Lanka's municipal waste had reached 6,500 to 7000 tonnes per day by 2015, with 60 percent coming from the Western province. An estimated 794 tonnes of plastic waste was generated each day, the firm said. (Colombo/Oct03/2018)
> https://economynext.com/Sri_Lanka_paves_first_road_with_plastic_waste-3-12099-4.html
> 
> The New Kelani Bridge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After the Bridge is completed this starts
> 
> *ADB approves $300 mn loan to Sri Lanka for the construction of elevated highway linking capital to New Kelani Bridge *
> 
> Manila: Board of Directors of the Asian Development Bank (ADB) has approved a $300 million loan to Sri Lanka for the construction of an elevated highway linking capital Colombo to a new bridge being constructed across the Kelani River.
> 
> The loan facility will finance the construction of about 5.3 kilometers (km) of elevated toll highway with related facilities between the New Kelani Bridge (NKB) and Galle Face in central Colombo in Sri Lanka.
> 
> The new highway is expected to ease traffic congestion, improve connectivity, and facilitate trade logistics in the country, the ADB said in a statement today.
> 
> "Improved connectivity and infrastructure development are essential if Sri Lanka is to reach its potential as a trade and logistics hub in South Asia," said ADB Senior Transport Specialist for South Asia Mr. Kanzo Nakai. "The new highway will help provide a direct link to the city center and the port from the Colombo-Katunayake Expressway through the NKB, improving connectivity and contributing to growth."
> 
> In 2016, the port of Colombo handled about 1.3 million 20-foot equivalent units (TEUs) of gateway container cargo, which could double to 2.5 million TEUs in 2030 as Sri Lanka continues to grow. The port, however, is only serviced by a four-lane, ground-level access road passing through its main gate, which intersects with Baseline Road, one of the busiest trunk roads in Colombo. This leads to serious traffic congestion in the city and holds back trade and mobility.
> 
> The 5.3-km elevated toll highway to be built as part of the South Asian Subregional Economic Cooperation (SASEC) Port Access Elevated Highway Project will include related road facilities including an advanced electronic toll collection (ETC) system, which will eventually be installed on the entire expressway network.
> 
> The project will also upgrade 1.4 km of the ground-level port access road from four to six lanes, while a maritime facilitation center will be constructed to provide better services to port users and relocate and gather the administrative and operational functions of the port, many of which will be affected by the construction of the elevated highway. The project also contributes to regional connectivity and trade, in line with SASEC's goals.
> 
> Additionally, ADB will provide a $500,000 technical assistance for the Expressway Operations Improvement component of the project, which will strengthen the operational capacity of the expressway regarding its toll rate policy and the ETC system.
> 
> The Japan Fund for Poverty Reduction, financed by the Government of Japan, will also provide a $1.25 million grant to support trade logistics facilitation for customs modernization.
> 
> The total cost of the project is $360.2 million, with the Government of Sri Lanka contributing $60.2 million. The project is expected to be completed by mid-2025.
> 
> ADB is committed to achieving a prosperous, inclusive, resilient, and sustainable Asia and the Pacific, while sustaining its efforts to eradicate extreme poverty. Established in 1966, it is owned by 67 members- 48 from the region. In 2017, ADB operations totaled $32.2 billion, including $11.9 billion in co-financing.
> 
> http://www.colombopage.com/archive_1...38045833CH.php



The plastic waste used in asphalt mix is really expanding in India now. Good to see SL is bringing this concept to fruition as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Godman



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Godman

*IFS plans more investments in Sri Lanka, undeterred by uncertainty*
Nov 09, 2018 19:55 PM GMT+0530 | 0 Comment(s)
ECONOMYNEXT- IFS, a Swedish ICT company with a majority of software development based in Sri Lanka, is planning major investments in Sri Lanka after a record quarter, top officials said.

"We're growing quickly, outperforming our industry peers, and we are using that growth to invest in our businesses and the communities we operate in," IFS Asia-Pacific & Japan, Middle East & Africa Regional President Stephen Keys said.

The IFS labs in Colombo are experimenting on cutting edge technology such as artificial intelligence, digital twins, holograms and drones to drive future growth, he said.

The firm remained tight-lipped about the actual number they will invest in the country.

The current political uncertainty will not affect IFS' appetite for investment in Sri Lanka, as the firm has a 21-year history in the country, and will look at the longer term, Research & Development Senior Vice President Thomas Säld said.

Sri Lanka is the firm's largest operation, with 1,100 employees in Colombo and Kandy, which form a third of its global workforce.

Around 60 percent of IFS' software development and 80 percent of support services are done in the country.

The research and development arm in the firm's home country Sweden is just 40 percent the size of Sri Lanka.

"We won't be able to provide our world class solutions today without our operations in Sri Lanka," Keys said.

This is achieved through close relationships with local universities and talent pool, with IFS working to change local curricula as well, he said.

The recent quarter has been one of the best ever for the company, Keys said.

He said IFS' global revenue grew 28 percent from a year earlier to $143 million in the September quarter on licensing revenue which grew 53 percent.

Licensing revenue growth was supported by a new interest among clients in moving to cloud solutions, he said.

"Cloud and software service revenue grew 6 times. It sounds like a higher number but it's off a relatively lower base. But people are looking to change quickly," he said.

In the past, cloud revenue had grown in single digits, and the current trends are applicable to the industry as well, Keys said. (Colombo/Nov09/2018)

https://economynext.com/IFS_plans_m...nka,_undeterred_by_uncertainty-3-12529-7.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anant_s

Newest M 11 Class Diesel Electric Locomotive for Sri Lankan Railways under final testing at DLW India. These 3 phase DE locos will be amongst the most powerful and fastest locos in SL.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nilgiri

@anant_s @Godman @Gibbs @Peaceful Civilian

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Godman

*Milestone achieved!*
2019-01-16 17:24:28
0
1393












The land reclamation of the Colombo Port City ended today with the second phase of the project, and construction of the city, scheduled to begin soon. Megapolis & Western Development Minister Patali Champika Ranawaka, Chinese Ambassador Cheng Xueyuan and Managing Director of CHEC Port City Colombo (Pvt) Ltd. Jiang Houliang were present at the ceremony held at the completion of the project. _Pix by Pradeep Pathirana_










































http://www.dailymirror.lk/article/Milestone-achieved--161163.html

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gibbs

Godman said:


> *Milestone achieved!*
> 2019-01-16 17:24:28
> 0
> 1393
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The land reclamation of the Colombo Port City ended today with the second phase of the project, and construction of the city, scheduled to begin soon. Megapolis & Western Development Minister Patali Champika Ranawaka, Chinese Ambassador Cheng Xueyuan and Managing Director of CHEC Port City Colombo (Pvt) Ltd. Jiang Houliang were present at the ceremony held at the completion of the project. _Pix by Pradeep Pathirana_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.dailymirror.lk/article/Milestone-achieved--161163.html



This will be a game changer in the region if done right.. But given how fickle politics are in third world shyt holes like Sri Lanka one can only hope

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nilgiri

Gibbs said:


> This will be a game changer in the region if done right.. But given how fickle politics are in third world shyt holes like Sri Lanka one can only hope



Good to see you back mate.

Man what a clusterfvck politically in SL these days lol.


----------



## Gibbs

Nilgiri said:


> Good to see you back mate.
> 
> Man what a clusterfvck politically in SL these days lol.



Tks mate.. Been busy with the holiday season and the kids being back home, Took a long vacation to the homeland

Well as they say people there deserve the politicians they elect, Lankan society at large are regressing fast, It's paradise that will never be regained

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## samv

Gibbs said:


> Tks mate.. Been busy with the holiday season and the kids being back home, Took a long vacation to the homeland
> 
> Well as they say people there deserve the politicians they elect, Lankan society at large are regressing fast, It's paradise that will never be regained



Enjoy the paradise that Ranil and Sirisena have brought to Sri Lanka.


----------



## Godman

Urban Housing Projects only


----------



## Godman

LAUGFS LPG Terminal H'tota





























*Ceylon Electricity Board awards Vestas Sri Lanka’s first large scale wind park with 104 MW EPC project*

After introducing wind energy to Sri Lanka with a demonstration project 19 years ago, Vestas returns to the country and will install the country’s first large scale wind park, the 104 MW Mannar Wind Power Project. The order includes Engineering, Procurement and Construction (EPC) and is placed by Ceylon Electricity Board (CEB), the main utility company of Sri Lanka. The order represents the first large scale wind project ever planned in the country as previous projects were in the range of 10 to 15 MW.

The order was awarded through an international tender, which underlines Vestas’ broad range of capabilities and solutions that can provide low cost wind energy across the globe. The project was conceived by CEB and is fully funded by Asian Development Bank (ADB).

Located on Mannar Island in Sri Lanka, Vestas will provide the Mannar Wind Power Project Phase 1 with delivery, installation and commissioning of 30 V126-3.45 MW wind turbines, as well as civil and electrical work. The project will also include full scope Active Output Management 4000 (AOM 4000) based service agreement as well as a Vestas Online® Business SCADA solution.

“We are very excited with this order and the opportunity to be back in Sri Lanka”, said Clive Turton, President of Vestas Asia Pacific. “This tender signifies a clear indication of CEB and local policymakers’ intention to promote sustainable energy sources as well as increase the mix of sustainable energy in the local grid. Vestas looks forward to working together with our local partners and the local authorities towards this common goal.”

Construction activities are expected to commence in the first quarter of 2019, and the project is expected to be completed in the third quarter of 2020.

https://www.vestas.com/en/media/company-news?n=1866622#!NewsView

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Godman

*Construction of US$3.85bn oil refinery to start this month, exports US$7bn*
*Mar 19, 2019 11:46 AM GMT+0530 | 0 Comment(s)*
ECONOMYNEXT- Sri Lanka will begin construction of a 3.85 billion US dollar oil refinery on March 24, which can export up to 7 billion dollars of refined products a year when in full operation, officials said.

The refinery will have a capacity of 200,000 barrels per day and is slated to be the biggest foreign direct investment project in the country, Deputy Minister of International Trade and Investment Nalin Bandara said.

The refinery is a joint venture between Silverpark International (Pvt) Ltd, based in Singapore which hold a 70 percent stake and Oil and Gas Company of Sultanate of Oman which will hold 30 percent, technical advisor to the ministry of international trade Mangala Yapa said.

Construction will begin on March 24 on the tank farm, he said.

The refinery will target exports and no commitments have been given by Sri Lanka to purchase its output, Yapa said.

The firm could also supply Sri Lanka's Ceylon Petroleum Corporation or Lanka IOC after making competitive bids, he said. 

Sri Lana now has a refinery with a 50,000 barrels per day capacity, but it has old technology. (Colombo/Mar19/2019)

https://economynext.com/Constructio...start_this_month,_exports_US$7bn-3-13777.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Godman

Kottawa-Makubura Multi Modal Transport Hub

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gibbs



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bluesky

Gibbs said:


>


Good to see a new development in SL. In the case of BD, there are 3-wheel vehicles that are run by electricity supplied fro two or three batteries put under the passenger seat. Batteries are recharged at nights and are put into transportation by days.

I am not sure of the SL Tuk Tuk mechanism. Are the engines as usual run by the fossil fuel and the energy is converted to electricity? The video is not very clear on that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gibbs

bluesky said:


> I am not sure of the SL Tuk Tuk mechanism. Are the engines as usual run by the fossil fuel and the energy is converted to electricity? The video is not very clear on that.



Atm most are two or three stroke petrol engines, Highly pollutant with emissions and noise,(Another brilliant gift from India ) This is a about converting the whole engine in to electric with a in build battery such as those used in EV's, Complete overhaul inc the drive train

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gibbs

*Sri Lanka’s Colombo Dockyard wins Norway deal for bulk carriers*
Tuesday August 18, 2020 07:29:53





ECO CARRIER: Concept of Eco-bulk carriers to be built by Colombo Dockyard.


ECONOMYNEXT – Sri Lanka’s Colombo Dockyard Plc said it is getting ready to build six 5,000 dead weight tonne bulk hybrid carriers for Norway based Misje Eco Bulk AS, who had also given an option for four other vessels.

The contracts were signed on March 14, 2020, but is “scheduled to come in to effect only in the month of September 2020 with Owners final board approval,” Dockyard said.

The first vessel should b delivered by Colombo Dockyard in 18 months and subsequent vessels at 4 month intervals.

The vessels would be 89.95 meters long and has a hold with a capacity of 5,000DWT.

“The type of cargo they could carry includes bulk cargo, grain, timber, unit loads and containers,” Dockyard said.

“Each vessel is powered by 4 stroke diesel engine with an Electric Hybrid system supplying additional power through a Battery system.”

As eco-friendly vessels, they have lower emissions compared to a conventional bulk carrier of the same size. The basic design was by Wartsila Ship Design Norway AS.

Dockyard said the deal was the result of marketing efforts of the firm despite a Coronavirus pandemic.

Dockyard says it has been targeting the European market to build eco-friendly bulk carriers, cable laying and service operation vessels. (Colombo/Aug18/2020)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gibbs




----------



## Gibbs

Colombo city by dusk


----------



## Uguduwa

so the rajapaksha cartel ****ed the LRT project in the ***


----------



## Gibbs

Uguduwa said:


> so the rajapaksha cartel ****ed the LRT project in the ***



The Japanese through JAICA wont grease the palms of politicians and bureaucrats with fat commissions like the Chinese do, So this project is not feasible for them

But for majority of semi literate masses in Sri Lanka even Rajapaksa poo smells like roses, They deserve what they get


----------



## samv

The people who didn't a flying f*ck about development for the 5 years of yahapalanaya are now crying about development 😂

Howl and wail louder


----------



## Uguduwa

sri lanka is a shit hole full of illiterate trash

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## fallstuff

Good luck to Sri Lanka.


----------



## Gibbs

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=217852226381135


----------



## Gibbs

*Sri Lanka’s first power plant generating electricity using solid waste to open on 17th*
February 13, 2021 at 11:22 AM







Sri Lanka’s first power plant generating electricity using solid waste will be added to the national grid next Wednesday (17).

Power Plant set up at Kerawalapitiya at Hendala, Wattala will be launched by Prime Minister Mahinda Rajapaksa, Power Minister Dullas Alahapperuma said.

The plant will generate 10Mw power using 700 tons of waste per day.

Power Minister Dullas Alahapperuma said that in addition to this, first project to generate electricity from biogas using biodegradable waste will be initiated in Matara later this year.

The project, which is being constructed in Kotawila in the Matara District, is planned to add 400 kilowatts to the national grid using 40 tons of garbage per day.









Sri Lanka's first power plant generating electricity using solid waste to open on 17th - NewsWire


Sri Lanka’s first power plant generating electricity using solid waste will be added to the national grid next Wednesday (17).Continue Reading




www.newswire.lk


----------



## samv

*Colombo's skyline. Eleven years after the end of war.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## samv




----------



## samv




----------



## Maula Jatt

What do people think of the rajapaksa guy or whatever his name is 

Sri Lanka is a good country but this new political class seems to be ruining a good thing (from outside looking in) 

What's a Sri Lankans opinion of him?


----------



## samv

Sainthood 101 said:


> What do people think of the rajapaksa guy or whatever his name is
> 
> Sri Lanka is a good country but this new political class seems to be ruining a good thing (from outside looking in)
> 
> What's a Sri Lankans opinion of him?



You must be reading a lot of western and Indian media.

The current Rajapaksa got nearly a 2/3 majority at presidential elections in 2019.

He was partially trained in Pakistan as an army officer. 

It was also a Rajapaksa that wiped out the Tamil Tigers.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Maula Jatt

samv said:


> You must be reading a lot of western and Indian media.
> 
> The current Rajapaksa got nearly a 2/3 majority at presidential elections in 2019.
> 
> He was partially trained in Pakistan as an army officer.
> 
> It was also a Rajapaksa that wiped out the Tamil Tigers.



That's why I asked Sri lankans I wouldn't know but his reputation isn't good if you read foreign press

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## samv




----------



## samv

*Testing of the lighting on the country’s first-ever state-of-the-art suspension bridge, the New Kelani Bridge *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## samv

*The New Kelani Bridge (Golden Gate Kalyani) was declared open by the President & the Prime Minister on Wednesday (24). 








*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Uguduwa

Sainthood 101 said:


> That's why I asked Sri lankans I wouldn't know but his reputation isn't good if you read foreign press


His reputation isn't good in SL either.


----------



## samv

*Colombo skyline*


----------



## samv

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2018148505026756

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## samv

The Southern Expressway is Sri Lanka's first E Class highway


----------



## samv

*New Central Expressway opens in Sri Lanka *


----------



## samv

*Newly opened promenade at the Colombo Port City*


----------



## samv

Mirigama to Kurunegala Central Expressway​


----------

